#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  إستطلاعات قاعة المناقشات لعام 2012

## أحمد ناصر

إستطلاع: هل تعتقد أن المظاهرات المتوقعة يوم 25 يناير ستجبر المجلس العسكرى على تسليم السلطة ؟
أرجو من جميع الأعضاء القيام بالتصويت لإختيار أحد الإختيارات الثلاثة حتى وإن لم يريدوا الإشتراك بمشاركة داخل  الموضوع

*النتيجة النهائية للإستطلاع بعد إنتهاؤه
نعم
1
بنسبة  11.11%

لا
8
بنسبة  88.89%*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*


أي مظاهرات غير مدعومة من الإخوان 
مآلها الفشل الذريع

*


ولكن الأمر برمته دخل مرحلة جديدة
أسمها 

*"باي باي سلمية"*

بتكون
"كتائب الإعدام"

والتى جعلت 

"سلمية ...سلمية..."

في خبر كان

*وأستر عليكى يا مصر
من اللي جاي في السكة
*

 :: 
...وعجبي!

----------


## نهر الحياة

السؤال الاهم 

لمن يسلم المجلس العسكرى السلطة 


واى جهة يمكنك اقتراحها لن تجد عليها اجماع من الشعب الذى تحمل سنوات ولا يستطيع تحمل سنة واحدة ونسى ان الله جل جلالة كان يستطيع خلق كل شيئ فى لحظة واحدة ولكنة اراد ان يعلمنا الصبر 

والتأنى

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

لااظن يااحمد 
لااظن
الصدام بين الاخوان والعسكر اصبح قادم لامحاله
واقول الاخوان لسبب : انهم الان اصبحو السلطه التشريعيه المنتخبه من الشعب
والهيئه الوحيده المنتخبه الان من الشعب
ومع اول انعقاد للبرلمان .. هنشوف 
هل حقا هناك صفقه .. ام ان البرلمان ان شاء الله سيكون ثوريا 
ووقتها لكل حدث حديث

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> *
> 
> 
> أي مظاهرات غير مدعومة من الإخوان 
> مآلها الفشل الذريع
> 
> *
> 
> 
> ...


لالا يادكتور 
ليه اي مظاهرات من غير اخوان بتكون فاشله 
* اعتصام ابريل لم يكن فاشلا .. بالعكس اتي بثماره 
* اعتصام 8 يوليو نجح هو الاخر .. واتي بثماره 
وكان قرار المحاكمات العلنيه لمبارك وحاشيته وتغيير الحكومه وطاقم المحافظين كل هذا من نتائج اعتصام يوليو 
* المليونيه الاخيره واحداث محمد محمود ومجلس الوزراء 
التي اعلن بسببها المجلس العسكري معالم الانتخابات وزمانها ووقتها ..واعلانه بانه لن حكم مستقبلا 
كل هذه الاحداث واكثر غاب عنها الاخوان 
ونجحت بفضل الله
لان الاخوان ليسو مصر 
مصر اكبر

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *
> 
> 
> أي مظاهرات غير مدعومة من الإخوان 
> مآلها الفشل الذريع
> 
> *
> 
> 
> ...


أهلا يا أ.د.جمال
سبقنى محمد فى الرد كما يسبقنى فى الفضل



> لالا يادكتور 
> ليه اي مظاهرات من غير اخوان بتكون فاشله 
> * اعتصام ابريل لم يكن فاشلا .. بالعكس اتي بثماره 
> * اعتصام 8 يوليو نجح هو الاخر .. واتي بثماره 
> وكان قرار المحاكمات العلنيه لمبارك وحاشيته وتغيير الحكومه وطاقم المحافظين كل هذا من نتائج اعتصام يوليو 
> * المليونيه الاخيره واحداث محمد محمود ومجلس الوزراء 
> التي اعلن بسببها المجلس العسكري معالم الانتخابات وزمانها ووقتها ..واعلانه بانه لن حكم مستقبلا 
> كل هذه الاحداث واكثر غاب عنها الاخوان 
> ونجحت بفضل الله
> ...

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> السؤال الاهم 
> 
> لمن يسلم المجلس العسكرى السلطة 
> 
> 
> واى جهة يمكنك اقتراحها لن تجد عليها اجماع من الشعب الذى تحمل سنوات ولا يستطيع تحمل سنة واحدة ونسى ان الله جل جلالة كان يستطيع خلق كل شيئ فى لحظة واحدة ولكنة اراد ان يعلمنا الصبر 
> 
> والتأنى


أهلا بك يا نهر الحياة
حمدا لله على سلامتك
الحقيقة أننا مفتقدين دائما لوجودك ومشاركاتك المتميزة
 :f: 
وفعلا سؤالك أهم
هناك من يرى أنه يجب على المجلس العسكرى ترك السلطة وتسليمها إلى مجلس رئاسى مدنى أو إسناد الرئاسة مؤقتا لرئيس مجلس الشعب الذى سوف ينتخب عند إنعقاده
وهناك من يرفض ترك المجلس العسكرى للسلطة إلا بعد إنتخابات الرئاسة
 كل له وجهة نظر 
لكن على أية حال فلا يخفى عليك أن هناك مظاهرات متوقعة فى يوم 25 يناير القادم
وأن هذه المظاهرات ستطالب المجلس العسكرى بتسليم السلطة
فهل يا ترى ترين أن تلك المظاهرات قد تفلح فى إجبار المجلس العسكرى أم لا؟
أرجو أن تقومى بوضع رأيك من خلال الإستطلاع بإختيار أحد الإختيارات الثلاثة
وإن أردت أن تعقبى على ذلك هنا فهذا سيكون من دواعى سرورى
تحياتى وإمتنانى لك يا نهر الحياة
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> لااظن يااحمد 
> لااظن
> الصدام بين الاخوان والعسكر اصبح قادم لامحاله
> واقول الاخوان لسبب : انهم الان اصبحو السلطه التشريعيه المنتخبه من الشعب
> والهيئه الوحيده المنتخبه الان من الشعب
> ومع اول انعقاد للبرلمان .. هنشوف 
> هل حقا هناك صفقه .. ام ان البرلمان ان شاء الله سيكون ثوريا 
> ووقتها لكل حدث حديث


أهلا يا محمد
أشكرك على ردك ووجهة نظرك
لا يخفى عليك أن المظاهرات ستتجدد فى ذلك اليوم بغض النظر عن جلسة مجلس الشعب التى ستنعقد فى يوم 23 يناير
هل ترى أنها ستفلح فى إجبار المجلس على العسكرى فى ترك السلطة
برجاء وضعك إختيارك فى الإستطلاع حيث أن التصويت على الإختيارات سيغلق بعد أسبوع من الآن
 :f:

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> أهلا يا محمد
> أشكرك على ردك ووجهة نظرك
> لا يخفى عليك أن المظاهرات ستتجدد فى ذلك اليوم بغض النظر عن جلسة مجلس الشعب التى ستنعقد فى يوم 23 يناير
> هل ترى أنها ستفلح فى إجبار المجلس على العسكرى فى ترك السلطة
> برجاء وضعك إختيارك فى الإستطلاع حيث أن التصويت على الإختيارات سيغلق بعد أسبوع من الآن


تم التصويت 
اري ان جلسة مجلس الشعب تلك لن تنعقد 23 يناير وهذا بسبب كثرة الدعاوي القضائيه المنظوره والمتعلقه بالانتخابات البرلمانيه
علي اي حال يااحمد 
البلد في هذا اليوم ستشهد هيئتين بعد ان كان هناك هيئه واحده 
الان لدينا مجلس منتخب .. برلماني .. اختاره االشعب المصري 
ومجلس عسكري كان يحظي بدعم .. ولكن تاكلت مصداقيته .. حتي انعدمت
وبعد ان كان الشعب يهتف الجيش والشعب ايد واحده 
اصبح الكل يردد صباحا ومساءا : يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر
وليس اسقاط فقط .. بل مطالبه بالمحاسبه والسجن علي ماقترفته ايديهم من جرائم 
هنا سيبدأ الصدام الذي اخره الاخوان لغرض ما 
وهو ان يكون للاخوان شرعيه منتخبه . فاذا ماحدث انقلاب من العسكر يكون انقلابا علي الشرعيه وليس انقلابا علي اسلاميين يريدون اختطاف السلطه
الاخوان محترفي سياسه ودهاء يحسدون عليه ..وهم الذين وضعو الامور في النصاب الذي يريدوه  
استفادو من الدرس الذي لقنه السادات سابقا الي اعوان عبد الناصر وطبقوه علي العسكر الان 
لاانكر ان ماحدث في محمد محمود والقصر العيني ربما كان لاستفزازهم وجرهم الي الشارع 
وهنا كانت فرصه العسكر لكي ينقض علي الجميع ويصور للعالم ان ااسلاميين يريدون خطف السلطه وهذا كان يبرر لهم ارتكاب مجازر حقيقيه منتظره 
الاخوان كانو اذكي منهم .. الحفره التي حفرها العسكر للثوره .. هم الذين وقعو فيها
فلم ينزل الاخوان للشارع .. 
ولم يصدق العسكر ماجري له بعدان ظهر وجهه القبيح امام الكل 
واعلن (مرغما) .. عن ميعاد الانتخابات ومكانها 
وبهذا اجل الاخوان المسلمين المواجهه المنتظره 
حتي تكون مواجهه بين سلطتين : عسكريه .. وتشريعيه منتخبه
علي غير ماكان يريده العسكر : عسكريه .. واسلاميين في الشارع والميدان 

الاخوان الان هم اقوي طرف في الصوره
اقوي مجتمعيا 
واقوي شرعيه 
والكل الان يريد ودهم .. ولا يريد ان يخسرهم
وهم الذين لايقوي العسكر علي استفزازهم 

خيار الاخوان رغم مرراته ورغم فاتورته الا انه الي الان صحيحا 
الاخوان صنعو للثوره اسنان وانياب .. وهو البرلمان 
والايام القادمه حقا حقا ستشهد صراعا محتدما بين هؤلاء وهؤلاء 
وما يحدث بالمناسبه بين الاخوان والعسكر 
امتع من مباراه بين ريال مدريد وبرشلونه

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> لالا يادكتور 
> ليه اي مظاهرات من غير اخوان بتكون فاشله 
> * اعتصام ابريل لم يكن فاشلا .. بالعكس اتي بثماره 
> * اعتصام 8 يوليو نجح هو الاخر .. واتي بثماره 
> وكان قرار المحاكمات العلنيه لمبارك وحاشيته وتغيير الحكومه وطاقم المحافظين كل هذا من نتائج اعتصام يوليو 
> * المليونيه الاخيره واحداث محمد محمود ومجلس الوزراء 
> التي اعلن بسببها المجلس العسكري معالم الانتخابات وزمانها ووقتها ..واعلانه بانه لن حكم مستقبلا 
> كل هذه الاحداث واكثر غاب عنها الاخوان 
> ونجحت بفضل الله
> ...





> أهلا يا أ.د.جمال
> سبقنى محمد فى الرد كما يسبقنى فى الفضل




الأيام بيننا
وإن غدا لقريب
من الذى هاجم أقسام الشرطة
من الذي هاجم السجون 
غير حماس وأخوان مصر 

 :: 
....وعجبي!




> خبر عاجل
> *عتمان: سنسلم السلطة «على طبق من ذهب» لسلطة مدنية نهاية يونيو*
> 
> *عتمان: سنسلم السلطة «على طبق من ذهب» لسلطة مدنية نهاية يونيو*
> 
> *                                                                         كتب                                                                    *                                                        داليا عثمان                                                                                                 ١٣/ ١/ ٢٠١٢أكد  اللواء إسماعيل عتمان، مدير إدارة الشؤون المعنوية، عضو المجلس العسكرى،  أن القوات المسلحة كعهدها دائما ستكون أمينة على أمن الوطن وسلامته وأنها  سوف تعمل على وضع الأسس الديمقراطية لبناء مصر الحديثة خلال المرحلة  الانتقالية، «كما أننا سنسلم السلطة على طبق من ذهب وليس من فضة لسلطة  مدنية منتخبة فى نهاية يونيو المقبل».
> وأشار «عتمان»، فى تصريحات  صحفية أمس، إلى أن العالم ينظر إلى مصر بعد الثورة ويترقب حالة الهدوء  والاستقرار، وبالتالى نريد إعطاء درس للعالم كله بأن الشعب المصرى لا ينساق  وراء أى أعمال تضر بمصر، وأن الثورة لاتزال أعظم ثورة فى العالم سلمية فى  بدايتها وفى أول احتفال بالذكرى الأولى لها، وأن الأحداث التى وقعت خلال  هذا العام لم تؤثر على سلمية الثورة.

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> تم التصويت 
> اري ان جلسة مجلس الشعب تلك لن تنعقد 23 يناير وهذا بسبب كثرة الدعاوي القضائيه المنظوره والمتعلقه بالانتخابات البرلمانيه
> علي اي حال يااحمد 
> البلد في هذا اليوم ستشهد هيئتين بعد ان كان هناك هيئه واحده 
> الان لدينا مجلس منتخب .. برلماني .. اختاره االشعب المصري 
> ومجلس عسكري كان يحظي بدعم .. ولكن تاكلت مصداقيته .. حتي انعدمت
> وبعد ان كان الشعب يهتف الجيش والشعب ايد واحده 
> اصبح الكل يردد صباحا ومساءا : يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر
> وليس اسقاط فقط .. بل مطالبه بالمحاسبه والسجن علي ماقترفته ايديهم من جرائم 
> ...


تحليل وجيه يا محمد
الإخوان الآن هم أقوى الأطراف على الساحة  السياسية لأنهم مدعومين بالأكثرية الشعبية ولا أقول الأغلبية
مع عدم الإستهانة بقوة الشارع والذى أعتقد أنه سيبرهن على أن مطالب الثورة لايمكن أن تهمش أو تختزل فى أشياء سطحية
ولا بتكتيكات المجلس العسكرى

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

بعد انسحاب البراعي من الترشح للرئاسه
يضاف سبب من اسباب ان الجلس لن يسم السلطه لاحد



محمد البرادعي 
شمعه النور الوحيده في هذه البلد
سيظل كما بدء



كبيرا وعظيما 

رغم انف المتنطعين والخانعين الاذلاء 
وعابدين السلطه والجاه  الذين شوهوه واهانوه واضرو بكرامته

----------


## الصعيدي

قضى الأمر يا شباب
وأصبحت هناك شرعية برلمانية منتخبة تمثل الشعب
والموقف الآن يقتضي من كل مواطن شريف أن يحدد
هل هو مع شرعية البرلمان .. أم مع اللا شرعية
الأمر جد
ومن يرفض نتيجة الديمقراطية اليوم
يجب أن يعلم أنه يرفض الوسيلة الوحيدة المقبولة لبناء البلاد
لم يسقط الشهداء ويضحوا بدمائهم من أجل أن يحكم البلاد فلان أو علان
وإنما من أجل أن يختار الشعب من يحكمه بنزاهة وحرية
وقد كان
والحل الوحيد الذي يضمن رحيل العسكري
هو التفاف الشعب بكل تياراته حول برلمانه المنتخب
أما من يصر على اختياراته الخاصة
فليضع في اعتباره أن الاختيارات الخاصة للآخرين قد تكون أقوى منه
مصلحة الوطن فوق كل اعتبار

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> قضى الأمر يا شباب
> وأصبحت هناك شرعية برلمانية منتخبة تمثل الشعب
> والموقف الآن يقتضي من كل مواطن شريف أن يحدد
> هل هو مع شرعية البرلمان .. أم مع اللا شرعية
> الأمر جد
> ومن يرفض نتيجة الديمقراطية اليوم
> يجب أن يعلم أنه يرفض الوسيلة الوحيدة المقبولة لبناء البلاد
> لم يسقط الشهداء ويضحوا بدمائهم من أجل أن يحكم البلاد فلان أو علان
> وإنما من أجل أن يختار الشعب من يحكمه بنزاهة وحرية
> ...


 أهلا يا محمد
بجد منور والمنتدى فى وجودك بيقى أجمل
أولا هل قمت بوضع تصويت أم لا؟
ثانيا أنت تعلم أننى أحترم الإخوان
وأقد أعطيت لهم صوتى فى الإنتخابات كحزب وكمستقلين عمال وفئات
فى الإنتخابات الأولى وفى الإعادة وفى الإعادة مرة أخرى بسبب حكم قضائى بالإعادة على الفردى
لكن إختيارى لحزب الحرية والعدالة ليس معناه أننى لن أؤيد أى مظاهرات تطالب بأن يسلم المجلس العسكرى السلطة فورا
حيث أن هناك دماء 
وممارسات حدثت أرفضها تماما
وأرى أنه لابد من محاسبة كل من تسبب فى قتل المصريين وإهدار كرامتهم
وحتى لو أثبتت الأيام أن البرلمان بالفعل قوى وثورى وجاد فى تحقيق مطالب الثورة
فسأظل دائما على إستعداد للخروج فى أى مظاهرة تحمل مطلبا عادلا
فحق المظاهرات وحتى الإعتصامات لاينبغى أبدا أن يهمش أو يحرم منه الناس
أولا لأنه من أهم أسباب نجاح الثورة فى خلع الرئيس مبارك
ثانيا لأنه ترمومتر ينبغى أن يتحرك البرلمان من أجل إرضاؤه لا من أجل إخماده
تحياتى لك يا محمد 
 ::

----------


## الصعيدي

> أهلا يا محمد
> بجد منور والمنتدى فى وجودك بيقى أجمل
> أولا هل قمت بوضع تصويت أم لا؟
> ثانيا أنت تعلم أننى أحترم الإخوان
> وأقد أعطيت لهم صوتى فى الإنتخابات كحزب وكمستقلين عمال وفئات
> فى الإنتخابات الأولى وفى الإعادة وفى الإعادة مرة أخرى بسبب حكم قضائى بالإعادة على الفردى
> لكن إختيارى لحزب الحرية والعدالة ليس معناه أننى لن أؤيد أى مظاهرات تطالب بأن يسلم المجلس العسكرى السلطة فورا
> حيث أن هناك دماء 
> وممارسات حدثت أرفضها تماما
> ...


أخي الحبيب أحمد
أتفق معاك بالطبع في حق كل المصريين في الاعتصام والتظاهر السلمي
ولكن أؤكد على أهمية احترام إرادة الأمة .. الممثلة في شرعية البرلمان .. أتمنى أن يكون الاحتجاج والتظاهر هو لدعم مواقف البرلمان على الأقل في هذه المرحلة .. لحين انتخاب رئيس وتسليم العسكري للسلطة فعليا وبالكامل .. وأرى أن الأغلبية البرلمانية لو توافقت على تسليم السلطة في موعدها 30 يونيو فيجب علينا تأييدها .. لإنها بتمثل رأي الشعب .. وما فيش إجماع وطني على تسليم السلطة فورا سواء لرئيس مجلس الشعب أو لمجلس رئاسي لا يمثل الشعب
أي انتقاص من شرعية البرلمان .. أو التظاهر ضده من وجهة نظري لن يصب إلا في صالح الثورة المضادة .. التي تتمنى مثل هذا الانقسام
أنا باحلم بيوم رئيس مجلس الشعب فيه يقول الملايين تنزل النهارده الشارع فتستجيب الملايين .. الملايين تنصرف فتنصرف .. صدقني ساعتها لو العالم كله وقف ضدنا هيعجز إنه يملي علينا مالا يرضينا
لو ترك المجال لكل واحد مش عاجبه موقف من مواقف البرلمان إنه يطعن في شرعيته .. زي ما هنشوف كتير الأيام اللي جاية .. يبقى هو نفسه بيفتح المجال للطعن في أي شكل ديمقراطي قادم .. لابد من توافق طوائف المجتمع على رأي الشرعية البرلمانية المنتخبة .. وتحمل الاختلافات في وجهات النظر .. وإلا فالبديل هو الفوضى

تحياتي أخي الحبيب  ::

----------


## فيسبوكى

*اولا احييك يا باشمهندس احمد على هذا الموضوع 

ثانيا من وجهه نظرى المتواضعه 

لكى يسلم المجلس السلطه فى 25 يناير المقبل لازم يتوافر عده شروط 

1- ان الناس تنزل بكثره كل الميادين زى يناير اللى فات 
2- ان الناس تلتف و تثبت على مطلب واحد 
3- انه يحدث ضحايا و تسيل دماء مره اخرى و فى كل ميادين مصر 
4- ان توجد مؤسسه مصريه اخرى غير ملوثه بفساد النظام السابق 
تتولى المسؤليه خلفا للمجلس العسكرى 
و شرط انها تكون حره و نزيها و عليها التفاف شعبى زى ما كان على المجلس العسكرى اول لما نزل الميادين 


ده الشروط المتوافر ليها 

و دلوقتى نحلل شرط شرط 



1- ان الناس تنزل بكثره كل الميادين زى يناير اللى فات

اعتقد ان اللى هينزل مش بنفس الكثره ايام بدايه الثوره و ده ناتج من الحمله الاعلاميه 

الشرسه و المدبره ان الثوار دول مفسدين و مخربين و يعطلوا عجله الانتاج 

و انهم فئه منتدسه و عملاء و اصحاب اجندات غير كمان محاوله قسمه الشعب على نفسه 

ميدان العباسيه يواجه ميدان التحرير و راس التين تواجه سموحه 

حصل عند بعض الناس عدم رغبه فى النزول مره اخرى و ده اللى نجح فيه النظام 

اذن الشرط ده صعب توافره 

2- ان الناس تلتف و تثبت على مطلب واحد 

للاسف الناس اختلفت و اصبح لكل مجموعه مطالب حتى اللى فى التحرير منقسمون 

و ده ناتج للترويج الاعلامى ان الثوره ليس لها قائد و بالتالى كل فئه تعبر عن نفسها 

اذن الشرط ده صعب توافره 

3- انه يحدث ضحايا و تسيل دماء مره اخرى و فى كل ميادين مصر

حتى لو حصل هيكون العدد محدود مش هيكون دافع لبدايه ثوره جديده 

و ده ناتج ان الناس اتعودت ان الدم بقى رخيص 

من خلال معركه البالون ثم مواجهات محمد محمود ثم مجلس الوزرا 

اصبح قدام الناس ان 10 او 20 يموتوا عادى مش مشكله 

ده غير اتهام الاعلام ليهم انهم معتدون و مخربون و هما اللى بداو بالاشتباك و الضرب 

اذن هذا الشرط غير متوافر 

4- ان توجد مؤسسه مصريه اخرى غير ملوثه بفساد النظام السابق 
تتولى المسؤليه خلفا للمجلس العسكرى 
و شرط انها تكون حره و نزيها و عليها التفاف شعبى زى ما كان على المجلس العسكرى اول لما نزل الميادين 


ناس كثير تقول انه مجلس الشعب لكنى اظن ان مجلس الشعب القادم 

هيكون مليئ بالاضرابات و كثره الخلافات و ده اللى حاول الاعلام انه يصدره 

منذ بدا الانتخابات و محاوله تشويه صوره الاخوان و التيار الاسلامى 

و كلنا شوفنا المسرحيات السخيفه اللى كانت بتحصل فى البرامج المختلفه 

تفتكروا برلمان ده كانت بدايته خلافات بين تيارات متعدده و تشكيك لاعضائه و احزابه 

هيقدر يعبر بمصر الى بر الامان 

انى اخشى ان ينتقل هذه الخلافات الى قبه البرلمان و يتفرغ كل تيار 

لتشويه الاخر و اتهامه و تضيع مصر

اذن هذا الشرط غير متوافر 

 

اذن لن تقوم ثوره مره اخرى 

فقط علينا ان نحتفل و نلهو و نرقص على جثث شهدائنا 









  

















اتمنى من كل قلبى 

ان يكون وجهه نظرى غلط 

و تحدث مفاجاه .

*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أخي الحبيب أحمد
> أتفق معاك بالطبع في حق كل المصريين في الاعتصام والتظاهر السلمي
> ولكن أؤكد على أهمية احترام إرادة الأمة .. الممثلة في شرعية البرلمان .. أتمنى أن يكون الاحتجاج والتظاهر هو لدعم مواقف البرلمان على الأقل في هذه المرحلة .. لحين انتخاب رئيس وتسليم العسكري للسلطة فعليا وبالكامل .. وأرى أن الأغلبية البرلمانية لو توافقت على تسليم السلطة في موعدها 30 يونيو فيجب علينا تأييدها .. لإنها بتمثل رأي الشعب .. وما فيش إجماع وطني على تسليم السلطة فورا سواء لرئيس مجلس الشعب أو لمجلس رئاسي لا يمثل الشعب
> أي انتقاص من شرعية البرلمان .. أو التظاهر ضده من وجهة نظري لن يصب إلا في صالح الثورة المضادة .. التي تتمنى مثل هذا الانقسام
> أنا باحلم بيوم رئيس مجلس الشعب فيه يقول الملايين تنزل النهارده الشارع فتستجيب الملايين .. الملايين تنصرف فتنصرف .. صدقني ساعتها لو العالم كله وقف ضدنا هيعجز إنه يملي علينا مالا يرضينا
> لو ترك المجال لكل واحد مش عاجبه موقف من مواقف البرلمان إنه يطعن في شرعيته .. زي ما هنشوف كتير الأيام اللي جاية .. يبقى هو نفسه بيفتح المجال للطعن في أي شكل ديمقراطي قادم .. لابد من توافق طوائف المجتمع على رأي الشرعية البرلمانية المنتخبة .. وتحمل الاختلافات في وجهات النظر .. وإلا فالبديل هو الفوضى
> 
> تحياتي أخي الحبيب


أهلا بأخى وصديقى محمد
أتفق معك بالطبع فى أهمية بل ووجوب إلتفاف الشعب حول البرلمان
لا سيما أنه أول برلمان مختار بنزاهة منذ عقود طويلة إن لم يكن فى تاريخنا المعاصر بأسره
لا أظن أنه قد تجرى مظاهرات  ضد البرلمان من قبل أن يجتمع البرلمان وتمضى عليه فترة معتبرة  تصلح لتقييم الأداء
وأية مظاهرات من هذا النوع لن تجد أى صدى لدى الشارع المصرى
لكن ينبغى التأكيد على أن ميادين التحرير فى مصر لم يصدر عنها فى المجموع ما يمكن أن يقال أنه ضد البرلمان
ولا يمكن تصنيف تلك الميادين على أنها ليبرالية أو إخوانية أو سلفية
فهى لم تضم من ينتمى لأحزاب أو لجماعات فحسب
بل ضمت الكثير من الشعب الغير منتمين لأى فئة وهم الذين إختاروا من كل المطروح على الساحة فى إنتخابات البرلمان
هؤلاء الناس على درجة كبيرة من الوعى والوطنية ولا أظن أنه يمكن أن يستدرجهم أحد لأن يخدموا دون قصد مآرب الثورة المضادة
وأنا أشاركك حلمك فى أن يلتف الناس حول البرلمان 
وهذا لن يحدث إلا إذا أحس الناس أن البرلمان يعمل من أجلهم
وأحلم كذلك بدور حقيقى للنقابات ومختلف الأحزاب السياسية
وسيبقى الشارع هو الترمومتر الحقيقى لمدى رضاء الناس أو سخطهم على الأوضاع
تحياتى لك يا محمد 
 :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *اولا احييك يا باشمهندس احمد على هذا الموضوع 
> 
> ثانيا من وجهه نظرى المتواضعه 
> 
> لكى يسلم المجلس السلطه فى 25 يناير المقبل لازم يتوافر عده شروط 
> 
> 1- ان الناس تنزل بكثره كل الميادين زى يناير اللى فات 
> 2- ان الناس تلتف و تثبت على مطلب واحد 
> 3- انه يحدث ضحايا و تسيل دماء مره اخرى و فى كل ميادين مصر 
> ...


أهلا وسهلا ومرحبا بك أخى فيس بوكى
تحليلك ممتاز
ولكن من يدرى؟
فلربما خبأ لنا يوم 25 يناير القادم مفاجأة أخرى كمفاجأة العام السابق
مصيبة كبيرة أن يعتاد الناس على أرقام الضحايا أو يربطون ثورتهم على كثرة عدد القتلى فحسب
وأرى أن الطبيعى أن يثور كل المصريين فى حالة قتل مصرى واحد دون وجه حق دمه سيضيع هباء ودون قصاص
وأن يثور كل العرب إذا قتل عربى واحد دون وجه حق دمه سيضيع هباء ودون قصاص
وأن يثور كل المسلمين إذا قتل مسلم واحد دون وجه حق إذا كان دمه سيضيع هباء ودون قصاص
وأن يثور كل البشر إذا قتل إنسان واحد دون وجه حق إذا كان دمه سيضيع هباء ودون قصاص
وبغير هذا فإننا سنفقد مصريتنا وعروبتنا وإسلامنا وإنسانيتنا
وعلى ذلك فأذكرك بأنك قد نسيت أن تذكر أحداث ماسبيرو رغم أنك ذكرت أحداث مسرح البالون وأحداث شارع محمد محمود وأحداث مجلس الوزراء
ولا أجدنى متحمسا لفكرة تهدئة الأوضاع من أجل منح المجلس العسكرى فرصة ولإمهاله الفترة الإنتقالية التى حددها
فبالتجربة إتضح لى أن هذا المجلس لا يأخذ أى خطوات إيجابية وجادة إلا بزيادة ضغط الشارع عليه
وعليه فيجب أن يستمر هذا الضغط مع كل إحترامى لكل وجهات النظر التى ترى أن التهدئة واجبة
شكرا لك ولك تحياتى
 :f2:

----------


## فيسبوكى

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أحمد ناصر
					

أهلا وسهلا ومرحبا بك أخى فيس بوكى
تحليلك ممتاز




ربنا يخليك يا باشا 







			
				ولكن من يدرى؟
فلربما خبأ لنا يوم 25 يناير القادم مفاجأة أخرى كمفاجأة العام السابق
			
		



اتمنى ده جدا ان ظنى يخيب وان يكون 25 يناير 2011 افضل من 25 يناير 2012 







			
				مصيبة كبيرة أن يعتاد الناس على أرقام الضحايا أو يربطون ثورتهم على كثرة عدد القتلى فحسب
وأرى أن الطبيعى أن يثور كل المصريين فى حالة قتل مصرى واحد دون وجه حق دمه سيضيع هباء ودون قصاص
وأن يثور كل العرب إذا قتل عربى واحد دون وجه حق دمه سيضيع هباء ودون قصاص
وأن يثور كل المسلمين إذا قتل مسلم واحد دون وجه حق إذا كان دمه سيضيع هباء ودون قصاص
وأن يثور كل البشر إذا قتل إنسان واحد دون وجه حق إذا كان دمه سيضيع هباء ودون قصاص
وبغير هذا فإننا سنفقد مصريتنا وعروبتنا وإسلامنا وإنسانيتنا
			
		


للاسف ده بقى فعلا حقيقى الناس اتعودت على اهدار الدم مش كده و بس 

ده لما حد ييجى على التليفزيون مصاب او قتيل ناس كتير بتقول احسن يستاهلوا 

زى ما كان بيحصل و احنا بنتفرج على قتل الفلسطنيون 

الناس تبقى قاعده فى البيت و تقول احسن يستاهلوا هما اللى باعوا ارضهم 

برضه هييجى علينا يوم و يقولوا يستاهلوا هما اللى باعوا ثورتهم 






			
				وعلى ذلك فأذكرك بأنك قد نسيت أن تذكر أحداث ماسبيرو رغم أنك ذكرت أحداث مسرح البالون وأحداث شارع محمد محمود وأحداث مجلس الوزراء
			
		


ياباشا و لا يهمك اللى راح كتير و لسه هيروح تانى 






			
				ولا أجدنى متحمسا لفكرة تهدئة الأوضاع من أجل منح المجلس العسكرى فرصة ولإمهاله الفترة الإنتقالية التى حددها
فبالتجربة إتضح لى أن هذا المجلس لا يأخذ أى خطوات إيجابية وجادة إلا بزيادة ضغط الشارع عليه
وعليه فيجب أن يستمر هذا الضغط مع كل إحترامى لكل وجهات النظر التى ترى أن التهدئة واجبة
شكرا لك ولك تحياتى
			
		


لازم الناس تفهم ان احنا فى ثوره لازم تبقى خطواتنا ثابته و بسرعه 

اما بقى الهبل اللى بيحصل ده و اديلهم فرصه ده استهلاك وقت مش اكتر 


خايف اوى و عامل حساب كمان عشره سنين 

لما رحمه بنتى تكبر و تبقى فى سنه رابعه او خمسه ابتدائى و تبدا تفهم و توعى 

و تقرا عن حاجه زمان حصلت اسمها ثوره 

و لما تسالنى و اقولها انا شاركت فى الثوره ده بس للاسف يا بنتى 

سيبتها تروح منى  ... يا ترى شكلى هيكون ايه ساعتها 

شكلنا هيكون ايه ادام اولادنا و احفادنا  ...............

لن يشفع لنا التاريخ اذا تخلينا عن ثورتنا  .. و لن يرحمنا اذا تخلينا عن مصرنا 
*

----------


## الصعيدي

> هنا سيبدأ الصدام الذي اخره الاخوان لغرض ما 
> وهو ان يكون للاخوان شرعيه منتخبه . فاذا ماحدث انقلاب من العسكر يكون انقلابا علي الشرعيه وليس انقلابا علي اسلاميين يريدون اختطاف السلطه
> الاخوان محترفي سياسه ودهاء يحسدون عليه ..وهم الذين وضعو الامور في النصاب الذي يريدوه  
> استفادو من الدرس الذي لقنه السادات سابقا الي اعوان عبد الناصر وطبقوه علي العسكر الان 
> لاانكر ان ماحدث في محمد محمود والقصر العيني ربما كان لاستفزازهم وجرهم الي الشارع 
> وهنا كانت فرصه العسكر لكي ينقض علي الجميع ويصور للعالم ان ااسلاميين يريدون خطف السلطه وهذا كان يبرر لهم ارتكاب مجازر حقيقيه منتظره 
> الاخوان كانو اذكي منهم .. الحفره التي حفرها العسكر للثوره .. هم الذين وقعو فيها
> فلم ينزل الاخوان للشارع .. 
> ولم يصدق العسكر ماجري له بعدان ظهر وجهه القبيح امام الكل 
> ...


تحليل رائع .. ده انت طلعت خطير جدا  :: 
بس يا ترى في حال حدوث مثل هذا الصراع .. الكيانات السياسية المعارضة للإخوان واللي بتطالب برحيل المجلس العسكري فورا هتقف في أي صف ؟؟ .. البرلمان المنتخب وللا المجلس العسكري ؟؟ .. إنت مثلا هتبقى فين ؟؟
 ::

----------


## الصعيدي

> أهلا بأخى وصديقى محمد
> أتفق معك بالطبع فى أهمية بل ووجوب إلتفاف الشعب حول البرلمان
> لا سيما أنه أول برلمان مختار بنزاهة منذ عقود طويلة إن لم يكن فى تاريخنا المعاصر بأسره
> لا أظن أنه قد تجرى مظاهرات  ضد البرلمان من قبل أن يجتمع البرلمان وتمضى عليه فترة معتبرة  تصلح لتقييم الأداء
> وأية مظاهرات من هذا النوع لن تجد أى صدى لدى الشارع المصرى
> لكن ينبغى التأكيد على أن ميادين التحرير فى مصر لم يصدر عنها فى المجموع ما يمكن أن يقال أنه ضد البرلمان
> ولا يمكن تصنيف تلك الميادين على أنها ليبرالية أو إخوانية أو سلفية
> فهى لم تضم من ينتمى لأحزاب أو لجماعات فحسب
> بل ضمت الكثير من الشعب الغير منتمين لأى فئة وهم الذين إختاروا من كل المطروح على الساحة فى إنتخابات البرلمان
> ...


وأطيب تحية لك أخي الحبيب  ::

----------


## فيسبوكى

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصعيدي
					


.. البرلمان المنتخب وللا المجلس العسكري ؟؟ .. إنت مثلا هتبقى فين ؟؟



معلش انا عارف ان الكلام مش ليه 


























و لا حتى دهن 









بس اسمحلى اشارك 







			
				 البرلمان المنتخب وللا المجلس العسكري ؟؟ .. إنت مثلا هتبقى فين ؟؟
			
		


انا عن نفسى هقف مع المجلس العسكرى 

لانى مؤمن انى اكون ورا قياده متماسكه و قويه 

حتى لو كانت سياسيا ضعيفه و هزيله و فى بعض الاوقات متخاذله 

و فى اوقات تكون فى موقف معادى للثوره 

افضل ان اكون ورا قياده منتخبه و شرعيه 

لكنها مضطربه و غير متوازنه القوى و غير محدده الملامح 

و تكاد تكون على و شك ان تمتلأ بالصراعات الداخليه 

و يسيطر عليها الافكار الطائفيه و الايدلوجيه و الفكريه و السياسيه 
*

----------


## الصعيدي

يا باشا انت سعادتك تشرف في أي وقت .. بيتك ومطرحك  :: 




> انا عن نفسى هقف مع المجلس العسكرى 
> 
> لانى مؤمن انى اكون ورا قياده متماسكه و قويه 
> 
> حتى لو كانت سياسيا ضعيفه و هزيله و فى بعض الاوقات متخاذله 
> 
> و فى اوقات تكون فى موقف معادى للثوره 
> 
> افضل ان اكون ورا قياده منتخبه و شرعيه 
> ...


الله ينور .. الوضوح حلو برضه .. أطيب تحياتي  ::

----------


## فيسبوكى

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصعيدي
					

يا باشا انت سعادتك تشرف في أي وقت .. بيتك ومطرحك 



الله ينور .. الوضوح حلو برضه .. أطيب تحياتي 


ربنا يخليك يا برنس 

*

----------


## الصعيدي

نسيت أتكلم عن الاستفتاء ..  :: 

أنا الحقيقة لي رأي بيجمع بين الاختيارات المطروحة .. أعتقد إن المظاهرات لن تجبر المجلس العسكري على ترك السلطة فورا .. لإن البرلمان لا يقبل بهذا 
ولكن قد تضطر ضغوط المظاهرات المجلس العسكري لضغط المدة .. يعني بدل 30 يونيو تبقى 30 إبريل مثلا .. والله أعلم

 ::

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> تحليل رائع .. ده انت طلعت خطير جدا 
> بس يا ترى في حال حدوث مثل هذا الصراع .. الكيانات السياسية المعارضة للإخوان واللي بتطالب برحيل المجلس العسكري فورا هتقف في أي صف ؟؟ .. البرلمان المنتخب وللا المجلس العسكري ؟؟ .. إنت مثلا هتبقى فين ؟؟


الكيانات السياسيه المعارضه للاخوان اساسا كيانات ضعيفه سواء احزاب قديمه باليه مثل الوفد  او ناشئه مثل المصريين الاحرار .. او في مرحله التاسيس الجيد لمستقبل ينتظرها مثل الوسط .. 
و قد ظهر مدي حجم الجميع في الشارع في الانتخابات الاخيره 
والتي كان بوسع الاخوان الحصول علي مقاعد اكثر بكثير مما حصلو عليه (لو ارادو ذلك) 
يكفي الاخوان عدد من صوتو لهم في الانتخابات ان ارادو النزول للشارع 
بالنسبه لي واعتقد بالنسبه لكل المصريين
الوقوف في صف الهيئه الوحيده المنتخبه .. هو الخيار الاوحد 
واتمني ان شاء الله ان يكون البرلمان بالفعل برلمان الثوره 
وان ينتزع كافه صلاحياته بلا استنثاء 
وهذا سيظهر من الجلسه الاولي : 

ويسقط يسقط حكم العسكر

تحياتي استاذ محمد 
نورت المنتدي بحضورك

----------


## الصعيدي

> الكيانات السياسيه المعارضه للاخوان اساسا كيانات ضعيفه سواء احزاب قديمه باليه مثل الوفد  او ناشئه مثل المصريين الاحرار .. او في مرحله التاسيس الجيد لمستقبل ينتظرها مثل الوسط .. 
> و قد ظهر مدي حجم الجميع في الشارع في الانتخابات الاخيره 
> والتي كان بوسع الاخوان الحصول علي مقاعد اكثر بكثير مما حصلو عليه (لو ارادو ذلك) 
> يكفي الاخوان عدد من صوتو لهم في الانتخابات ان ارادو النزول للشارع 
> بالنسبه لي واعتقد بالنسبه لكل المصريين
> الوقوف في صف الهيئه الوحيده المنتخبه .. هو الخيار الاوحد 
> واتمني ان شاء الله ان يكون البرلمان بالفعل برلمان الثوره 
> وان ينتزع كافه صلاحياته بلا استنثاء 
> وهذا سيظهر من الجلسه الاولي : 
> ...


أحييك يا أستاذ محمد .. والمنتدى منور بأصحابه
وإن شاء الله البرلمان هيكون برلمان الثورة بجد
وقوته هي من قوة الدفع الشعبي اللي وراه
الشعب هو اللي عمل الثورة وضحى في سبيل العزة والكرامة
وهو اللي هيستمر في تضحياته لحد ما يحقق الدولة المدنية المنتخبة .. وكفاية بقى حكم عسكري 
أطيب تحياتي  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

شكرا يا فيسبوكى على مشاركاتك

وإستمتعت بالحوار بين محمد حسين والصعيدى
ربنا ينصر مصر والمصريين ويوفقهم لما يحبه ويرضاه
 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## الصعيدي

> شكرا يا فيسبوكى على مشاركاتك
> 
> وإستمتعت بالحوار بين محمد حسين والصعيدى
> ربنا ينصر مصر والمصريين ويوفقهم لما يحبه ويرضاه


Like  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> Like


Best regards
 ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ويتجدد لقائنا الأسبوعى واستطلاع جديد من إستطلاعات قاعة المناقشات،
تلك التى تحاول أن تبحر فى شتى مجالات الحياة لترصد آرائكم وميولكم ومدى إختلافها أو إتفاقها ،
وبما اننى المنوطة بوضع إستطلاع هذا الأسبوع من أسرة الاشراف على قاعة المناقشات فقد رأيت أنه ونظرا لإقتراب موعد معرض الكتاب والذى طال إشتياقنا إليه فعلا نظرا لغيابه عنا العام الماضى بسبب ظروف الثورة فقد أحببت أن يكون الإستطلاع مرتبط الى حد ما بهذا الحدث الثقافى الأشهر فى مصر ، وعليه يكون سؤالى الاستطلاعى هذا الاسبوع هو: 


المقال - الرواية - القصة القصيرة - دواوين الشعر - النثر 
 ومختلف الأعمال الأدبية مالذي يدفعك نحو قرائتها عادة؟

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أهلا يا جيهان
ممتاز أنك ذكرت لنا أن موعد معرض الكتاب قد إقترب
فلم أكن أعرف تلك المعلومة للأسف 
الحقيقة أنه من الصعب جدا أن أرى عمل أدبى وأمتلك الوقت لقرائته ثم أفوت تلك الفرصة
فأنا أحب أن أقرأ مختلف أنواع الأدب بغض النظر عن إسم الكاتب أو العنوان أو صورة الغلاف أو المقدمة
أذكر أننى مرت علي أيام كان يمكن أن أشترى كل الكتب الأدبية التى تقع عينى عليها
لدرجة أننى عندما كنت أعانى من الإفلاس أو فى الفترة التى قررت فيها أن أوفر النقود من أجل أن أكمل نصف دينى..وقتها حينما كنت أرى بائع للكتب على أى رصيف كنت أسير على الرصيف المقابل بسرعة كبيرة وبلا أى إلتفات منى نحو الكتب..
حيث أن نظرة واحدة على أى كتاب أدبى تجعلنى أشتريه كالمنوم مغناطيسيا
 :: 
لكن فى العشر سنوات الأخيرة قلت عندى كثيرا حمى شراء الكتب
وإكتفيت بأن أقرأ الكتب من على شبكة الإنترنت حينما يتوفر لدى وقت للمطالعة
شكرا لك على الإستطلاع يا جيهان
وليس غريبا عليك أن يكون أول إستطلاع تطرحينه عن الأدب
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> أهلا يا جيهان
> ممتاز أنك ذكرت لنا أن موعد معرض الكتاب قد إقترب
> فلم أكن أعرف تلك المعلومة للأسف 
> الحقيقة أنه من الصعب جدا أن أرى عمل أدبى وأمتلك الوقت لقرائته ثم أفوت تلك الفرصة
> فأنا أحب أن أقرأ مختلف أنواع الأدب بغض النظر عن إسم الكاتب أو العنوان أو صورة الغلاف أو المقدمة
> أذكر أننى مرت علي أيام كان يمكن أن أشترى كل الكتب الأدبية التى تقع عينى عليها
> لدرجة أننى عندما كنت أعانى من الإفلاس أو فى الفترة التى قررت فيها أن أوفر النقود من أجل أن أكمل نصف دينى..وقتها حينما كنت أرى بائع للكتب على أى رصيف كنت أسير على الرصيف المقابل بسرعة كبيرة وبلا أى إلتفات منى نحو الكتب..
> حيث أن نظرة واحدة على أى كتاب أدبى تجعلنى أشتريه كالمنوم مغناطيسيا
> 
> ...


هههههههههه انت عامل زيى بقى يا احمد  :: 
انا عندى نفس الحالة برضو بس يعنى بنقى شوية 
موضوع الكتاب عندى دايما فى المقدمة لازم يثير انتباهى وبعد كدا اسم الكاتب وباقى الاشياء لا التفت اليها اصلا الا لو كانت ملفتة بطبيعتها ومتميزة 
يعنى مثلا مقدمة جذابة وغلاف متميز وما الى ذلك 
ورغم ان اسم الكاتب مهم عندى لكن بعترف انى قرأت لكتاب كتير مغمورين وكنت منبهرة بطريقتهم واسلوبهم ..
بشكرك على تصويتك وتعليقك يا باشمهندس 
تحياتى

----------


## مصراويةجدا

كل ما سبق  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> أهلا يا جيهان
> ممتاز أنك ذكرت لنا أن موعد معرض الكتاب قد إقترب
> فلم أكن أعرف تلك المعلومة للأسف 
> الحقيقة أنه من الصعب جدا أن أرى عمل أدبى وأمتلك الوقت لقرائته ثم أفوت تلك الفرصة
> فأنا أحب أن أقرأ مختلف أنواع الأدب بغض النظر عن إسم الكاتب أو العنوان أو صورة الغلاف أو المقدمة
> أذكر أننى مرت علي أيام كان يمكن أن أشترى كل الكتب الأدبية التى تقع عينى عليها
> لدرجة أننى عندما كنت أعانى من الإفلاس أو فى الفترة التى قررت فيها أن أوفر النقود من أجل أن أكمل نصف دينى..وقتها حينما كنت أرى بائع للكتب على أى رصيف كنت أسير على الرصيف المقابل بسرعة كبيرة وبلا أى إلتفات منى نحو الكتب..
> حيث أن نظرة واحدة على أى كتاب أدبى تجعلنى أشتريه كالمنوم مغناطيسيا
> 
> ...


بكره القراءة من على النت حد العداء 
لازم احس بالصفحة وهي بتخرفش بين صوابعي 
ولازم اعمل اسهم وأعلم على بعض الكلمات اللي ملهاش علاقة ببعض
ولازم اكتب إسمي واعمل وردة وفستان  :: 
وذكرت في موضوع قبل كده إني بحب ريحة الورق  :: 

 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> بكره القراءة من على النت حد العداء 
> لازم احس بالصفحة وهي بتخرفش بين صوابعي 
> ولازم اعمل اسهم وأعلم على بعض الكلمات اللي ملهاش علاقة ببعض
> ولازم اكتب إسمي واعمل وردة وفستان 
> وذكرت في موضوع قبل كده إني بحب ريحة الورق


وانا كمان بحب طعم ورق الجرايد موت  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> وانا كمان بحب طعم ورق الجرايد موت


إحنا بنعترف هنا عادي؟  ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> إحنا بنعترف هنا عادي؟


اه طبعا اتفضلى خدى راحتك
بس يعنى ابقى اكتبى المصايب الكبيرة بالحبر السرى 
 ::

----------


## ابن البلد

كل الشكر لك جيهان على الموضوع الملائم لأحداث معرض الكتاب الذي أشرف على البدء بعد الغياب في العام الماضي
وإن شاء الله ربنا يسهل وأقدر أروح زيارة السنة دي 
الحقيقة أنا زمان كنت بحب أقرأ لكتاب بعينهم 
وبيكون إعتمادا على حد مرشحهم لي 
بعد كده مبقيتش احدد الكاتب بحد فقط لكن ممكن عمل أدبي يعجبني من عنوانه 
او من مضمون العمل نفسه
او من أسلوب الكتابة 
ولكن الأكيد ان عمر الغلاف مكان بيشكل لي أي أهمية تقريبا 

يمكن موضوع القراءة قل بنسبة كبيرة لي بعد إستخدام الكمبيوتر ومبقاش في وقت للقراءة
ولا متعة في القراءة عبر شاشة الكمبيوتر

لك مني كل التحية والتقدير
 :f:  :f:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

انا اخترت اسم الكاتب لانى بقرا الكتب لكتاب معينين بعينهم طبعا بعد كثره استخدام الكمبيوتر مبقاش فيه اى نوع من القرايه بس ممكن اقرا مجلات السيارات علشان اتفرج على الصور  ::  لكن مبقتش اى اعمال ادبيه خالص يا جيهان بقى كل القرايه تعتمد على تصفح المجلات وبعض الحاجات الى بحتاجها فى شغلى من ابحاث او حتى لو مجالات 
ياريت كان فيه شعراء عن المحركات والمكن والسيارات كنت اكيد هبقى قارئ لهم كلهم  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> إحنا بنعترف هنا عادي؟


إحنا ذاكرتنا حديدية
وبنكتب كل المصايب بماء الفسيخ
وأولهم حكاية طعم الورق طبعا
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> ياريت كان فيه شعراء عن المحركات والمكن والسيارات كنت اكيد هبقى قارئ لهم كلهم


إنت مش عارف يا زيزو قصيدة
لكم فى الخط سيارة
حديث الجار والجارة
إذا حركتها مالت
على الجنبين منهارة
وهى تحرن أحيانا
وتمشى وحدها تارة
 :: 

كانت قصيدة مشهورة لأمير الشعراء أحمد شوقى
وكان يمازح بها أحد أصدقاءه ويتهكم بها على سيارته

وكمان فيه أغنية مشهورة 
حلوة يا زوبة
طعمة يا زوبة
اللي شافوكي قالوا أروبة
أد البلية
لفي الدنيا
إكسبريس مجري و لهلوبة
وحلوة يازوبة

متبوصوش بس لمنظرها
شايلاني في الزحمة و نارها
عارفة الصح
و عارفة مسارها
أد البلية
لفي الدنيا
إكسبريس مجري و لهلوبة
وحلوة يازوبة

أبقى في وسط الزحمة سايقها
زي الريح بتشق طريقها
ولا أتوبيس
يقدر يلحقها
أد البلية
لفي الدنيا
إكسبريس مجري و لهلوبة
وحلوة يازوبة

شايفين زوبة بتجري إزاي
ناكل فيها و نشرب شاي
طب مش أحسن
مالتوروماي
أد البلية
لفي الدنيا
إكسبريس مجري و لهلوبة
وحلوة يازوبة 
 :: 

دور بس وإنت ح تلاقى حاجات حلوة عن السيارات

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> كل الشكر لك جيهان على الموضوع الملائم لأحداث معرض الكتاب الذي أشرف على البدء بعد الغياب في العام الماضي
> وإن شاء الله ربنا يسهل وأقدر أروح زيارة السنة دي 
> الحقيقة أنا زمان كنت بحب أقرأ لكتاب بعينهم 
> وبيكون إعتمادا على حد مرشحهم لي 
> بعد كده مبقيتش احدد الكاتب بحد فقط لكن ممكن عمل أدبي يعجبني من عنوانه 
> او من مضمون العمل نفسه
> او من أسلوب الكتابة 
> ولكن الأكيد ان عمر الغلاف مكان بيشكل لي أي أهمية تقريبا 
> 
> ...


اهلا بيك  ابن البلد :f: 
عندك حق جدا فى مقولة ان مافيش متعة فى القراءة عن طريق الكومبيوتر 
عن نفسى حاولت كتير اقرأ كتب الكترونية وعندى فعلا عشرات الكتب على الكومبيوتر بتاعى بس المتعة فعلا الحقيقية للقراءة غير موجودة خالص كمان القراءة نفسها عملية مرهقة جدا من على شاشات الكومبيوتر وحتى لما حاولت اطبع كتب ما كنتش بحب اقراها  :2: 
لا يزال للكتاب بشكله التقليدى جدا سحر خاص مهما استحدثت من طرق واساليب لنشر الثقافة والمعرفة 
اشكرك على وجودك وتعليقك

 :f2:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> إنت مش عارف يا زيزو قصيدة
> لكم فى الخط سيارة
> حديث الجار والجارة
> إذا حركتها مالت
> على الجنبين منهارة
> وهى تحرن أحيانا
> وتمشى وحدها تارة
> 
> 
> ...


ههههههه ايوه انا عارف الاغنيه تسلم ايديك والله يا ا/ احمد بيه ناصر  ::  
وفيه بردو اغنيه بتقول 
اسكانيا ماشيه بتدلع على الخط وشادة المقطورة - اتومبيل رايق وملمع متحبش مشي الشبورة  ::  بس مش فاكر الباقى بقى 
 ::  جيهان ممكن تضربنى علشان غيرت الموضوع خد بالك  ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> انا اخترت اسم الكاتب لانى بقرا الكتب لكتاب معينين بعينهم طبعا بعد كثره استخدام الكمبيوتر مبقاش فيه اى نوع من القرايه بس ممكن اقرا مجلات السيارات علشان اتفرج على الصور  لكن مبقتش اى اعمال ادبيه خالص يا جيهان بقى كل القرايه تعتمد على تصفح المجلات وبعض الحاجات الى بحتاجها فى شغلى من ابحاث او حتى لو مجالات 
> ياريت كان فيه شعراء عن المحركات والمكن والسيارات كنت اكيد هبقى قارئ لهم كلهم


تعرف يا زيزو شريحة كبيرة جدا من المثقفين بيعتمدو على اسم الكاتب فى اختيارهم للكتب ودا الى حد كبير اختيار موضوعى جدا لكن عيب الاختيار دا فى نظرى انه مع الوقت بيسجن القارئ داخل اسلوب معين فى التفكير وهو نفسه اسلوب الكاتب اللى قرر يختار كتبه بس عشان يقرأها 
مهم جدا اننا نتنوع فى اختيارتنا للكتب وننوع كمان فى اساليب اختيارنا يعنى مرة يكون بناءا عن اسم الكاتب ومرة يكون بناءا عن الموضوع او عنوان الكتاب ومافيش مانع حتى نختار بناءا عن مقدمة قوية او غلاف جذاب ليه لأ؟؟!!
القراءة فى مجال التخصص دا شئ وجوبى وحتمى يا زيزو عشان تطوير عملنا والاطلاع على كل جديد فيه بنصحك بقراءة اكثر عمقا فى مجال تخصصك اولا وبعد كدا فى مجالات قريبة ثم بعيدة عن تخصصك لان كل دا بيصب فى النهاية فى تحقيق هدف( صنع الانسان) المثقف الواعى الناجح 
حتى مفردات كلامك واسلوب حوارك هايتطور ويصبح افضل بمراحل ...القراءة فعلا شئ رائع 
نورتنى يا زيزو 
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> إحنا ذاكرتنا حديدية
> وبنكتب كل المصايب بماء الفسيخ
> وأولهم حكاية طعم الورق طبعا





ههههههههههه هو طعم الورق بس؟؟؟
 دا طعمه وريحته وملمسه  :2: 
الورق دا حكاية كبيرة جدا يا احمد بس للى يفهمها

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> ههههههه ايوه انا عارف الاغنيه تسلم ايديك والله يا ا/ احمد بيه ناصر  
> وفيه بردو اغنيه بتقول 
> اسكانيا ماشيه بتدلع على الخط وشادة المقطورة - اتومبيل رايق وملمع متحبش مشي الشبورة  بس مش فاكر الباقى بقى 
>  جيهان ممكن تضربنى علشان غيرت الموضوع خد بالك


اضربك ؟؟  :: 
معقول برضو يا باشمهندس اضربك بعد ما حولتلى الموضوع لما يطلبه المستمعون من اغانى واشعار العربيات 


لالالالالالا خد راحتك يا فندم انت وساره بالذات تقولوا اللى نفسكم فيه ولك عليه اعمل للموضوع فروع اخرى فى قاعة السيارات وفك التكشيرة كمان :: 
واتفضل عشان ماتقولش حارمينك من حاجة يعنى موضوعنا فول اوبشن  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> تعرف يا زيزو شريحة كبيرة جدا من المثقفين بيعتمدو على اسم الكاتب فى اختيارهم للكتب ودا الى حد كبير اختيار موضوعى جدا لكن عيب الاختيار دا فى نظرى انه مع الوقت بيسجن القارئ داخل اسلوب معين فى التفكير وهو نفسه اسلوب الكاتب اللى قرر يختار كتبه بس عشان يقرأها 
> مهم جدا اننا نتنوع فى اختيارتنا للكتب وننوع كمان فى اساليب اختيارنا يعنى مرة يكون بناءا عن اسم الكاتب ومرة يكون بناءا عن الموضوع او عنوان الكتاب ومافيش مانع حتى نختار بناءا عن مقدمة قوية او غلاف جذاب ليه لأ؟؟!!
> القراءة فى مجال التخصص دا شئ وجوبى وحتمى يا زيزو عشان تطوير عملنا والاطلاع على كل جديد فيه بنصحك بقراءة اكثر عمقا فى مجال تخصصك اولا وبعد كدا فى مجالات قريبة ثم بعيدة عن تخصصك لان كل دا بيصب فى النهاية فى تحقيق هدف( صنع الانسان) المثقف الواعى الناجح 
> حتى مفردات كلامك واسلوب حوارك هايتطور ويصبح افضل بمراحل ...القراءة فعلا شئ رائع 
> نورتنى يا زيزو


بأتفق تماما مع رأى جيهان
الإنسان عندما يسجن نفسه داخل أسلوب واحد وأفكار كاتب بعينه يحرم نفسه من متعة التعرف والتمتع بما سواه من الكتاب
والأدب لا يتوقف على أشخاص أو مكان أو زمان
فمنذ عرف الإنسان الكتابة والتدوين وصاغ أفكار فى صفحات والإبداع لم يتوقف ولن يتوقف
كل إنسان يحب أن يعيش عمرا أطول من عمره فعليه بقراءة الأدب
فهى تجعل الإنسان كما ولو كان يعيش أعمار مديدة و كل كتاب يحيا به الإنسان حياة إضافية

----------


## مصراويةجدا

عجبتني أوي مبادرة الحرية والعدالة ..لأني بروح المعرض برجع يا مولاي كما خلقتني  ::

----------


## nariman

بقرأ عموما بدافع العادة والهواية من زمان
اللي بيشدني عموما للكتاب مجاله اذا كان من ضمن اهتماماتي
وبالنسبة للأعمال الأدبية عندي مزاج خاص فيها وبيشدني للكتاب هنا موضوعه مهما كان الكاتب 
مع حفاظي على عادتي للقراءة لأدباء بعينهم بحبهم

شكرا يا جيهان ..تسلم ايدك

----------


## ابن البلد

هو فعلا لو أعتمدنا فقط على اسم الكاتب دائما في إختياراتنا بنسجن نفسنا مع الكاتب ده 
زي ما جيهان وأحمد قالوا

وكمان من كتر ما بنقرأ للكاتب بنعرف أسلوبه وبنتوقع الأحداث لو كانت قصة أدبيه 
وفي بعض الأحيان تتكرر الجمل والمشاهد الجماليه بنفس الأسلوب 

وبكل تأكيد متعة أن الواحد يمسك الكتاب بين أديه و يحط علامة عند الصفحة اللي وقف عندها
ويحاول ميتنيش الكتاب علشان يفضل محافظ على شكله 

في متع كتيرة للقراءة ومن الصعب الواحد يلاقي نفس المتعه سواء على شاشات الكمبيوتر أو شاشات الموبايلات التابات حاليا .

 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> بأتفق تماما مع رأى جيهان
> الإنسان عندما يسجن نفسه داخل أسلوب واحد وأفكار كاتب بعينه يحرم نفسه من متعة التعرف والتمتع بما سواه من الكتاب
> والأدب لا يتوقف على أشخاص أو مكان أو زمان
> فمنذ عرف الإنسان الكتابة والتدوين وصاغ أفكار فى صفحات والإبداع لم يتوقف ولن يتوقف
> كل إنسان يحب أن يعيش عمرا أطول من عمره فعليه بقراءة الأدب
> فهى تجعل الإنسان كما ولو كان يعيش أعمار مديدة و كل كتاب يحيا به الإنسان حياة إضافية


فكرتنى بمقولة للعقاد شهيرة كان بيقول فيها لما سألوه عن علاقته بالقراءة قالهم : أنا لا تكفينى حياة واحدة لأعيشها  :2: 
على فكرة بقرأ الايام دى كتاب للعقاد اسمه (الله) رائع جدا والحقيقة انا رغم عشقى للعقاد كعملاق من عمالقة الادب العربى لكن قراءتى له محدودة باوقات معينة ...يعنى مابقدرش اقراله فى كل وقت ..هو حد كدا لازم( تكح) قبل ما تدخل عليه مثلا ولازم تستئذن وتتكلم بصوت واطى تقعد وانت ممتثل ومركز ومنبهر  :: 
النصف سطر فى اى كتاب عنده بصفحات وصفحات غيره بيكتبها ...
كتاب الله بيبحث فى نشأة الاديان وتطور الفكر البشرى فى معرفته واكتشافه  للاله الواحد الاحد  ...جميل جدا يا ريت تقراه يا احمد 
اشكرك

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> عجبتني أوي مبادرة الحرية والعدالة ..لأني بروح المعرض برجع يا مولاي كما خلقتني


مبادرة جميلة يا ساره فعلا
بس ماينفعش من غير ما انضم للحزب ؟
ولا كل شئ وله ثمن ؟؟؟!!!  ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> بقرأ عموما بدافع العادة والهواية من زمان
> اللي بيشدني عموما للكتاب مجاله اذا كان من ضمن اهتماماتي
> وبالنسبة للأعمال الأدبية عندي مزاج خاص فيها وبيشدني للكتاب هنا موضوعه مهما كان الكاتب 
> مع حفاظي على عادتي للقراءة لأدباء بعينهم بحبهم
> 
> شكرا يا جيهان ..تسلم ايدك


جميلة استراتيجية اختياراتك للكتب يا ناريمان 
احييك عليها فعلا  :: 
تمنياتى بقراءة ممتعة  :f: 
و نورتينى يا قمر  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> هو فعلا لو أعتمدنا فقط على اسم الكاتب دائما في إختياراتنا بنسجن نفسنا مع الكاتب ده 
> زي ما جيهان وأحمد قالوا
> 
> وكمان من كتر ما بنقرأ للكاتب بنعرف أسلوبه وبنتوقع الأحداث لو كانت قصة أدبيه 
> وفي بعض الأحيان تتكرر الجمل والمشاهد الجماليه بنفس الأسلوب 
> 
> وبكل تأكيد متعة أن الواحد يمسك الكتاب بين أديه و يحط علامة عند الصفحة اللي وقف عندها
> ويحاول ميتنيش الكتاب علشان يفضل محافظ على شكله 
> 
> في متع كتيرة للقراءة ومن الصعب الواحد يلاقي نفس المتعه سواء على شاشات الكمبيوتر أو شاشات الموبايلات التابات حاليا .


تعرف يا احمد اسوأ شئ انك تتوقع كاتب 
انا كنت ولازلت طبعا بحب فاروق جويدة ولكن من كتر ما قرأتله وتشبعت بأسلوبه بقيت بتوقعه ..بقيت بعرف تركيب صوره الجمالية ازاى ..مفرداته 
ميوله الادبية .. بعترف انى مابقتش اقراله زى الاول بسبب كدا ..لكن السؤال هنا 
كونك تتوقع كاتب ..او يفقدك حالة الدهشة اللى لازم تكون مسيطرة عليك وانت بتقراله ..دى مسؤولية مين ؟؟؟!!!
اعتقد انه لا يمكن تكون مسئولية القارئ هى مسئولية الكاتب فى المقام الاول ..
انا كمان شايفة انك بتشاركنى هواية المحافظة على الكتب اثناء القراءة  :2: ..مابحبش تتمس ابدا ولا يشوبها شائبة وبحط فيها ورقة او قلم واقفلها لما احب احافظ على الصفحة اللى توقفت عندها ولاااااااا يمكن اشخبط فيها  :: ..ممكن اكتب شوية ملاحظات بسيطة جدا وممكن اكمل جمل حسب رؤيتى الخاصة وبعيدا عن جملة او رؤية الكاتب بس ...
يااااااااااه الكتاب فعلا حياة اخرى بنعيشها ..بجد فتحتو نفسى للقراءة  :f:

----------


## mriadh

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

إسم الكاتب، يصنعه الجوائز التي سبق وأن حصل عليها والتي يمكن أن تكون في أغلبها مجاملات، وحديث ربما أصبح إسم الكاتب يصنعه المال والإعلانات.

العنوان: مجرد طعم لاصطياد القراء، وبيع الكتاب، وفي الكثير من الأحيان الكاتب يبذل جهد في اختيار عنوان الكتاب أكثر من الجهد المبذول في كتابة الكتاب نفسه

صورة الغلاف يصنعها فنان، لا علاقة له بالكتاب غاليا

المقدمة شأنها شأن العنوان، مجرد طعم إضافي

غير ذلك؟

ربما فهرس الكتاب، وربما آراء الإعلاميين والنقاد في الكتاب، لأنني أفضل أن أمضي ساعة في قراءة آراء من قرءوا الكتاب قبل قراءته على أن أمضي أسبوع في قراءة كتاب لا يستحق، وكم ندمت على الوقت الذي ضيعته في قراءة عشرات الكتب التي لا تستحق الورق الذي طبعت عليه

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> إسم الكاتب، يصنعه الجوائز التي سبق وأن حصل عليها والتي يمكن أن تكون في أغلبها مجاملات، وحديث ربما أصبح إسم الكاتب يصنعه المال والإعلانات.
> 
> العنوان: مجرد طعم لاصطياد القراء، وبيع الكتاب، وفي الكثير من الأحيان الكاتب يبذل جهد في اختيار عنوان الكتاب أكثر من الجهد المبذول في كتابة الكتاب نفسه
> 
> صورة الغلاف يصنعها فنان، لا علاقة له بالكتاب غاليا
> 
> المقدمة شأنها شأن العنوان، مجرد طعم إضافي
> ...


مرحبا دكتور رياض

وجهة نظر جديدة ومختلفة جدا ..فهرس الكتاب  :2: 
أعتقد انه من ضمن أولوياتى فى مطالعة أى كتاب عند إختياره .. فقط لآخذ فكرة عن محتوى الكتاب والجوانب التى يغطيها
بالنسبة لقراءة رأى النقاد فهى شئ هام بالنسبة لى أيضاً  ولكن صدقا لم اكن أشترطها قبل قرائتى لأى كتاب ربما أتبنى نفس طريقتك واقرأ رأى النقاد قبل قراءة الكتاب نفسه فى المرات القادمة
 أسعدنى حضورك وتعليقك الموضوعى كالعادة ..
تحياتى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*هل تثق في المذكرات التي يكتبها الساسة ؟
وتعتبرها مصدر موثوق منه لكتابة التاريخ ؟؟*

----------


## اليمامة

لا أثق بها تماما لهذه الأسباب :
- أنها قد تحمل وجه واحد للحقيقة ..وكذلك وجهة نظر كاتبها 
- تؤرخ فترة زمنية معينة بحسب رؤية وشهادة من عاصرها وهو الكاتب ومدى مشاركته او عدمها ..قبوله أو رفضه للأحداث ..تفسيره لها 
- لا تحمل حقائق ..تظل الحقائق الخطيرة مدفونة .. وما يقال هو غير مهم غالبا ويقال لسبب أو لغرض ..لخدمة أمر ما ..ومهما ادعى كاتبها من موضوعية 
- احيانا تكون استعراض لقدرات وانجازات كاتبها سواء اكانت وهمية او حقيقية لإظهار أهميته او انجازاته وتهدف للشهرة والدخول فى سجلات التاريخ

ولكن ..

ليس جميعهم بكل تأكيد 

من المؤكد أن هناك مذكرات كانت مهمة وصادقة او ..تحتمل بعض الصدق والتزمت الحياد بصرف النظر عن صدق المؤرخ من عدمه أو مشاركته فى الحدث أو لا ..فكما يوجد المزيف يوجد كذلك الأصلى ..

ان لعبة السياسة نفسها هى ما تفرض المراوغة وتحقيق الممكن ..ولاشك أن الساسة كانوا فى خضم هذه اللعبة واكتسبوا منها الكثير ..على الأقل لغة المصالح .. والمذكرات جزء من الممكن تحقيقة من اضواء وشهرة وخاصة بعد خروجهم من اللعبة السياسية ..فكيف يصبحون مهمين اللهم الا من خلال كتابة المذكرات ؟ 

اتذكر مبارك ..عندما قيل انه سيكتب مذكراته وسيفشى اسرار مهمة ..لماذا اراد مبارك ان يكتب مذكراته عقب تنحيه مباشرة ؟ هل لإيصال رسائل معينة ..أو حتى لحشد امخاخ الناس ناحية اتجاه معين يصنع ربكة وتوقف ؟ هل للدفاع عن نفسه وتبرئة زمته امام التاريخ والأجيال ؟

اعتقد فى كل الأحوال ان الهدف الاكبر يكمن فى الشهرة والعودة للحياة السياسية بعد خروجهم منها ..

شكرا جيهان

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

الي حد ما ... لااثق 
علي حسب اسم الكاتب 
وعلي حسب توجهه السياسي 
المساله جد خطيره وكنا مجموعة مصريين مجتمعين في رحله عمره مؤخرا ناقشنا بالضبط هذا السؤال
وذكرت مثالا: ثوره مثل ثوره يناير
كيف ستقراها الاجيال القادمه بعد 50 سنه
سيكتبها الاخوان من زاويه 
وسيكتبها الليبراليون من زاوية اخري
وستكتبها كل جماعه من وجهه نظرها 
وسيكتبها العسكر بزاويه اخري
وهكذا 

من سيعرض الحقيقه المجرده امام الاجيال القادمه
تلك هي المشكله 
لسنا نحن لاننا معاصرون للاحداث ونراها رأي العين 
لكن الاجيال القادمه كيف ستراها !
اني الان وقد اكرمني الله بنعمه حب القراءه .. 
اكاد اشت واجن من تاريخ مصر 

كتب تصف السادات بالبطل الهمام 
وكتب تصفه بالعميل الخائن 
وانا لااثق بكتاب يصفه بطل .. ولا بكتاب يصفه عميل 
نفس الحال مع عبد الناصر
قرات كتب الاخوان مثل دعاه لاقضاة . ذكريات لامذكرات ..ايام من حياتي
فهمت منها ان ناصر كان ... طاغوتا  ........ الي حد ما اثق بهذا الراي
كتب اخري فهمت منها ان ناصر كان قوميا عربيا شريفا عفيفا ..الخ 

اين الحقيقه ... ليست موجوده .. 
يتم استنتاجها فقط لاغير ..  
فقط الي ان قرات لمصطفي محمود وهو غير محسوب علي اي تيار 
وعلي المستوي الشخصي اثق بما يكتب .. ففهمت حقيقة عبد الناصر الي حد كبير


ولكن
اريد استجلاء الحقيقه ..
والمشكله الكبري ان الكاتب من الصعب ان يكون محايدا
بل دائما ينحاز الي وجهة نظره وتحليله وتفسيره .

الحل الوحيد
هو اني اقرا الراي وعكسه 
واحاول ان استجلي الحقيقة من بينهما 

ليس حلا 
ولكنه هو المتاح

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أهلا يا جيهان
شكرا لك على الإستطلاع الجديد لهذا الأسبوع
لا أثق فيها بالطبع
لأنها غالبا ما ستكون محملة بوجهة نظر منحازة
لكن لا أرفضها تماما
فغالبا ستحتوى على بعض الحقائق
تمييز الموضوعى من المنحاز فى تلك المذكرات تحتاج إلى عين خبيرة وملمة بتفاصيل الفترة التى تتناولها المذكرات
وتفاصيل عن الساسة الذين كتبوها وخلفياتهم السياسية
أجدد شكرى وتحياتى لك
 :f2:

----------


## ابن البلد

يعني أيه الساسه ؟
وأيه دخلهم بالتاريخ 

ومن المسئول عن كتابة التاريخ ؟

----------


## الغريب41عام

*يقال لو ان خناقه حدثت امام قهوة شعبى
فانك بعد يوم ستسمع 20 روايه لها
وبعد يومين ستسمع5 رويه لها
وبعد سنه ستسمع روايه واحدة لها
لأنها روايه اقوى رجل كان موجود فى القهوة
وبس*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> لا أثق بها تماما لهذه الأسباب :
> - أنها قد تحمل وجه واحد للحقيقة ..وكذلك وجهة نظر كاتبها 
> - تؤرخ فترة زمنية معينة بحسب رؤية وشهادة من عاصرها وهو الكاتب ومدى مشاركته او عدمها ..قبوله أو رفضه للأحداث ..تفسيره لها 
> - لا تحمل حقائق ..تظل الحقائق الخطيرة مدفونة .. وما يقال هو غير مهم غالبا ويقال لسبب أو لغرض ..لخدمة أمر ما ..ومهما ادعى كاتبها من موضوعية 
> - احيانا تكون استعراض لقدرات وانجازات كاتبها سواء اكانت وهمية او حقيقية لإظهار أهميته او انجازاته وتهدف للشهرة والدخول فى سجلات التاريخ
> 
> ولكن ..
> 
> ليس جميعهم بكل تأكيد 
> ...


مرحبا ندى..

رأيك يحمل الكثير من اوجه الوجاهة بلا شك
عن نفسى أعتبره مجموعة من الاحترازات الهامة التى يجب وضعها فى ذهن القارئ لأى مذكرات شخصية تؤرخ لفترة هامة من فترات التاريخ
كما أتفق معك فى ان البعض لا يبغى من كتابة هذه المذكرات سوى (الشهرة) له بين الاخرين  والبعض الاخر يريد (التشهير) بالاخرين 
ولكنى أعتقد انه مهما كانت الاسباب فكتابتها وقراءتها وبالنسبة للساسة تحديدا شئ مهم وحيوى جدا لكشف الحقائق حتى وان لم تضمن تلك المذكرات سوى مجموعة من الاكاذيب فمن نفس هذه الاكاذيب تعلن الحقائق عن نفسها ..
أشكرك ندى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> الي حد ما ... لااثق 
> علي حسب اسم الكاتب 
> وعلي حسب توجهه السياسي 
> المساله جد خطيره وكنا مجموعة مصريين مجتمعين في رحله عمره مؤخرا ناقشنا بالضبط هذا السؤال
> وذكرت مثالا: ثوره مثل ثوره يناير
> كيف ستقراها الاجيال القادمه بعد 50 سنه
> سيكتبها الاخوان من زاويه 
> وسيكتبها الليبراليون من زاوية اخري
> وستكتبها كل جماعه من وجهه نظرها 
> ...


مرحبا محمد

اعتقد انك هنا يسيطر عليك ما يمكن ان نسميه( برومانسية القراءة )
الواقع نفسه يا اخى الذى نعيشه انا وانت الان له ألف وجه للحقيقة وكلها صادقة 
فما بالك بمنتج ادبى شخصى يصفحدث بوجهة نظر شخصية ويحدد بمحدودية عقل ورؤية صاحبه ناهيك عن اهداف ومصالح تحكم الجميع ولا يوجد استثناء ..؟؟!!
الحل يا عزيزى ببساطة فى القراءة بل ومزيد ومزيد من القراءة 
لتعرف الحدث كيف روى وبكم زاوية تمت رؤيته مع الوضع فى الاعتبار الاحترازات التى ذكرتها ندى 
ثم نقارن ثم نحلل ثم نفهم ثم اخيرا نكتشف الحقيقة او لنكن واقعيين ونقول جزء من الحقيقة 
اؤيد بشدة قراءة المذكرات الشخصية للساسة لانها مصدر هام وحيوى من مصادر التأريخ لا يمكن إغفاله أو التغاضى عنه 
مهما كانت كاذبة ومهما كانت صادقة فقط لنضع فى اعتبارنا ان من كتبوها بشر معاصرين والرؤية البشرية حتى وان صدقت دائما فيها قصور 
اشكرك محمد

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> أهلا يا جيهان
> شكرا لك على الإستطلاع الجديد لهذا الأسبوع
> لا أثق فيها بالطبع
> لأنها غالبا ما ستكون محملة بوجهة نظر منحازة
> لكن لا أرفضها تماما
> فغالبا ستحتوى على بعض الحقائق
> تمييز الموضوعى من المنحاز فى تلك المذكرات تحتاج إلى عين خبيرة وملمة بتفاصيل الفترة التى تتناولها المذكرات
> وتفاصيل عن الساسة الذين كتبوها وخلفياتهم السياسية
> أجدد شكرى وتحياتى لك



مرحبا احمد

من الهام جدا كما ذكرت الالمام بالفترة التاريخية بل وبتاريخ وتوجهات كاتب المذكرات وذلك كبداية وشرط لقراءة هذه المذكرات 
اعتقد انه من المفيد ان يكون قارئ هذه المذكرات لديه حد ادنى من الوعى والثقافة مرتفع الى حد ما حتى لا يتأثر بتوجهات او ايدولوجيات الكاتب بسهولة ..
اشكرك احمد

----------


## جيهان محمد على

مرحبا ابن البلد




> يعني أيه الساسه ؟


الساسة = السياسيين 
وهى أصح لغويا 




> وأيه دخلهم بالتاريخ


علاقة هامة طبعا ...فهم تقريبا صناع التاريخ فكيف لا يكتبون عنه على أقل تقدير؟؟




> ومن المسئول عن كتابة التاريخ ؟


سؤال هام جدا بالطبع
ولكن معروف ان التاريخ له عدة مصادر..كان قديما يوجد ما يسمى بالمؤرخين ومن اشهرهم الجبرتى مثلا فى مصر 
وكانت كل مهمتهم هى تأريخ الاحداث السياسية  والاجتماعية وحتى الاساطير ناهيك عن وصف الحياة التى عاصروها تفصيليا 
لكن فى العصر الحديث تعددت مصادر التاريخ ..نجد منها الوثائق والمعاهدات والمواد الفيلمية المصورة والصحف الورقية 
ومؤخرا جدا ظهرت المذكرات الشخصية كمصدر اساسى وهام جدا للتاريخ ولعل من أشهر المذكرات الشخصية التى كتبت وكان لها صدى عالمى حتى الان هو كتاب كفاحى لادولف هتلر

أشكرك ابن البلد

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *يقال لو ان خناقه حدثت امام قهوة شعبى
> فانك بعد يوم ستسمع 20 روايه لها
> وبعد يومين ستسمع5 رويه لها
> وبعد سنه ستسمع روايه واحدة لها
> لأنها روايه اقوى رجل كان موجود فى القهوة
> وبس*


مرحبا غريب الدار

مثال جيد جدا لشرح مفهوم المذكرات الشخصية فقد لو وضحت ماذا تقصد بالرجل القوى ؟؟
القوى جسمانيا او الأقوى فى تأثيره على الحدث وصنعه 
أعتقد ان الثانية أصح  :2: 
أشكرك غريب الدار

----------


## ابن البلد

> مرحبا ابن البلد
> الساسة = السياسيين 
> وهى أصح لغويا


كل الشكر لك على التوضيح 
ولو أني أكنت أفضل إستخدام الكلمة الصحيحة والأكثر شيوعا لنسهل على الزائر والقارئ





> علاقة هامة طبعا ...فهم تقريبا صناع التاريخ فكيف لا يكتبون عنه على أقل تقدير؟؟


لا أظن ان السياسيين هم صناع التاريخ فقط
فعلى سبيل المثال التاريخ الرياضي يصنعه الرياضيين
لا السياسيين
ربما يكون دور السياسيين في التاريخ السياسية فقط 
لا تاريخ الحضارات بالكامل


لك من كل التحية والتقدير
 :f:  :f:

----------


## mriadh

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أشكر الأخت الفاضلة جيهان على هذا الموضوع الهام

إن كتابة الساسة (وليس السياسيين) لمذكراتهم، هو كتابة التاريخ، من طرف صناع التاريخ، وعادة تكون تلك المذكرات عصارة سنوات من النضال من أجل قضايا عادلة أو ظالمة، لكنها كتابة للتاريخ الحقيقي من صناعه، وبالنسبة للثقة في المذكرات من عدمها، فإن المسألة وإن كانت نسبية إلا أن الغالب هو أن الساسة يتجنبون التزييف في كتابة المذكرات، لأن ظهور أي شاهد ينفي حقيقة من حقائق المذكرات ينسف مصداقية الكاتب وينسف كل تاريخه، لذلك كانت أغلب مذكرات الساسة محل ثقة ومصدر مهم لتأريخ أسباب الأحداث وكواليس الحقائق.

----------


## mriadh

السلام عليكم

أرجو من الأخت الكريمة أن تتقبل بعض الملاحظات :

بالنسبة لعدم الثقة في المذكرات لأنها تحمل وجهة نظر أحادية، فالموضوع نسبي، لكن غالبا ما تكون المذكرات هي ذكر للأحداث وليست آراء، أما ما نراه فيها على أنه رأي أو وجهة نظر الكاتب فما هو إلا تبرير لقرارات الماضي وإطهار دوافعها.

أما عدم الثقة فيها لأنها تؤرخ لفترة معينة ومشاركة الكاتب فيها، فإن هذا هو لب المذكرات، فمن غير المعقول أن يكتب الرئيس الإيطالي عن مشاركته في حرب سبارتاكوس ويوليوس قيصر، لأنه لم يشارك في تلك الفترة، ومن غير المعقول أن يكتب الرئيس الأمريكي عن قيادته للعاصمة نيودلهي، فالمذكرات لها حيز زمني وجغرافي.

بالنسبة لعدم إظهارها كل الحقائق، هنا تجب الإشارة إلى ما يسمى بواجب التحفظ، هل يعقل أن يتكلم القائد السياسي في مذكراته عن قدرات بلاده الإستخباراتية والدفاعية؟ وهل يعقل أن يشهر بالمحيطين به؟ كتابة المذكرات عملية دقيقة يجب أن يتوخى فيها الكاتب الحذر.

أما عن استعراض القدرات والبطولات، فإن أغلب كاتبي المذكرات من الذين وصلوا إلى مناصب عليا بمجهود وبتخطي عقبات كثيرة، ولديهم بطولات فعلا وليسو من حزب الكنبة.






> لا أثق بها تماما لهذه الأسباب :
> - أنها قد تحمل وجه واحد للحقيقة ..وكذلك وجهة نظر كاتبها 
> - تؤرخ فترة زمنية معينة بحسب رؤية وشهادة من عاصرها وهو الكاتب ومدى مشاركته او عدمها ..قبوله أو رفضه للأحداث ..تفسيره لها 
> - لا تحمل حقائق ..تظل الحقائق الخطيرة مدفونة .. وما يقال هو غير مهم غالبا ويقال لسبب أو لغرض ..لخدمة أمر ما ..ومهما ادعى كاتبها من موضوعية 
> - احيانا تكون استعراض لقدرات وانجازات كاتبها سواء اكانت وهمية او حقيقية لإظهار أهميته او انجازاته وتهدف للشهرة والدخول فى سجلات التاريخ
> 
> ولكن ..
> 
> ليس جميعهم بكل تأكيد 
> ...

----------


## mriadh

السلام عليم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي أحمد

بالنسبة لعدم الثقة بسبب احتمال وجهة النظر المنحازة، فالأمر متروك للتاريخ القريب الذي يلي كتابة المذكرات، فهناك من سيتربص بها وسيكشف ما فيها من مغالطات محتملة، وهنا تدخل المذكرات والمذكرات المضادة، وكم سيكون الأمر ممتعا حينها لكشف أقدر قدر من المعلومات التاريخية.




> أهلا يا جيهان
> شكرا لك على الإستطلاع الجديد لهذا الأسبوع
> لا أثق فيها بالطبع
> لأنها غالبا ما ستكون محملة بوجهة نظر منحازة
> لكن لا أرفضها تماما
> فغالبا ستحتوى على بعض الحقائق
> تمييز الموضوعى من المنحاز فى تلك المذكرات تحتاج إلى عين خبيرة وملمة بتفاصيل الفترة التى تتناولها المذكرات
> وتفاصيل عن الساسة الذين كتبوها وخلفياتهم السياسية
> أجدد شكرى وتحياتى لك

----------


## mriadh

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله، 

الساسة (وليس السياسيين)، هم السياسيين الذين شاركوا في الحكم، ويطلق هذا المصطلح على هذه الفئة كتصنيف، وليس له مفرد، مثل مصطلح (الشعب) ليس له مفرد أيضا، وإنما مفرد متشعب ‘لى سياسي شارك في نظام الحكم أو مقرب من النظام وغيرها من المعاني، مثل ما تشعب مفرد الشعب إلى مواطن وفرد وغيرها من المعاني.

ما دخلهم في التاريخ؟

وكأنك تسأل ما دخل الطبيب في صحة الإنسان؟ وما دخل الميكانيكي في السيارة؟

من المسئول عن كتابة التاريخ؟

المصدر الأول والأهم للمؤرخين هو شهادات الساسة (وليس السياسيين) ومذكراتهم.






> يعني أيه الساسه ؟
> وأيه دخلهم بالتاريخ 
> 
> ومن المسئول عن كتابة التاريخ ؟

----------


## mriadh

السلام عليكم

قلت الكثير في القليل

يمكن أن يكون صاحب الرواية الوحيدة والأخيرة لأقوى رجل حصر الخناقة، وربما تكون أيضا للرجل الوحيد الذي بقي مهتما بذلك الحدث والوحيد الذي اعتبر من الحدث مؤمنا بالتاريخ.





> *يقال لو ان خناقه حدثت امام قهوة شعبى
> فانك بعد يوم ستسمع 20 روايه لها
> وبعد يومين ستسمع5 رويه لها
> وبعد سنه ستسمع روايه واحدة لها
> لأنها روايه اقوى رجل كان موجود فى القهوة
> وبس*

----------


## mriadh

أولا الزائر أو القاريء الذي يهتم بموضوع المذكرات لا بد أن يكون له حد أدنى من الدراية اللغوية بمعنى كلمة ساسة أو على الأقل يفهم أنهم سياسيين، وإلا فلن يكون هذا الموضوع من جملة اهتماماته ولا يجب أن يكون.

أما بالحديث عن الفرق، الساسة والسياسيين أقول:

الساسة هم من شاركوا في نظام الحكم، والسياسيين هم من مارسوا السياسة، وربما لم تسمح لهم الفرصة في المشاركة في نظام الحكم، مثل المعارضين والأحزاب الصغيرة.

الساسة لهم علاقة مباشرة بصناعة الأحداث، أما السياسيين فهي فئة أشمل، ويمكن أن تكون الحياة السياسية لأغلبهم دون إنجازات ودون تأثير، لذلك فالمذكرات الأهم هي مذكرات الساسة وليست مذكرات السياسيين.

بالنسبة لصناعة التاريخ، فإن التاريخ يصنعه الجميع، هذا ما يبدو ظاهريا، وهذا ما يقنع به السياسيين الشعوب حين يرددون عبارة (الشعب يصنع التاريخ)، لكن الحقيقة أن التاريخ الحقيقي يصنعه الساسة، لأن بيدهم القرار،وبيدهم الحل والربط، وفي أيديهم تحريك الشعب، حتى الساسة الظالمين الذين تم رميهم في مزبلة التاريخ من طرف الشعوب هم صنعوا مصيرهم بأنفسهم.

أما عن الحديث عن التاريخ الرياضي والتاريخ الفني و...و...و. فأغلب هذه التواريخ صنعها الساسة، أو استغلها الساسة، ولعلك تذكر استغلال الألعاب الأولمبية لسنة 1936 من طرف أدولف هتلر، وتحكم نظام عربي بالأبيض والأسود في برامج حفلات الفنانين وتوجيههم لإحياء حفلات في الدول العربية وفق برنامج دقيق يخدم الأخوة بين ذلك النظام وبقية الأنظمة العربية. أو تريد أن أذكرك بظهور جمال وعلاء مبارك في كل حدث رياضي في مصر؟

ثم يجب أن نفرق بين التاريخ الذي يكتب بأيدي الساسة والتاريخ الذي يكتب بأرجل اللاعبين وأنامل الفنانين وحناجر المغنين، فالأول هو عبرة للأجيال من أجل الإعتبار للمستقبل أما الثاني فهو تاريخ التسلية والترفيه. وشتان بين التاريخين.

هل لك أن تذكر لي بطل مصر في المصارعة زمن توت عنخ أمون؟ كل ما نعرفه من الحضارة الفرعونية مثلا عن الساسة، الساسة وفقط وليس حتى السياسيين.

التاريخ يصنعه الساسة ولا أحد غير الساسة.





> كل الشكر لك على التوضيح 
> ولو أني أكنت أفضل إستخدام الكلمة الصحيحة والأكثر شيوعا لنسهل على الزائر والقارئ
> 
> 
> 
> لا أظن ان السياسيين هم صناع التاريخ فقط
> فعلى سبيل المثال التاريخ الرياضي يصنعه الرياضيين
> لا السياسيين
> ربما يكون دور السياسيين في التاريخ السياسية فقط 
> ...

----------


## ابن البلد

> أولا الزائر أو القاريء الذي يهتم بموضوع المذكرات لا بد أن يكون له حد أدنى من الدراية اللغوية بمعنى كلمة ساسة أو على الأقل يفهم أنهم سياسيين، وإلا فلن يكون هذا الموضوع من جملة اهتماماته ولا يجب أن يكون.
> 
> أما بالحديث عن الفرق، الساسة والسياسيين أقول:
> 
> الساسة هم من شاركوا في نظام الحكم، والسياسيين هم من مارسوا السياسة، وربما لم تسمح لهم الفرصة في المشاركة في نظام الحكم، مثل المعارضين والأحزاب الصغيرة.
> 
> الساسة لهم علاقة مباشرة بصناعة الأحداث، أما السياسيين فهي فئة أشمل، ويمكن أن تكون الحياة السياسية لأغلبهم دون إنجازات ودون تأثير، لذلك فالمذكرات الأهم هي مذكرات الساسة وليست مذكرات السياسيين.
> 
> بالنسبة لصناعة التاريخ، فإن التاريخ يصنعه الجميع، هذا ما يبدو ظاهريا، وهذا ما يقنع به السياسيين الشعوب حين يرددون عبارة (الشعب يصنع التاريخ)، لكن الحقيقة أن التاريخ الحقيقي يصنعه الساسة، لأن بيدهم القرار،وبيدهم الحل والربط، وفي أيديهم تحريك الشعب، حتى الساسة الظالمين الذين تم رميهم في مزبلة التاريخ من طرف الشعوب هم صنعوا مصيرهم بأنفسهم.
> ...


كل الشكر لك أ . د / رياض
انا أتذكر طبعا إستغلال علاء وجمال مبارك الحدث الرياضي لظهور على الساحة الشعبية 
أشكرك أيضا أنك أوضحت لي كل الامور بشكل سليم 
والآن أتفهم أن هناك فرق واضح بين الساسة والسياسيين 
حاولت كثيرا البحث عن أي موضوع في محركات البحث وأشهرهم جوجل يتحدث عن  الساسه لأتفهم أكثر ولكن بكل آسف فشلت من الحصول على نتائج سليمة
ولكن إن كان الساسه هم العنصر الأساسي لكتابة التاريخ 
فكيف لا نثق فيها 
وإن كنا لا نثق في مذكراتهم 
فكيف نثق في التاريخ ؟


بكرر شكري لك مرة أخرى أ. د/ رياض على الإيضاح
 :f:  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أشكر الأخت الفاضلة جيهان على هذا الموضوع الهام
> 
> إن كتابة الساسة (وليس السياسيين) لمذكراتهم، هو كتابة التاريخ، من طرف صناع التاريخ، وعادة تكون تلك المذكرات عصارة سنوات من النضال من أجل قضايا عادلة أو ظالمة، لكنها كتابة للتاريخ الحقيقي من صناعه، وبالنسبة للثقة في المذكرات من عدمها، فإن المسألة وإن كانت نسبية إلا أن الغالب هو أن الساسة يتجنبون التزييف في كتابة المذكرات، لأن ظهور أي شاهد ينفي حقيقة من حقائق المذكرات ينسف مصداقية الكاتب وينسف كل تاريخه، لذلك كانت أغلب مذكرات الساسة محل ثقة ومصدر مهم لتأريخ أسباب الأحداث وكواليس الحقائق.



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
دكتور رياض 
دائما حضورك يثرى ويضيف..
أشكرك على مشاركتنا هذا الإستطلاع وأشكرك على إضافاتك الرائعة والتى أضافت الكثير والكثير للطرح
تحياتى وتقديرى لك دائما..

----------


## اليمامة

*بعد أحداث بورسعيد.. ما هو القرار الذي يمكن أن يرضى به الشعب المصري؟*


نتيجة الإستطلاع النهائية
    إقالة حكومة الجنزوري
    0 0%

    محاكمة رموز النظام السابق في محاكمات ثورية
    6 50.00%

    تشكيل لجنة تقصي الحقائق وانتظار نتائجها
    0 0%

    لدى رأى آخر وسأذكره داخل الموضوع
    6 50.00%

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أهلا يا ندى
الذى يرضينى هو تسليم العسكر فورا السلطة إلى سلطة مدنية
وأن يتم محاكمة كل من تسبب فى إزهاق الأرواح فى الفترة الإنتقالية

----------


## اليمامة

> أهلا يا ندى
> الذى يرضينى هو تسليم العسكر فورا السلطة إلى سلطة مدنية
> وأن يتم محاكمة كل من تسبب فى إزهاق الأرواح فى الفترة الإنتقالية


كان نفسى اكتب كدا فى اختيارات الإستطلاع يا أحمد
بس فجأة وقفت متلخبطة
بسأل نفسى 
هيسلموها لمين؟
مين فى مصر يقدر يستلم السلطة ؟!!

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> كان نفسى اكتب كدا فى اختيارات الإستطلاع يا أحمد
> بس فجأة وقفت متلخبطة
> بسأل نفسى 
> هيسلموها لمين؟
> مين فى مصر يقدر يستلم السلطة ؟!!


 كتييييييير جدا يا ندى
مصر مليئة بالكفاءات والخبرات التى تستطيع أن تقود العالم لا مصر فقط
كل المقولات التى حاول النظام السابق بثها أنه لا يوجد إلا مبارك وكل المقولات التى تردد بنفس الكيفية الآن عن المجلس العسكرى لا أساس لها من  الصحة

----------


## zizoYAzizo

محاكمة رموز النظام السابق في محاكمات ثورية

ده اختيارى الصراحه يا ندى ده الى ممكن يهدى الشعب المصرى شويه 
دول لما هما الى باينين فى اضعاف اضعافهم يهمهم حال البلد يعم فى فوضى علشان ميتحاسبوش بردو 
وبعدين يتسلم الجيش السلطه 
بس ال ىانا مقتنع بيه ان لو الملايكه نزلت تحكم البلد بردو هيبقى عليهم اعتراضات من بعض الناس والدليل على كلامى حتى ناس كتير مش معترفه بمجلس الشعب على الرغم من ان تم انتخابه بواسطه الناس فى نتخبات المفروض انها انزه انتخبات فى تاريخ مصر وبردو فيه اعتصامات و فيه مشاكل

----------


## dr_myuosef

> كان نفسى اكتب كدا فى اختيارات الإستطلاع يا أحمد
> بس فجأة وقفت متلخبطة
> بسأل نفسى 
> هيسلموها لمين؟
> مين فى مصر يقدر يستلم السلطة ؟!!


*صدقتى يا ندى الواحد متلخبط و حيــــران و بقى مش عارف ايه اللى بيحصل و ليه بيحصل و ايه الحل و مش عارف يعمل ايه برغم نيته الصادقة انه يعمل حاجة تفيد البلد بس مبقاش عارف الصح من الغلط الغث من السمين و لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله العلى العظيم*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

بصراحة يا ندى انا مش عارفة اختار إيه وفى نفس الوقت ماعنديش رأى تانى أقوله فى المشكلة دى ...لأنى عارفة ان الشعب المصرى بقى يصعب إرضاءه جدا 
أعتقد إنى لسة فى مرحلة حبس الانفاس والترقب ..يمكن أقدر ادخل تانى وأبدى رأى واضح فى الموضوع
تحياتى

----------


## ابن البلد

مش عارف المفروض أختار أيه  ::(: 

أنا عايز كل من تسبب في الموضوع ده يحاسب وينزل به أشد عقاب
 ::(:

----------


## ندى الايام

انا اخترت محاكمة النظام السابق 
لانى فى نظرى هما السبب فى كل ده
حقوق الشهداء لازم ترجع والنار اللى فى قلوبنا تهدى
ولو اتحسبوا مش هيبقى عندنا شهداء جدد كل يوم والتانى
والمجلس العسكرى لازم يسبها مدام مش عارف يحميها ومش عارف يجيب حقوق حد

----------


## اليمامة

> كتييييييير جدا يا ندى
> مصر مليئة بالكفاءات والخبرات التى تستطيع أن تقود العالم لا مصر فقط
> كل المقولات التى حاول النظام السابق بثها أنه لا يوجد إلا مبارك وكل المقولات التى تردد بنفس الكيفية الآن عن المجلس العسكرى لا أساس لها من  الصحة


ليست مسألة مبارك يا أحمد 
وإلا ما كان الصراع على الرئاسة بهذا الشكل 
ليس الصراع بمعنى أصح.. وانما بالأحرى الحيرة على أفضلية الإنتقاء ..افضل المرشحين
معظم المصريون لم يجمعوا على رجل واحد يصلح لرئاسة البلاد
البرادعى ورفضوه
وايمن نور
وشفيق
والدكتور ابو الفتوح
وعمرو موسى 
واى مرشح من الحرية والعدالة او السلفية 
والأحزاب الأخرى 
لم يتفق المصريون فعلا على رجل
لو سألت اى فرد تجد الاجابة الجاهزة : لا ارى ان اى شخص يصلح 
ولاشك ان البلد اليوم تحتاج لقبضة من حديد
لا من حديد لكى تقمع وترهب
وانما لتسيطر على الموقف
وتتصرف بحكمة
الموقف معقد جدا والوضع مزرى
وهى مسئولية جمة لاشك

----------


## اليمامة

> محاكمة رموز النظام السابق في محاكمات ثورية
> 
> ده اختيارى الصراحه يا ندى ده الى ممكن يهدى الشعب المصرى شويه 
> دول لما هما الى باينين فى اضعاف اضعافهم يهمهم حال البلد يعم فى فوضى علشان ميتحاسبوش بردو 
> وبعدين يتسلم الجيش السلطه 
> بس ال ىانا مقتنع بيه ان لو الملايكه نزلت تحكم البلد بردو هيبقى عليهم اعتراضات من بعض الناس والدليل على كلامى حتى ناس كتير مش معترفه بمجلس الشعب على الرغم من ان تم انتخابه بواسطه الناس فى نتخبات المفروض انها انزه انتخبات فى تاريخ مصر وبردو فيه اعتصامات و فيه مشاكل


واضح ان دا الاختيار الافضل المتاح يا زيزو 
وشايفة ان محاكمة مبارك وولاده والفاسدين السفلة المجرمين زى عز والعادلى وكل الباقيين ممكن يساعدنا فى تخطى الحالة 
على الاقل ممكن نضمن انه مش هايبقى فيه تخطيط مضاد
وبعدين دا العدل والحق
انا مش فاهمة ليه ساكتين عليهم
ليه المحاكمات بطيئة
ومجمعينهم فى سجن واحد
دول لازم يتنهشوا فى مقابل اللى عملوه فى البلد وفى مقابل قتل الشباب والابرياء 
وطبيعى طبعا ان مش كل الناس هاترضى على اختيار واحد يا زيزو
دا طبيعى يعنى وعادى 
الغير عادى ان يتحول الاختلاف لجرب ضد مصلحة الوطن
اللى بيحصل مش طبيعى بالمرة
ولا يمكن يكون مجرد اختلاف 
او حتى مجرد ماتش
مش ممكن

----------


## اليمامة

> *صدقتى يا ندى الواحد متلخبط و حيــــران و بقى مش عارف ايه اللى بيحصل و ليه بيحصل و ايه الحل و مش عارف يعمل ايه برغم نيته الصادقة انه يعمل حاجة تفيد البلد بس مبقاش عارف الصح من الغلط الغث من السمين و لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله العلى العظيم*


صحيح اننا لا نعرف الحل الرادع الآن ..وأفضل ما يمكن أن ينقذ الأوضاع 
ولكن الموقف أصبح واضح 
واضح جدا ان هناك تربص طبعا وتخطيط 
والله أعلم

دكتور يوسف 
شكرا جزيلا لمشاركتك واهتمامك

تحياتى

----------


## اليمامة

> مش عارف المفروض أختار أيه 
> 
> أنا عايز كل من تسبب في الموضوع ده يحاسب وينزل به أشد عقاب


لازم لازم لازم يا ابن البلد كل من تسبب فى هذه الكارثة يحاسب ويقتص منه
75 شاب مات !!
مصيبة ..وكأن الدم بقى ميه
وكأن الموت بقى بالرخيص ..بالسهل 
اللى موتوهم بالتأكيد ليسوا مشجعين
بعد اللى شفته من احداث النهاردة 
ومن تداعيات الأحداث
بقى واضح جدا انه متعمد ان الدنيا ماتهداش
فيه حد مش عايز الدنيا تهدى 
والبلد تمشى 
هايكونوا مين يعنى ؟
العفاريت ؟
هما أصحاب المصالح والنفوذ والفسدة الشعبيين اللى مازالوا بالخارج
والمسجونيين اللى فى الداخل 
بجد احنا لو ماقدرناش نشوف الحقيقة 
هانصدق يمكن بس لما نجرب زيهم الفقد والموت

----------


## اليمامة

> انا اخترت محاكمة النظام السابق 
> لانى فى نظرى هما السبب فى كل ده
> حقوق الشهداء لازم ترجع والنار اللى فى قلوبنا تهدى
> ولو اتحسبوا مش هيبقى عندنا شهداء جدد كل يوم والتانى
> والمجلس العسكرى لازم يسبها مدام مش عارف يحميها ومش عارف يجيب حقوق حد


اهلا ندى 
انا معاكى جدا فى الرأى دا وموافقة عليه
وشايفه انه الأصلح فعلا
بس يا ترى هل سيحاكم مبارك طول ما العسكر ماسكين السلطة ؟
اشك ان دا ممكن يحصل ويتحقق فى يوم

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

تسليم السلطه 
ويغورو من وشنا
في ستين داهيه

----------


## عصام كابو

هو يعني ما ينفعشي ان كل القرارات دي تُتّخذ في وقت واحد مع تطهير كامل للشرطة من قيادتها الفاسدة و اعادة هيكلنها و كتابة دستور جديد و ايضاً انتخاب رئيس جديد

متهيألي يعني و الله اعلم ان مصر حصلت فيها ثورة.. و اقل شئ هو اتخاذ قرارات سريعة و حاسمة و لا يعني لازم نكتب طلبات الشعب (البديهية) اللي قام بثورة على ورقة دمغة و نبعتها بالبوسطة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

شكرا يا ندى على الموضوع و عذراً على انفعالي في الكلام لان انا بصراحة مخنووووووووووووووووق من اللي بيحصل بقاله سنة.. او قصدي اللي مابيحصلش بقاله سنة

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

محاكمة رموز النظام السابق في محاكمات ثورية

مع انى مش مع الراى اللى بيقول ان دى مؤامرة من الجيش 
وكلى إيمان من اول قتيل وقع من بعد الثورة من مارس الماضى حتى الان
ان كل ده 
بسبب مؤامرة من اليهود والصهاينة والامريكان وبالتأكيد هيكون ايدهم هنا ماتبقى فى سجن طره
اما علشان تقنعنى بان المصريين اللى اسم مش على مسمى اللى هما الفلول 
مهما ذكائهم وصل لفين لايمكن للتخطيط ده والتنفيذ بالحرفية دى 
لا لسه موصلنش للدهاء والخبث ده
احمد عز انا متأكد انه مصري عميل اسرائيلى على درجة عليا كمان ومش هيهمد الإ لما تحصل
فوضى عارمة بالبلد من جديد وهجوم على الاقسام مديريات الشرطة والداخلية ومن ثم هيكون بره مصر
بعد ساعات قليلة وربنا يخلف ظنى

----------


## nova_n

اهلا يا ندى

لو استقالت ألف حكومة وغيرنا ألف وزير داخلية
للأسف الهدف لتخريب امن وسلامة مصر عندهم أكبر
بس مين اللى عندهم اسبحت باشك فى الناس كلها بلا أستثناء
تعبت خلاص من التخمين هما مين ؟؟؟؟؟
وكل فريق اشعر انه فعلا ينفع يكون هو الطرف الثالث
أعمل ايه مش عارفة
لكن الجيش هيسلمها لمين يا ندى ؟؟؟
ومش مشكلة مصر فيها خبرات كتير
المهم احنا هنتفق ونتوافق على مين !!!!!!!!!!!!!
وكل الحلول المقترحة ألتفاف على أرادة الشعب المصرى
وغير دستورية ولا قانونية وحاجات كتير 
جوايا ملايين الأسئلة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

شكرا

----------


## ندى الايام

> اهلا ندى 
> انا معاكى جدا فى الرأى دا وموافقة عليه
> وشايفه انه الأصلح فعلا
> بس يا ترى هل سيحاكم مبارك طول ما العسكر ماسكين السلطة ؟
> اشك ان دا ممكن يحصل ويتحقق فى يوم


يتحاكم مين يا ندى دول مدلعينه اخر دلع طياره رايحه تجيبه وطيارة ترجعه
 ومستشفى فايف ستار بيهدى اعصابة فيها والنبى ده فى هنا
والعادلى رايح جاى العساكر تضرب له تعظيم سلام بصراحه العسكر عاملين معاه احلى واجب
 ويولع بقى بقيه الشعب المهم الرايس يدلع
انا يا ندى عاوزاهم يمشوا علشان يجى اللى يحاكم محاكمة عادله ويجيب حق الناس المظلومه 
حرام الشباب اللى بتموت كل يوم دى
ننتخب رئيس يحاكم رؤس الفساد وتبدا البلد واحده واحده فى حاله استقرار طبعا مش هيبقى فى يوم وليلة لكن هيحصل بأذن الله بس نبدأ بخطوة

----------


## the_chemist

رأي والذى أُطالب به هو

إعدام جمال وعلاء أولاد السافل محمد حسني مبارك أمامه هو وزوجته التى تعمل لتخريب مصر

هذا هو الرأى عندى

----------


## ندى الايام

> رأي والذى أُطالب به هو
> 
> 
> إعدام جمال وعلاء أولاد السافل محمد حسني مبارك أمامه هو وزوجته التى تعمل لتخريب مصر 
> 
> هذا هو الرأى عندى


ده رأى ناس كتير
اصلى سمعنا انى القانون مينفعش يعدم حسنى مبارك علشان مافيش حكم اعدام بعد الثامنين
ففى ناس بتقول نعدم جمال وعلاء وهو يموت بالحصره عليهم ما احنا لازم نلاقيله موته

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> ده رأى ناس كتير
> اصلى سمعنا انى القانون مينفعش يعدم حسنى مبارك علشان مافيش حكم اعدام بعد الثامنين
> ففى ناس بتقول نعدم جمال وعلاء وهو يموت بالحصره عليهم ما احنا لازم نلاقيله موته


هو اى حاجه فى اى بطيخ ؟  :: 
يابنتى انا عندى حل احسن من محاكمت ماهو كده كده هيموت موته ربنا وعمره خلاص كبر وايماه فى الدني معدوده منبيعه ونستفاد منه وخلاص نحطه فى ميدان التحرير ونعمل عليه مزاد والى يدفع اكتر يشيله يموت منه بقى ميموتش احنا مالناش دعوه اجنا بعناه صاحى وبيلعب قدام الناس منها ناخد فلوسه نسد بيها ديون مصر ومنها نبقى نرجع فلوسنا على رواقه الى بره كمان  ::  ايه رايك بقى بزمتك مش احسن من موته ؟

----------


## the_chemist

> ده رأى ناس كتير





> اصلى سمعنا انى القانون مينفعش يعدم حسنى مبارك علشان مافيش حكم اعدام بعد الثامنين
> ففى ناس بتقول نعدم جمال وعلاء وهو يموت بالحصره عليهم ما احنا لازم نلاقيله موته






 
أختى الفاضلة ندى الأيام 
سعدت جداً عندما رأيتك تعودين للمشاركة في مونتى 
رأى هذا ليس معناه أننى أبحث له عن موتة ولكنى أريده أن يُحس بإحساس الأب الذي قتل يوماً إبنه فلذة كبده "هذا لو كان مازال يُحس كما الناس جميعاً" 
وأريد أن نرى جميعاً نظرة فراق الأحباب في عينى أزبلة إمرأة في العالم المدعوة سوزان ثابت وهى ترى أحبابها يوارون الثري أمام عينيها بعد قتلهم كما قتلوا الشباب في هذا البلد من أجل نزواتهم الدنيئة 
هذا معنى كلامى 

لك منى كل تحيات الإحترام

----------


## ندى الايام

> أختى الفاضلة ندى الأيام 
> سعدت جداً عندما رأيتك تعودين للمشاركة في مونتى 
> رأى هذا ليس معناه أننى أبحث له عن موتة ولكنى أريده أن يُحس بإحساس الأب الذي قتل يوماً إبنه فلذة كبده "هذا لو كان مازال يُحس كما الناس جميعاً" 
> وأريد أن نرى جميعاً نظرة فراق الأحباب في عينى أزبلة إمرأة في العالم المدعوة سوزان ثابت وهى ترى أحبابها يوارون الثري أمام عينيها بعد قتلهم كما قتلوا الشباب في هذا البلد من أجل نزواتهم الدنيئة 
> هذا معنى كلامى  
> 
> لك منى كل تحيات الإحترام


يا فندم انا فاهمة معنى كلامك من المشاركة الاولى
وفعلا نفسى والله اعدام علاء وجمال ونفسى اشوفىه متحصر عليهم
زى اهالى الشهداء بس مش لازم علشان يحس يتحط فى نفس الموقف المفروض انه مجرب حرقه الضنا فى وفاة حفيدة وهو طفل صغير
فما بالك لو كان كبر وربى وعلم ومات منه وهو شاب هو البعيد اصلا معندوش احساس .
وبعدين ما الشعب المصرى كله حزين على الشهداء والضحايا مع انى منعرفش حد فيهم الاحساس بمشاعر الناس نعمه من عند ربنا بس تقريبا هو من كتر جبروته فقدها . انا مستنيه حكم ربنا فيه وعزائى الوحيد واللى مخلينى عندى امل انى لكم ظالم نهايا وربنا مش بيسيب حق عبيده ابدااااااااا
تقبل تحياتى

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> هو اى حاجه فى اى بطيخ ؟ 
> يابنتى انا عندى حل احسن من محاكمت ماهو كده كده هيموت موته ربنا وعمره خلاص كبر وايماه فى الدني معدوده منبيعه ونستفاد منه وخلاص نحطه فى ميدان التحرير ونعمل عليه مزاد والى يدفع اكتر يشيله يموت منه بقى ميموتش احنا مالناش دعوه اجنا بعناه صاحى وبيلعب قدام الناس منها ناخد فلوسه نسد بيها ديون مصر ومنها نبقى نرجع فلوسنا على رواقه الى بره كمان  ايه رايك بقى بزمتك مش احسن من موته ؟


حل عملى عملى يا زيزو  :M (11): 
لاء والزباين اللى عاوزة تشيل كتير  ::

----------


## ندى الايام

> هو اى حاجه فى اى بطيخ ؟ 
> يابنتى انا عندى حل احسن من محاكمت ماهو كده كده هيموت موته ربنا وعمره خلاص كبر وايماه فى الدني معدوده منبيعه ونستفاد منه وخلاص نحطه فى ميدان التحرير ونعمل عليه مزاد والى يدفع اكتر يشيله يموت منه بقى ميموتش احنا مالناش دعوه اجنا بعناه صاحى وبيلعب قدام الناس منها ناخد فلوسه نسد بيها ديون مصر ومنها نبقى نرجع فلوسنا على رواقه الى بره كمان  ايه رايك بقى بزمتك مش احسن من موته ؟


بطيخ مين انت طالعلى فى كل المواضيع
ما تسبنى افش غلى واقول اللى فى نفسى متغاظة منه يا ناس
منا عارفه هيموت من عند ربنا وكدا كدا هيتعذب ربنا مش بيضيع حق مظلوم
بس نفسى اشوفة
متعذب شوية قصاد عينى زى ما عذب الناس معاه كتير علينا ده

----------


## أحمد ناصر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
العصيان المدنى
شكل من أشكال المقاومة السلمية التى تتخذ من ال لا عنف وسيلة للضغط على الحكام أو الحكومات أو المؤسسات من أجل التغيير
هناك دعوة للعصيان المدنى غدا السبت من أجل الضغط على المجلس العسكرى لتسليم السلطة من خلال جدول زمنى معلن فى أقرب وقت ممكن
وهناك دعوات أخرى ترفض هذا العصيان وصلت إلى حد إصدار فتاوى دينية بتحريمه وإنتقادات من قوى سياسية تصل إلى حد تجريمه
هنا سيطرح السؤال نفسه
ما هو موقفك عموما تجاه أسلوب العصيان المدنى كمبدأ ؟
وما هو موقفك تجاه عصيان 11 فبراير؟
وهل ستشارك به؟


نتيجة الإستطلاع



> لا أوافق على العصيان المدنى كمبدأ ولن أشارك فى عصيان 11 فبراير
>     4 36.36%
> 
>     أوافق على العيان المدنى كمبدأ ولا أوافق على عصيان 11 فبراير ولن أشارك فيه
>     4 36.36%
> 
>     أوافق على العصيان المدنى كمبدأ ولا أنكر الدعوة إليه فى 11 فبراير وإن كنت لن أشارك
>     1 9.09%
> 
> ...

----------


## the_chemist

يا عم أحمد

اعصيان المدنى يحصل لما نبقي نلاقي ناكل الأول ونأكل عيالنا

لكن الطريقة التافهة دى إن شاء الله هنشحت في غضون أسبوعين بكتيره

دا شُغل منظرة من ناس مرتاحة والشعب هو الضحية ومصر هي القتيلة

بنوقع بلدنا ونرميها في المهالك

والرابح هو إسرائيل وأمريكا والصين

جتنا نيلة وإحنا شعب خايب

لوبيدى الأمر لضربت كل داعي لذلك 1000 من العُصيان لأنه بيدعو للعِصيان

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أهلا يا أبو أمنية
حمدالله على سلامتك
طولت الغيبة ليه ؟
 :: 
أشكرك على المشاركة برأيك
وأرحو أن تقوم بإختيار أحد الإختيارات الموجودة فى الإستطلاع

----------


## الغريب41عام

_ اوافق على العيان المدنى كمبدأ ولا أوافق على عصيان 11 فبراير ولن أشارك فيه
ببساطه لا اوفق على طلبات العصيان
انا مع المرحله الزمنيه
دستور ثم رئيس فو يونيه
والمفرض نترك لعب الصغار ونهتم بمستقبل البلد
ضيعنا عام كامل ولم نتخذ خطوة واحدة
فى مشروع التعليم
مشروع الصحه
مشروع الاكتفاء الذاتى
سنه  ويذيد نتكلم فقط فى العنوان مدنيه عسكريه اسلاميه 
خلص وقت الكلام من زمان نريد ان نرى افعال
والله الموفق
_

----------


## ابن البلد

انا الحقيقة مش موافق على العصيان المدني كمبدأ 
ولا هشارك في 11 فبراير
كده كده ده السبت واجازة 

بس قبل ما نسأل هشارك ولا لأ
انا عايز أعرف 
ده هيضغط على الحكومة أزاي؟
أننا نعمل عصيان مدني أيه الضرر اللي هيقع على الحاكم ؟ مثلا 

أعتقد الضرر كله واقع على البلد
وأحنا الشعب أحنا البلد

----------


## اليمامة

تم التصويت أحمد
لا اوافق على العصيان المدنى كمبدأ ولن اشارك فيه - لو تم - فى الغد

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

الصراحه 
مشوش 
مش قادر (لاول مره ) انحاز الي راي معين 

بلغه البرلمان  : امتنع عن التصويت

----------


## سراقة

[COLOR="rgb(0, 0, 0)"]هو ايه الفرق بين عصيان مدنى بتعمله الحكومه والعصيان المدنى ال بيعمله الشباب 
الحكومه عامله عصيان مدنى مقصود وممنهج من سنه 84 الى الان 
الجماعات والمعاهد والمدارس بتخرج من التاريخ ده وبترمى فى الشارع 
يعنى بالتمام والكمال 28 عاما عصيان مدنى بتفتعله الحكومه مع ابناء الشعب 
يعنى النسبه على الاقل تلاتين فى الميه من الشعب مرمى فى الشارع عن قصد برده 
لاحد عارف يشتغل اصلا ولا الشباب عارفه تتجوز ولا البنات عارفه تلاقى عريس مناسب ال بيجيلها بيشيل الليله ومش مهم بقى يختلفوا ولا يروحوا فى مصيبه او تنتهى بالطلاق 
المجتمع كده كده متدمر تدمير كامل وشامل 
هتقولولى بناء .. بناء ازاى واحنا عملنا مجلس شعب متحول لوزارة داخليه للنظام والبلد مفهاش حكومه اصلا 
فمابالك لو هناك حكومه ماذا فاعل مجلس الشعب بها اذا الى الان بيقدس تقديس الوزراء وبيتقابلوا بالتصفيق الحاد والمفترض انهم جايين للمجلس للمسائله وليس للتصفيق ومش عارف بيصفقوا ليهم على ايه 
على اهدار الارواح وقتل الاطفال بالخرطوش ولا بيصفقوا ليهم على خراب البلد واقتصادها الممنهج 
يبقى منين هيجى الاصلاح اصلا ونفس النظام قائم 
اذا كان مجلس الشعب ال بيتغنى بانه منتخب من الشعب لغايه الان بيدخل من الباب الورانى ومش عارف يدخل من الباب الرئيسى للمجلس 
امال اراده شعبيه ايه ال فلقونا بيها 
ومخبرين الانترنت ال شغالين باليوميه عندهم ملوا الدنيا بالرفض للعصيان المدنى 
حد يقولى بقى ايه الفرق بين العصيان المدنى ال بتفتعله الحكومه مع الشعب من تلاتين سنه او اقل وبين الفرق بين العصيان المدنى ال بيطالب بيه الشباب 
ولا هو غفور رحيم للعصابه وشديد العقاب للشباب 
دول مش عاوزين عصيان مدنى دول عاوزين سلاح 
ولو وقع منهم تلاته بس هتلاقى الباقى خلع على موطنه الاصلى امريكا او اسرائيل لان مفيش قضيه عشان يبقى من اجلها 
معاهم فلوس مسروقه تفتح ليهم دول بره فأيه ال يخليه اصلا يقاوم ولا يحارب عشان بقاءه او عدم بقاءه 
العصيان المدنى يليه السلاح ولو نجح العصيان المدنى هتلاقى الكل يصفق للشباب ويتحول بقدره قادر للمناضل ويتقلب على عقبيه 
بس خلاص[/COLOR]

----------


## فراشة

*قمت بالتصويت

أوافق على العصيان المدني كمبدأ ربما يفيد في بعض الحالات

لكن في حالتنا نتائجه ستكون عكسية

نشتغل بضمير الأول ونفكر بتعقل ونشوف البلد رايحة فين 



*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

العصيان المدنى مجدى وله معنى لو كنا مستعمرين مثلا ونواجه محتل أجنبى ولكننا نعانى من مشاكل سياسية داخلية وإختلاف فى الرؤى حول شكل المرحلة (الانقامية) أقصد (الإنتقالية )..
كما أننا نعانى من مشاكل اقصادية طاحنة ستتفاقم بكل تأكيد بالدعوة لعصيان مدنى وفى الواقع نحن فى عصيان مدنى بشكل أو بآخر (ماذا تسمى الاضرابات والمطالب الفئوية التى لا نهاية لها وقطع الطرق وتوقف المصانع وتسريح العمال وتخفيض أجورهم ؟؟؟) 
أرفض العصيان المدنى فى حالتنا وفى مثل ظروفنا  ولكنى لا أرفضه كمبدأ يتيح وسيلة ضغط سلمية على محتل أو مستعمر أو حاكم طاغى وليس حاكم نختلف معه فقط فى الرؤية السياسية لتنظيم بضع شهور من المرحلة الانتقالية ...رفقا بمصر 
شكرا أحمد

----------


## zizoYAzizo

تم التصويت
لا اوافق على العصيان المدنى كمبدأ ولن اشارك فيه

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> _ اوافق على العيان المدنى كمبدأ ولا أوافق على عصيان 11 فبراير ولن أشارك فيه
> ببساطه لا اوفق على طلبات العصيان
> انا مع المرحله الزمنيه
> دستور ثم رئيس فو يونيه
> والمفرض نترك لعب الصغار ونهتم بمستقبل البلد
> ضيعنا عام كامل ولم نتخذ خطوة واحدة
> فى مشروع التعليم
> مشروع الصحه
> مشروع الاكتفاء الذاتى
> ...


أهلا أخى الغريب
أشكرك كثيرا على رأيك وتصويتك

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> انا الحقيقة مش موافق على العصيان المدني كمبدأ 
> ولا هشارك في 11 فبراير
> كده كده ده السبت واجازة 
> 
> بس قبل ما نسأل هشارك ولا لأ
> انا عايز أعرف 
> ده هيضغط على الحكومة أزاي؟
> أننا نعمل عصيان مدني أيه الضرر اللي هيقع على الحاكم ؟ مثلا 
> 
> ...


أهلا يا أبوحميد
شكرا لك على رأيك وقيامك بالتصويت
العصيان المدنى عامل ضغط كبير وهائل على الحكام
فهو فى أقصى صوره يصيب الجولة بالشلل
وعندما يكون جماعيا فإنه يظهر الإجماع الشعبى على رفض الحكام
فى نفس الوقت الذى يجعل الحكام فى حالة عجز حقيقى عن مقاوته وقمعه
لذلك فالعصيان المدنى من أقوى أوراق الضغط التى يمكن أن تقوم بها الشعوب

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> تم التصويت أحمد
> لا اوافق على العصيان المدنى كمبدأ ولن اشارك فيه - لو تم - فى الغد


أهلا بك يا ندى
شكرا لك على رأيك وعلى تصويتك

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الصراحه 
> مشوش 
> مش قادر (لاول مره ) انحاز الي راي معين 
> 
> بلغه البرلمان  : امتنع عن التصويت


 الإمتناع عن التصويت حق لكل مواطن
لذلك فأنا أستغرب كثيرا من الحديث أحيانا عن توقيع غرامة على الذين لايدلون بأصواتهم فى أى إنتخابات
أشكرك يا محمد على رأيك وصراحتك

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> [COLOR="rgb(0, 0, 0)"]هو ايه الفرق بين عصيان مدنى بتعمله الحكومه والعصيان المدنى ال بيعمله الشباب 
> الحكومه عامله عصيان مدنى مقصود وممنهج من سنه 84 الى الان 
> الجماعات والمعاهد والمدارس بتخرج من التاريخ ده وبترمى فى الشارع 
> يعنى بالتمام والكمال 28 عاما عصيان مدنى بتفتعله الحكومه مع ابناء الشعب 
> يعنى النسبه على الاقل تلاتين فى الميه من الشعب مرمى فى الشارع عن قصد برده 
> لاحد عارف يشتغل اصلا ولا الشباب عارفه تتجوز ولا البنات عارفه تلاقى عريس مناسب ال بيجيلها بيشيل الليله ومش مهم بقى يختلفوا ولا يروحوا فى مصيبه او تنتهى بالطلاق 
> المجتمع كده كده متدمر تدمير كامل وشامل 
> هتقولولى بناء .. بناء ازاى واحنا عملنا مجلس شعب متحول لوزارة داخليه للنظام والبلد مفهاش حكومه اصلا 
> فمابالك لو هناك حكومه ماذا فاعل مجلس الشعب بها اذا الى الان بيقدس تقديس الوزراء وبيتقابلوا بالتصفيق الحاد والمفترض انهم جايين للمجلس للمسائله وليس للتصفيق ومش عارف بيصفقوا ليهم على ايه 
> ...


 شكرا لك يا سراقة على مشاركتك ورأيك
أتفق معك فى نقاط وأختلف فى نقاط أخرى
أهمها أن عظمة الثورة فى سلميتها
كما أن الخصومة مع مجلس الشعب الآن من أكبر الأخطاء التى يمكن أن يقع فيها المطالبون بذلك
تحياتى لك وشكرا على رأيك وعلى مشاركتك

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *قمت بالتصويت
> 
> أوافق على العصيان المدني كمبدأ ربما يفيد في بعض الحالات
> 
> لكن في حالتنا نتائجه ستكون عكسية
> 
> نشتغل بضمير الأول ونفكر بتعقل ونشوف البلد رايحة فين 
> 
> 
> ...


أهلا بك يا فراشة
كل الشكر لك على مشاركتك ورأيك

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> العصيان المدنى مجدى وله معنى لو كنا مستعمرين مثلا ونواجه محتل أجنبى ولكننا نعانى من مشاكل سياسية داخلية وإختلاف فى الرؤى حول شكل المرحلة (الانقامية) أقصد (الإنتقالية )..
> كما أننا نعانى من مشاكل اقصادية طاحنة ستتفاقم بكل تأكيد بالدعوة لعصيان مدنى وفى الواقع نحن فى عصيان مدنى بشكل أو بآخر (ماذا تسمى الاضرابات والمطالب الفئوية التى لا نهاية لها وقطع الطرق وتوقف المصانع وتسريح العمال وتخفيض أجورهم ؟؟؟) 
> أرفض العصيان المدنى فى حالتنا وفى مثل ظروفنا  ولكنى لا أرفضه كمبدأ يتيح وسيلة ضغط سلمية على محتل أو مستعمر أو حاكم طاغى وليس حاكم نختلف معه فقط فى الرؤية السياسية لتنظيم بضع شهور من المرحلة الانتقالية ...رفقا بمصر 
> شكرا أحمد


أشكرك كثيرا يا جيهان على رأيك وعلى مشاركتك
ربما أختلف معك فى نقطة واحدة
أن الكفاح المسلح فى وقت الإحتلال أولى
بينما العصيان المدنى السلمى فى حالة عدم وجود إحتلال أولى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> تم التصويت
> لا اوافق على العصيان المدنى كمبدأ ولن اشارك فيه


أهلا بك يا زيزو
شكرا لك على رأيك وعلى مشاركتك
وقد إتفق مع رأيك أبو أمنية وابن البلد واليمامة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

عن نفسى
قمت بإختيار
أوافق على العصيان المدنى كمبدأ ولا أنكر الدعوة إليه فى 11 فبراير وإن كنت لن أشارك
فإن كنت أرى أنه ليست طريقة الضغط التى أود أن أمارسها
إلا أننى لا أستطيع أن أنكرها على غيرى
وبالأخص لأنها طريقة سلمية ومشروعة
وقد إستخدمها الشعب المصرى من قبل فى ثورة 1919
كما إستخدمها الزعيم الهندى غاندى
صحيح أننى أراها طريقة سلبية
لكننى أحترم هذه الطريقة
وأتمنى أن نصل جميعا فى مصرنا الحبيبة إلى الوقت الذى نختلف فيه فى الرؤى دون أن نفقد إحترامنا لوجهات النظر المخالفة ما لم تكن غير مشروعة
شكرا لكل من قام بالتصويت فى الموضوع حتى الآن
وشكرا لكل من سيقوم بالمشاركة فيه بعد ذلك

----------


## مصراويةجدا

_اوافق على العصيان المدنى كمبدأ.. ولا أوافق على عصيان 11 فبراير ولن أشارك فيه

_احنا بوصلتنا  متوجهة غلط ..المجلس العسكري مش هيجيب حق اللي مات ..المفروض نطالب ان  القوى السياسية تشكل حكومة..كل حزب من الاحزاب اللي اختارناها ليه برنامج  ورؤية اقتصادية لما نيجي نعمل اضراب عام وهم يوافقوا على كده ده معناه حاجة  واحدة
 ان الناس دي بتقول كلام وخلاص ومعندهاش آلية فعلية لتحقيق  برنامجها إزاي هتحقق برنامجك ومفيش انتاج والناس مضربة عن العمل ..هتدفع من  جيبك مثلا
 الناس البسيطة في الشارع مش لاقية غاز والأسعار بتزيد  ..هييجي مثلا واحد صاحب مستودع غاز حرامي اصلا يقول انا مشارك في الاضراب  ومش بايع عشان يبيعها سوق سودة بــ50 جنيه ..واحنا بنقوله اتفضل فرصتك اهيه  اسرقنا براحتك ..وقس على ذلك بقى كل انواع السلع الأساسية الأخرى
 إحنا بندفع البلد بمنتهى الحرفية لثورة جياع
 الحل في رأيي ..الناس اللي انتخبانهم دول نحملهم مسؤولية البلد بجد البلد كلها مش البلد اللي اختزلناها في شباب الثورة !
 تشكيل حكومة ائتلافية من كل الاحزاب اللي نجحت بالبرلمان

من الآخر ..انا منزلتش الإنتخابات عشان في الآخر اعمل عصيان مدني 
*
ده كلام دكتور متولي عبد العزيز دكتور في كليتنا ..وابو مصطفى متولي احد الشباب اللي ماتوا في مذبحة استاد بورسعيد
الراجل بيتكلم بعد يوم من وفاة ابنه ..ياريت تسمعوه*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> _اوافق على العصيان المدنى كمبدأ.. ولا أوافق على عصيان 11 فبراير ولن أشارك فيه
> 
> _احنا بوصلتنا  متوجهة غلط ..المجلس العسكري مش هيجيب حق اللي مات ..المفروض نطالب ان  القوى السياسية تشكل حكومة..كل حزب من الاحزاب اللي اختارناها ليه برنامج  ورؤية اقتصادية لما نيجي نعمل اضراب عام وهم يوافقوا على كده ده معناه حاجة  واحدة
>  ان الناس دي بتقول كلام وخلاص ومعندهاش آلية فعلية لتحقيق  برنامجها إزاي هتحقق برنامجك ومفيش انتاج والناس مضربة عن العمل ..هتدفع من  جيبك مثلا
>  الناس البسيطة في الشارع مش لاقية غاز والأسعار بتزيد  ..هييجي مثلا واحد صاحب مستودع غاز حرامي اصلا يقول انا مشارك في الاضراب  ومش بايع عشان يبيعها سوق سودة بــ50 جنيه ..واحنا بنقوله اتفضل فرصتك اهيه  اسرقنا براحتك ..وقس على ذلك بقى كل انواع السلع الأساسية الأخرى
>  إحنا بندفع البلد بمنتهى الحرفية لثورة جياع
>  الحل في رأيي ..الناس اللي انتخبانهم دول نحملهم مسؤولية البلد بجد البلد كلها مش البلد اللي اختزلناها في شباب الثورة !
>  تشكيل حكومة ائتلافية من كل الاحزاب اللي نجحت بالبرلمان
> 
> ...


شكرا لك يا سارة على رأيك وعلى مشاركتك
إستمعت إلى كلمات الدكتور والد الشهيد
وقد أثرت كثيرا بى
وأختلف معه فى كلمته الختامية بأن نتجمع يوم واحد سبعة لنموت أو لنموت المجلس فى حالة عدم تخليه عن السلطة
مازلت أقول بأن العنف لا يجب أن يعرف أبدا طريقه إلى الثورة وإلا فالعواقب قد تكون وخيمة على مصر
المقاومة السلمية فقط هى طوق النجاة لهذه الثورة ومطالبها المشروعة
كل الشكر لك يا سارة

----------


## اليمامة

توضيح بسيط أحمد ..
الحقيقة أرفض العصيان المدنى كمبدأ لأن لا نتيجة له فى مواجهة ظلم حاكم ..نتيجته سلبية ..هذا من وجهةنظرى ..لن يأتى بالخير اساسا ..وفى كل الاحوال من سيدفع الثمن هم الناس والحاكم لن يخسر شىء ..
فى حالة المحتل مثلا ..هل من المفروض ان يعمل الناس اساسا فى وظائفهم وبلادهم محتلة ؟ لا يمكن طبعا ؟
انهم لن يناموا ..لن يغمض لهم جفن حتى لو ماتوا كلهم ..فوضع الإحتلال غير مقبول اطلاقا السكوت عليه لدرجة العمل والانتظام فيه ..انا لا أتصور هذا ..
وكما قلت فى حالة غير المحتل ..لا يفيد العصيان ..لأن الضرر سيعود على البلاد ..البلاد التى هى ملك للشعب ..لا للحاكم ..وخاصة اذا كان الحاكم لا يأبه اساسا وغير منتمى 

وأسهل شىء "تغور البلد وناسها طالما أنا فى السليم ومعى ما يكفى ويزيد " 

شكرا لك

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> توضيح بسيط أحمد ..
> الحقيقة أرفض العصيان المدنى كمبدأ لأن لا نتيجة له فى مواجهة ظلم حاكم ..نتيجته سلبية ..هذا من وجهةنظرى ..لن يأتى بالخير اساسا ..وفى كل الاحوال من سيدفع الثمن هم الناس والحاكم لن يخسر شىء ..
> فى حالة المحتل مثلا ..هل من المفروض ان يعمل الناس اساسا فى وظائفهم وبلادهم محتلة ؟ لا يمكن طبعا ؟
> انهم لن يناموا ..لن يغمض لهم جفن حتى لو ماتوا كلهم ..فوضع الإحتلال غير مقبول اطلاقا السكوت عليه لدرجة العمل والانتظام فيه ..انا لا أتصور هذا ..
> وكما قلت فى حالة غير المحتل ..لا يفيد العصيان ..لأن الضرر سيعود على البلاد ..البلاد التى هى ملك للشعب ..لا للحاكم ..وخاصة اذا كان الحاكم لا يأبه اساسا وغير منتمى 
> 
> وأسهل شىء "تغور البلد وناسها طالما أنا فى السليم ومعى ما يكفى ويزيد " 
> 
> شكرا لك


أهلا بك يا ندى
شكرا جزيلا على توضيحك 
ومرحبا بك فى كل وقت
 :f:

----------


## ابن البلد

> أهلا يا أبوحميد
> شكرا لك على رأيك وقيامك بالتصويت
> العصيان المدنى عامل ضغط كبير وهائل على الحكام
> فهو فى أقصى صوره يصيب الجولة بالشلل
> وعندما يكون جماعيا فإنه يظهر الإجماع الشعبى على رفض الحكام
> فى نفس الوقت الذى يجعل الحكام فى حالة عجز حقيقى عن مقاوته وقمعه
> لذلك فالعصيان المدنى من أقوى أوراق الضغط التى يمكن أن تقوم بها الشعوب


يعني الحكام هيصحي الصبح 
مش هيلاقي مرتبه مثلا 
او مش هيلاقي يفطر ؟
 :: 
مفهمتش فين ورقة الضغط أو الطريقة أو السبب اللي هيخليه عاجز
البلد أجازة نعتبرها 
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> يعني الحكام هيصحي الصبح 
> مش هيلاقي مرتبه مثلا 
> او مش هيلاقي يفطر ؟
> 
> مفهمتش فين ورقة الضغط أو الطريقة أو السبب اللي هيخليه عاجز
> البلد أجازة نعتبرها


مش عارف أشرح لك إزاى يا أحمد
تخيل كده إنك كل يوم تفتح المنتدى
تلاقى الأعضاء كلهم متواجدين الآن فى الصفحة الرئيسية
ومع ذلك ما فيش ولا واحد بيشارك
ولا حتى بيفتح أى موضوع ليقرأه
ده إسمه إضراب

لكن لو فتحت المنتدى ومالقيتش أى عضو ولا أى زائر موجود
وظل المنتدى هكذا لأيام طويلة 
ولقيت نفسك متأكد إن مافيش حد ح يدخل المنتدى بعد كده أبدا
ده بقى إسمه عصيان مدنى
 :: 
لسه برضه شايف إنه مش ورقة ضغط قوية؟

----------


## ابن البلد

> مش عارف أشرح لك إزاى يا أحمد
> تخيل كده إنك كل يوم تفتح المنتدى
> تلاقى الأعضاء كلهم متواجدين الآن فى الصفحة الرئيسية
> ومع ذلك ما فيش ولا واحد بيشارك
> ولا حتى بيفتح أى موضوع ليقرأه
> ده إسمه إضراب
> 
> لكن لو فتحت المنتدى ومالقيتش أى عضو ولا أى زائر موجود
> وظل المنتدى هكذا لأيام طويلة 
> ...


والله يا أبو حميد مش عارف أقولك أيه 
بس صدقني مش فاهم فين الضغط لسه
 ::(:   ::stpd:: 
المنتدى لو مفيش حد بيدخله خالص وده الحال هحذفه وخلاص لانه مفتوح للناس 

لكن البلد هتتحذف أزاي 
 ::stpd:: 

أنا شكلي غبي  ::(:  في الموضوع ده
 ::stpd::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> والله يا أبو حميد مش عارف أقولك أيه 
> بس صدقني مش فاهم فين الضغط لسه
>  
> المنتدى لو مفيش حد بيدخله خالص وده الحال هحذفه وخلاص لانه مفتوح للناس 
> 
> لكن البلد هتتحذف أزاي 
> 
> 
> أنا شكلي غبي  في الموضوع ده


 لا أبدا يا أبوحميد
إنت قمة فى الذكاء
هو كل الحكاية إن الناس لو عملت عصيان مدنى فده معناه إنها مش عايزة الحاكم ده
الحاكم لازم يحكم الناس وتكون بتدين له بالطاعة وإلا لا يصلح  أن يكون حاكم
طيب ح يحكم إزاى بلد بالكامل بترفضه وبتعصاه
يا إما يهرب من البلد زى بن على وده أفضل إحتمال
يا إما يضرب شعبه بالقنابل والصواريخ والدبابات زى بشار الأسد وده أسوأ إحتمال
بس برضه فى الآخر ح يجيبوه من شعره ويعملوا فيه زى ما الليبيين عملوا فى القذافى
والعصيان المدنى بيكون آخر مسمار فى نعش الشرعية لأى حاكم
علشان كده هو ورقة ضغط كبيرة جدا جدا

----------


## الغريب41عام

مبحبش اوقع بين اتنين
بس واضحه اوى التشبيه  والتلميح  وضرب المثل بالمنتدى
ايه يا استاذ احمد ناصر انت عينك عالادارة ولا ايييييه
ههههههههههههههههه
احب اقولك لا عصيان نافع ولا اضراب شافع
الادارة خط احمر
..................
هذا الرد دعابه  اتمنى ان تكون مقبوله

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> مبحبش اوقع بين اتنين
> بس واضحه اوى التشبيه  والتلميح  وضرب المثل بالمنتدى
> ايه يا استاذ احمد ناصر انت عينك عالادارة ولا ايييييه
> ههههههههههههههههه
> احب اقولك لا عصيان نافع ولا اضراب شافع
> الادارة خط احمر
> ..................
> هذا الرد دعابه  اتمنى ان تكون مقبوله


الله يحظك يا أبو حنفى
ضحكت من قلبى
 :: 
الحقيقة إن عينى مش ع الإدارة
لإنى بالفعل أحد أفراد الإدارة
 :: 
وإليكم بيان رقم 1 من المجلس الأعلى لإدارة المنتدى
طاقم إدارة المنتدى فى حالة إنعقاد دائم
 :: 
بيان رقم 2 من المجلس الأعلى لإدارة المنتدى
تحية لأبناء المنتدى العظيم
سنظل دائما ندافع عن سرية حساباتكم وإيميلاتكم
ونحيي الأعضاء الضحايا الذين تعرضوا لهجمات من الهاكرز 
 :36 17 4: 
أخدنا شرعيتنا من إشتراك الأعضاء  فى التصويت
وأى مخالفات فى المنتدى سببها الطرف الثالث وأيدى خفية
وسنضرب بيد من حديد أى هاكرز عايزين يخلوا المنتدى فوضى أو يشعلوا حرائق فى القاعات
ونهيب بالأعضاء الشرفاء القيام بواجباتهم والتصدى لأى محاولات لتخريب المنتدى
*والإدارة خط أحمر*

 ::

----------


## الغريب41عام

هههههههههههههه
نسيت اهم حاجه

كلمه الختام

والله الموفق
............
ي*ااة يا استاذ احمد فكرتنى باايام الابتسامه
كان الواحد بيهرب من مشاغله الى النت
الان
بهرب من النت الى مشاغلى لقيتها ارحم واخف
الحمد لله على كل شىء*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> هههههههههههههه
> نسيت اهم حاجه
> 
> كلمه الختام
> 
> والله الموفق
> ............
> ي*ااة يا استاذ احمد فكرتنى باايام الابتسامه
> كان الواحد بيهرب من مشاغله الى النت
> ...


 ولا يهمك يا أستاذنا
طيب عندك قاعة فك التكشيرة
أدخل عليها لما تحب تضحك شوية
وإن شاء الله ربنا يقرب البعيد وينصر مصر إن شاء الله
تحياتى لك دائما
 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

لابد أن نفكر من الآن فى الشخص المناسب لرئاسة الجمهورية ..
الحقيقة أن هذا الموضوع يشغلنى كثيرا 
ولا أنكر أننى مترددة وربما لم أجد من أتوافق عليه حتى الآن 
اللهم إلا واحدا فقط أتتبع خطاه 
وخاصة بعد انسحاب الدكتور محمد البرادعى 

صوت برأيك ..واكتب هنا عن وجهة نظرك ..




> مشاهدة نتائج الإستطلاع: هل حددت موقفك بخصوص مرشحك لرئاسة الجمهورية ؟!
> 
> المصوتون
>     7. لقد قمت بالتصويت من قبل على هذا الإستطلاع
> 
>     نعم
>     0 0%
> 
>     سأحدد من بين المرشحين الحاليين
> ...

----------


## جيهان محمد على

مساء الخير يا ندى

المرشح الافضل بالنسبة لى لسه ما ظهرش 
لكن لو فضلت نفس المجموعة المرشحة للرئاسة هى هى ما اتغيرتش انا مقررة هاختار مين
مش عارفة انا كدا اخترت خيارين وبصراحة مش عارفة اعلم على مين  :2: 
شكرا على الاستطلاع الجديد يا قمر

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> وخاصة بعد انسحاب الدكتور محمد البرادعى



هههههههههه اقولك احساسى اول ماقرايت الاسم ده بجد
جيه فى دماغى اغنية ... ابعد ياشيطان ابعد ياشيطان 

 :: 

صدقينى بكل اسف يا أستاذة ندى اللى هينجح لما من الإخوان زى المرشح اللى 
عاملنله دعاية النهاردة بعد صلاة الجمعة ودعاية جامدة جداً اللى هو الشيخ صلاح ابو حازم 
لما من الفلول زى عمرو موسى وشفيق وسليمان 
مع ان الناس مش عاوزة ولا ده ولا ده ولكن هو ده اللى موجود والباقى مشكوك فيهم ومفيش ثقة
لسه الناس منتظره واحد من السنة اللى فاتت ولكن هيطلع امتى وحتى ولو طلع 
الناس امتى هتعرفه ويجتمعوه خلفه .. دى رئاسة مصر مش اى دولة
الناس هتختار لما من ده لما من ده وهى مجبورة علشان 4 سنين ويتوكل ع الله لو محققش كل مطالبنا
شكراً يا أستاذة ندى

----------


## الغريب41عام

_المرشح الأفضل لم يظهر بعد
صوت بهذا
_

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أهلا يا ندى
شكرا لك على الإستطلاع 
لى رأى آخر سأذكره
هذا ما إخترته
هو أننى سأنتظر إلى آخر لحظة لكى أقرر
هناك عوامل ستتدخل فى الإختيار
هى هل ستم الإنتهاء من كتابة الدستور قبل إنتخابات الرئاسة أم لا
من سيبقى ومن سينسحب ومن سيرشح نفسه آنفا
من الأكيد أن هناك بعض الأسماء قد إستبعدتها نهائيا من حساباتى
مثل مرتضى منصور وأحمد شفيق وعمرو موسى وعبدالله الأشعل
وأى مرشح سيكون له إرتباط ما بالجيش أو بتظام حسنى مبارك سيكون مستبعدا تماما من حساباتى

----------


## اليمامة

> مساء الخير يا ندى
> 
> المرشح الافضل بالنسبة لى لسه ما ظهرش 
> لكن لو فضلت نفس المجموعة المرشحة للرئاسة هى هى ما اتغيرتش انا مقررة هاختار مين
> مش عارفة انا كدا اخترت خيارين وبصراحة مش عارفة اعلم على مين 
> شكرا على الاستطلاع الجديد يا قمر


وأنا أيضا نفس الشىء بالضبط يا جيهان 
وعلمت على الإختيار صاحب السبق الأول 
 " المرشح الأفضل لم يظهر بعد "
ولكنى أحدد موقفى فعلا فى حالة عدم ظهوره 
بس كلمة فى سرك " هو الموضوع سر "  :: 
احنا خايفين نقول من العين واللا ايه  :: 
واللا قلقانيين من حاجة تانية ؟

شكرا لك يا جيهان
 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

> هههههههههه اقولك احساسى اول ماقرايت الاسم ده بجد
> جيه فى دماغى اغنية ... ابعد ياشيطان ابعد ياشيطان 
> 
> 
> 
> صدقينى بكل اسف يا أستاذة ندى اللى هينجح لما من الإخوان زى المرشح اللى 
> عاملنله دعاية النهاردة بعد صلاة الجمعة ودعاية جامدة جداً اللى هو الشيخ صلاح ابو حازم 
> لما من الفلول زى عمرو موسى وشفيق وسليمان 
> مع ان الناس مش عاوزة ولا ده ولا ده ولكن هو ده اللى موجود والباقى مشكوك فيهم ومفيش ثقة
> ...


الشىء المريح فى الموضوع كما ذكرت بالضبط يا عادل 
ان الموضوع اصبح رقابى وتحت النظر والتجربة 
يعنى 4 سنين ..ولو ماعجبناش ..نقوم باللازم
بس يا ترى يا عادل .. ما هى معايير اعجابنا 
هل وضعنا بنود محددة يحققها لنا رئيس الجمهورية ؟
الحقيقة لا أحبذ ان يكون الأمر نسبى وغير مقنن 
أتمنى ان نمتلك كشعب رؤية جمعية واعية لمن نريده رئيسا لبلادنا وموكلا بإدارة شئونها 

أنا معك ..انتظر أن يظهر الأفضل 
ياترى من هو هذا الأفضل الذى سيظهر 
سؤال !!!!!

----------


## اليمامة

> _المرشح الأفضل لم يظهر بعد
> صوت بهذا
> _


شكرا لك أستاذ غريب على تصويتك ومشاركتك

دمت بخير

----------


## اليمامة

> أهلا يا ندى
> شكرا لك على الإستطلاع 
> لى رأى آخر سأذكره
> هذا ما إخترته
> هو أننى سأنتظر إلى آخر لحظة لكى أقرر
> هناك عوامل ستتدخل فى الإختيار
> هى هل ستم الإنتهاء من كتابة الدستور قبل إنتخابات الرئاسة أم لا
> من سيبقى ومن سينسحب ومن سيرشح نفسه آنفا
> من الأكيد أن هناك بعض الأسماء قد إستبعدتها نهائيا من حساباتى
> ...


فعلا يا أحمد
مازالت هناك ضوابط كثيرة على اثرها ستتحدد امور أيضا كثيرة 
قرأت لا أتذكر اين ان احد مرشحى الرئاسة قال انه لو جاء الدستور وأقر بأن نظام الحكم سيكون برلمانى سوف ينسحب من الترشح ..
وبالفعل هناك اسماء مستبعدة تماما على رأسها عمرو موسى وغيره
او بمعنى أصح الفلول على رأى عادل الشرقاوى 
أتمنى أن  يوفقنا الله للشخص المناسب


شكرا لك أحمد

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> وأنا أيضا نفس الشىء بالضبط يا جيهان 
> وعلمت على الإختيار صاحب السبق الأول 
>  " المرشح الأفضل لم يظهر بعد "
> ولكنى أحدد موقفى فعلا فى حالة عدم ظهوره 
> بس كلمة فى سرك " هو الموضوع سر " 
> احنا خايفين نقول من العين واللا ايه 
> واللا قلقانيين من حاجة تانية ؟
> 
> شكرا لك يا جيهان


لا يا ندى الموضوع مش سر ولا حاجة انا شخصيا سبق وصرحت بإسم مرشحى وعلى الفيس بوك كمان  :: 
لكن الموضوع مش كدا.. الموضوع ان مافيش إتفاق على شخصية معينة ولو إختلفتى مع حد ماحدش هايحترم وجهة نظرك 
وهايعمل إسقاطات شخصية وأخلاقية وعنصرية ويمكن دينية كمان  عليكى وعلى اختياراك أبعد كتير من حدود اختيارنا السياسى البحت  ::(: 
لكن خلينا نؤكد على حقيقة هامة جدا وهى ان مافيش حد يستحق فعلا المنصب مترشح الان فالمفاضلة هاتكون بإختيار أحسن الوحشين للاسف 
انا عارفة كويس أوى مساوئ المرشح اللى هانتخبه فى حالة عدم ظهور من يستحق أكثر منه من وجهة نظرى على الساحة
مهم جدا اننا نكون مدركين لمساوئ المرشح اللى هاننتخبه ودا فيه دلالة هامة وصحية جدا.. وهى اننا تخلصنا من أسر الاختيار العاطفى وبدأنا نوازن 
بعقل وحكمة ومنطق ...انا شايفة ان مافيش حد من حقه يعرف اسم مرشحى اللى هانتخبه وهاتندهشى كمان لو عرفتى ان أقرب المقربين ليه ماعرفوش انا انتخبت مين فى انتخابات مجلس الشعب اللى فاتت غير بعد ما انتخبت فعلا ..
ممكن نعرف آلياتنا فى الاختيار ونتناقش حولها.. وكمان عشان مانعملش دعاية (سلبية أو إيجابية) ولو حتى بطريق غير مباشر للى هاننتخبهم 
شوفتى بقى  عشان تعرفى اننا نعيش أزهى عصور الديموقراطية  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

أنا الحقيقة مش شايف مرشح كويس ظهر لحد دلوقتي

ويمكن لو أستمر الموضوع بهذا الشكل
هعمل الي عملته في أنتخابات مجلس الشعب
وهي إبطال الصوت

----------


## اليمامة

> لا يا ندى الموضوع مش سر ولا حاجة انا شخصيا سبق وصرحت بإسم مرشحى وعلى الفيس بوك كمان 
> لكن الموضوع مش كدا.. الموضوع ان مافيش إتفاق على شخصية معينة ولو إختلفتى مع حد ماحدش هايحترم وجهة نظرك 
> وهايعمل إسقاطات شخصية وأخلاقية وعنصرية ويمكن دينية كمان  عليكى وعلى اختياراك أبعد كتير من حدود اختيارنا السياسى البحت 
> لكن خلينا نؤكد على حقيقة هامة جدا وهى ان مافيش حد يستحق فعلا المنصب مترشح الان فالمفاضلة هاتكون بإختيار أحسن الوحشين للاسف 
> انا عارفة كويس أوى مساوئ المرشح اللى هانتخبه فى حالة عدم ظهور من يستحق أكثر منه من وجهة نظرى على الساحة
> مهم جدا اننا نكون مدركين لمساوئ المرشح اللى هاننتخبه ودا فيه دلالة هامة وصحية جدا.. وهى اننا تخلصنا من أسر الاختيار العاطفى وبدأنا نوازن 
> بعقل وحكمة ومنطق ...انا شايفة ان مافيش حد من حقه يعرف اسم مرشحى اللى هانتخبه وهاتندهشى كمان لو عرفتى ان أقرب المقربين ليه ماعرفوش انا انتخبت مين فى انتخابات مجلس الشعب اللى فاتت غير بعد ما انتخبت فعلا ..
> ممكن نعرف آلياتنا فى الاختيار ونتناقش حولها.. وكمان عشان مانعملش دعاية (سلبية أو إيجابية) ولو حتى بطريق غير مباشر للى هاننتخبهم 
> شوفتى بقى  عشان تعرفى اننا نعيش أزهى عصور الديموقراطية



هانعيش ازهى عصور الديمقراطية ..
هههههههه
طبعا كلامك صحيح لأن طرح اسماء المرشح وابداء الرأى فيه البعض ممكن يعتبره ترويج له ودعايا 
فى حين اننا لو بنملك برضو نظرة ناضجة ممكن جدا نتناقش فيه ونوصل لحلول جمعية جيدة تساعدنا على الإختيار لأن الحقيقة الأمر شراكة وليس تطرفى فى الممارسة او الإختيار ..فالإختيار المفترض الا تغلب عليه الناحية الشخصية البحتة والعاطفية ولكن النظرة الموضوعية الناضجة الشاملة ..
ثم ان كل واحد طبعا بصرف النظر عن كل ذلك له وجهةنظره ورؤيته ومن حقه أن يتمسك بها ولا يقبل تسفيهها ..فقط القناعة والحوار هما الطريقان الأساسيان للتعايش السلمى مع الحرية والديمقراطية فى المجتمع ..والحقيقة لسه شوية على ما كل واحد يحترم رأى الآخر فى المشاركة ..ويؤمن بحقه فى الإختلاف دون اطلاق احكام عليه او تصنيفات من اى نوع ..

شكرا لك جيهان
 ::

----------


## اليمامة

> أنا الحقيقة مش شايف مرشح كويس ظهر لحد دلوقتي
> 
> ويمكن لو أستمر الموضوع بهذا الشكل
> هعمل الي عملته في أنتخابات مجلس الشعب
> وهي إبطال الصوت


ابطال الصوت !
امممممم
مش عارفة دا صحيح واللا لأ ؟
هل الأفضل نختار من المعروض حتى لو كان احسن الوحشين باعتبار اننا نضع بنية اساس ونشجع على الممارسة الديمقراطية 
أم ان ابطال الصوت له فوائد فى هذه الحالة ؟
افضل المرونة قليلا والتعامل مع الواقع فى ضوء المعطيات مع وضع الاشتراطات اللازمة ..


شكرا لك ابن البلد
 :f:

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

اخترت مرشحي للرئاسه مسبقا وهو الدكتور البرادعي الذي عرف البعض قيمه وجوده بعد انسحابه الاخير
الان ليس لدي مرشح
اثق في بعض الشخصيات المرشحه
مثل ابو الفتوح .. مثل ابو اسماعيل ..
لكن يوجد شيء يمنعني من تصويتي لهم .. لاادري بالتحديد 
عامه سيظهر المرشح الذي يحوز علي تاييدي الكامل ان شاء الله
لكن قبل اي شيء
اتمني ان تكون انتخابات بمعناها الحقيقي 
لانا مايتم الترتيب له الان .. صدمه كهربائيه للثوره
الايام القادمه ستظهر الحقيقه الكامله

----------


## اليمامة

> اخترت مرشحي للرئاسه مسبقا وهو الدكتور البرادعي الذي عرف البعض قيمه وجوده بعد انسحابه الاخير
> الان ليس لدي مرشح
> اثق في بعض الشخصيات المرشحه
> مثل ابو الفتوح .. مثل ابو اسماعيل ..
> لكن يوجد شيء يمنعني من تصويتي لهم .. لاادري بالتحديد 
> عامه سيظهر المرشح الذي يحوز علي تاييدي الكامل ان شاء الله
> لكن قبل اي شيء
> اتمني ان تكون انتخابات بمعناها الحقيقي 
> لانا مايتم الترتيب له الان .. صدمه كهربائيه للثوره
> الايام القادمه ستظهر الحقيقه الكامله


اهلا محمد
اوافقك 
وخاصة انك ذكرت اسماء انا الأخرى اراها بديلا فى حالة غياب المرشح الذى لم يظهر بعد
وهو الدكتور ابو الفتوح
ومع ذلك لدى تحفظات عليه خاصة من ناحية ممارسة العمل السياسى على المستوى الدولى 
الحقيقة كنت ارشح الدكتور محمد البرادعى ولكن للأسف حدث ما حدث ..
اتمنى ان يكون القادم افضل

تقبل تحياتى

----------


## عصام كابو

*يخالجني شعور دائم - لا ادري ان كان شعور حقيقي أم حلم أم امنية - انه سوف يظهر مع بدأ الترشح اسماء افضل مما تتردد الان

يا رب وفقنا لاختيار الافضل.. يا رب وفقنا لاختيار الافضل.. يا رب وفقنا لاختيار الافضل*

----------


## اليمامة

> *يخالجني شعور دائم - لا ادري ان كان شعور حقيقي أم حلم أم امنية - انه سوف يظهر مع بدأ الترشح اسماء افضل مما تتردد الان
> 
> يا رب وفقنا لاختيار الافضل.. يا رب وفقنا لاختيار الافضل.. يا رب وفقنا لاختيار الافضل*


ههههههههه
وانا اتمنى ان يخالجنى نفس الشعور يا دكتور عصام 
ولا أعرف
لما لا أتصور !

دمت بأمان الله 

 :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مرحبا بكم
إذا كنت مكان القاضى
بماذا ستحكم على مبارك فى جلسة النطق بالحكم يوم 2 يونيو 2012؟


نتيجة الإستطلاع كانت كالآتى :

البراءة : 28.57% ..عدد المصوتين 2
السجن المخفف مدى الحياة : 0%
السجن المؤبد : 14.29%..عدد المصوتين 1
السجن مدى الحياة : 28.57%..عدد المصوتين 2
الإعدام : 28.57% ..عدد المصوتين 2

----------


## اليمامة

أهلا يا أحمد
شكرا على الإستطلاع 
وتم التصويت بالسجن مدى الحياة 


 :f:

----------


## الغريب41عام

لم اجد فى الاستفتاء بغيتى
ولهذا أقول
لو كنت مكان القاضى لحكمت من اول يوم بالاتى
1- تجميد  جميع اموال اسرة الرئيس السابق
2- وضع الرئيس السابق قيد الاقامه الجبريه هو واسرته
....(اقامه جبريه لا اتصالات ولا تواصل كوضع زين العابدين فى السعدوديه
     مع توفير الحد المعقول من الحياة الانسانيه لهم)
3- ارجاء امرهم الى الرئيس القادم ان شاء الله ان شاء عفا وان شاء حاسب
4- تجميد اموال كل رموز النظام السابق كل من عليه علامه شبهه
...ووضعهم فى السجن رهن الاقامه الجبريه كما تعنى كلمه الاقامه الجبريه
وترك امرهم الى الرئيس القادم
رفعت المحكمه

............
بأختصا سيكون قرارى تجميد القضيه بشرط عدم فسادها اوافسادها
وتركها بكاملها الى الرئيس القادم
اللذى من المفترض يكون برضاء الشعب وممثلا عنه
وبتعليقى القضيه هكذا كنا امضينا 14 شهرأ فى بناء الدوله
والمجتمع واستفدنا بشهور مهدرة فى عبث 
وشكرأ

----------


## الغريب41عام

*لا لن اصمت بل سأتكلم
فى قلبى مرارة وفى عقلى تشتت ووهن
اليس بيننا الان من يستحقوان يصلبو على اعمدة الانارة
اليس بيننا الان من دمر كيان الدوله
اليس من بيننا الان من هدم الاخلاق فى النفوس
كيف وصلت مصر الى هذا المستوى الوضيع الان
سطو مسلح+اغتيال+بلطجه+اخلاق سيئه
لاتقولى مبارك
ولا اذيال مبارك ولا نتيجه حكم مبارك
كانت امامنا فرصه عظيمه للنهوض بالبلد والمجتمع
لكن صغار النفوس ضعاف العقيدة مشوهى العقل 
اضاعو الفرصه فى خيابات ومهاترات لا تليق باطفال
ياسادة
مصر انخطفت منا
ولن تعود فى عام 2012 ولا 2013 على الاقل
حتى بعد الرئيس القادم
اللذى سيكون على امرين
الاول حجاجا ديكتاتوريا دمويا
الثانى ضعيف الشخصيه كالمجلس العسكرى الحالى*

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

انا من الناس اللى كانت رافضة بشكل تام القول فى محاكمة مبارك قبل ان تتم من الاصل
لاننا مش العراق اللى تعدم رئيسها وكنت ومازالت ضد لقب مخلوع بسبب حين اُطلق على مسامعنا
اُطلق ايضاً على صدام حسين رحمه الله وان كنت القبه بالمخدوع وليس المخلوع لانه اضحك عليه من ولاد ال...
ولما حصل وسُجن مبارك
اعترفت بمشيئة الله فى ذلك وان هذا قدر ووعد كان مفعول شاء الثوار او آبى ابناء مبارك 
لو كان لى كلمة كنت هاكتفى بنفيه وتجريده من كل مايملك .. واعدام جمال وكل الحاشية بتاعته كاملاً

لكن لو انا القاضى ومعى حيثيات القضية بشكلها ده وادلتها دى بالطبع *براءة*
لازم نفرق بين قضية قتل المتظاهرين ( الموجودة دلوقتى )
وإفساد الحياة السياسية فى مصر ( اللى نفسنا كانت تحصل )
انا على ثقة ان مفيش امر بقتل متظاهرين وان الخطة ماية واحد يموتوه فيخافوه الباقى ويمشوه دى ممكن ..

اشكرك ياأستاذ أحمد ناصر

----------


## the_chemist

أحمد بتفاجئنا باستفتاءات جامدة

كنت تحط تحويل كل أمواله للخطة التنموية

وإعدام أبناءه جمال وعلاء بتهمة إفساد الحياة السياسية

وحبسه مع زوجته المتوحشة سوزان في زنزانة واحدة

وهذا العقاب هو أشد عقاب له علي ما إقترفت يداه

شكراً

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أهلا يا أحمد
> شكرا على الإستطلاع 
> وتم التصويت بالسجن مدى الحياة


شكرا لك يا ندى
كان هذا تصويتى أيضا
 :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> لم اجد فى الاستفتاء بغيتى
> ولهذا أقول
> لو كنت مكان القاضى لحكمت من اول يوم بالاتى
> 1- تجميد  جميع اموال اسرة الرئيس السابق
> 2- وضع الرئيس السابق قيد الاقامه الجبريه هو واسرته
> ....(اقامه جبريه لا اتصالات ولا تواصل كوضع زين العابدين فى السعدوديه
>      مع توفير الحد المعقول من الحياة الانسانيه لهم)
> 3- ارجاء امرهم الى الرئيس القادم ان شاء الله ان شاء عفا وان شاء حاسب
> 4- تجميد اموال كل رموز النظام السابق كل من عليه علامه شبهه
> ...


شكرا لك أخى الغريب
لكن رئيس الجمهورية ليس هو القاضى
ولا ينبغى له أن يعفو أو أن يصدر أحكام
ربما تكون هناك مادة فى الدستور السابق تجيز العفو لرئيس الجمهورية
لكن لا أرى أنها مادة منصفة
شكرا لك على رأيك 
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *لا لن اصمت بل سأتكلم
> فى قلبى مرارة وفى عقلى تشتت ووهن
> اليس بيننا الان من يستحقوان يصلبو على اعمدة الانارة
> اليس بيننا الان من دمر كيان الدوله
> اليس من بيننا الان من هدم الاخلاق فى النفوس
> كيف وصلت مصر الى هذا المستوى الوضيع الان
> سطو مسلح+اغتيال+بلطجه+اخلاق سيئه
> لاتقولى مبارك
> ولا اذيال مبارك ولا نتيجه حكم مبارك
> ...


 مشاركة تنضح بالمرارة
إن شاء الله ستنزاح الغمة
تحياتى لك
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> انا من الناس اللى كانت رافضة بشكل تام القول فى محاكمة مبارك قبل ان تتم من الاصل
> لاننا مش العراق اللى تعدم رئيسها وكنت ومازالت ضد لقب مخلوع بسبب حين اُطلق على مسامعنا
> اُطلق ايضاً على صدام حسين رحمه الله وان كنت القبه بالمخدوع وليس المخلوع لانه اضحك عليه من ولاد ال...
> ولما حصل وسُجن مبارك
> اعترفت بمشيئة الله فى ذلك وان هذا قدر ووعد كان مفعول شاء الثوار او آبى ابناء مبارك 
> لو كان لى كلمة كنت هاكتفى بنفيه وتجريده من كل مايملك .. واعدام جمال وكل الحاشية بتاعته كاملاً
> 
> لكن لو انا القاضى ومعى حيثيات القضية بشكلها ده وادلتها دى بالطبع *براءة*
> لازم نفرق بين قضية قتل المتظاهرين ( الموجودة دلوقتى )
> ...


أهلا بك يا عادل
براءة يا راجل؟
والله كل شيء جايز فعلا
على حد علمى وقد أكون مخطئا أن قاضى الجنايات يمكنه تخطى ورق القضية والحكم بما يستقر فى وجدانه
شكرا لك يا عادل على المشاركة وعلى التصويت
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أحمد بتفاجئنا باستفتاءات جامدة
> 
> كنت تحط تحويل كل أمواله للخطة التنموية
> 
> وإعدام أبناءه جمال وعلاء بتهمة إفساد الحياة السياسية
> 
> وحبسه مع زوجته المتوحشة سوزان في زنزانة واحدة
> 
> وهذا العقاب هو أشد عقاب له علي ما إقترفت يداه
> ...


أهلا يا أبو أمنية
عقاب مبتكر جدا
 :: 
أموال مبارك
ياريت ترجع عشرها 
فقدت الأمل فى حكاية عودة الأموال للأسف
على الأقل فى الفترة الإنتقالية
شكرا يا أبو أمنية على المشاركة والتصويت
 :f2:

----------


## loly_h

*أنـــا لا أريد سوى القصاص العادل

ومن وجهة نظرى كقاضى عادل

وأدرك إن العدل أساس الملك

فالعدل فى الحكم على قضية واحدة فقط

كقتل المتظاهرين هـــو الإعدام جهارا

وليس للشماتة أو غيرها ولكن

أولا... تضميد لبعض جراح أم ثكلى

أو زوجة رُملت أو إبنة يُتمت 

وثانيا ...ليكون عبرة لمن يعتبر ولمن لايعتبــــــر

لمن تسول له نفسه فيما بعـــد 

أصوت بالإعدام  ...*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *أنـــا لا أريد سوى القصاص العادل
> 
> ومن وجهة نظرى كقاضى عادل
> 
> وأدرك إن العدل أساس الملك
> 
> فالعدل فى الحكم على قضية واحدة فقط
> 
> كقتل المتظاهرين هـــو الإعدام جهارا
> ...


أهلا يا فنانة
وأنا أقول القاعة منورة كده ليه
الحقيقة إنى كرت بره فى الإعدام
وشايف إنه يستحقه
لكن علشان بس تقدم عمره إخترت له السجن مدى الحياة
ربنا يصبر أهالى الشهداء
والله الأمهات صعبانين جدا على الواحد
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل فى كل من سولت له نفسه أن يزهق الأرواح الطاهرة

شكرا لك يا هالة على المشاركة وعلى التصويت
 :f2:

----------


## فراشة

*ك**نت أتمنى أن تتم محاكمة النظام السابق بكل رموزة محاكمة عسكرية 

تخمد ثورة الشعب وتمتص ما بداخله من غضب

وما حدث في البلد من إنهيار في كل المجالات على مدى سنوات حكمه أكبر دليل على فساده وفساد بطانته

ولكني الآن أتفق مع رأي أخي الغريب في نقطة وضعه تحت الإقامة الجبرية

مع توفير الحياة الكريمة له فقط إنسانياً بحكم سنه ومرضه

وتتم مصادرة أمواله وأموال الأسرة كلها

أما حبيب العادلي فكنت سأحكم عليه بالإعدام في ميدان التحرير

وأنا مطمئنة الضمير

عموماً لا بد من حكم يطفئ غليان الشعب إذا كانوا يريدون للبلد أن تهدأ 

وإلا فليتحملوا نتائج ماسيحدث

كل الشكر لهذا الطرح الهام*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *ك**نت أتمنى أن تتم محاكمة النظام السابق بكل رموزة محاكمة عسكرية 
> 
> تخمد ثورة الشعب وتمتص ما بداخله من غضب
> 
> وما حدث في البلد من إنهيار في كل المجالات على مدى سنوات حكمه أكبر دليل على فساده وفساد بطانته
> 
> ولكني الآن أتفق مع رأي أخي الغريب في نقطة وضعه تحت الإقامة الجبرية
> 
> مع توفير الحياة الكريمة له فقط إنسانياً بحكم سنه ومرضه
> ...


 أهلا يا فراشة
الحبس تحت الإقامة الجبرية
يعتبر من الأحكام الوسيطة بين الشدة والتخفيف
لكن بالتطرق للحديث عن تقدم العمر
هل تعلمين أن عمر حبيب العادلى 74 عام؟
كل الشكر لك يا فراشة على المشاركة وعلى التصويت
 :f2:

----------


## فراشة

*أعتذر لعودتي أحمد

ولكن دار حوار بيني وبين أخي وهو محامي حبيت أنقل ملخصه

سألته نفس سؤالك وكان رده غريب جدا بالنسبالي

قال أحكم بالبراءة

سألته عن السبب قال لأنه حاليا فاقد الأهلية بحكم مرضه وشيخوخته

سألته عن وضعه تحت الإقامة الجبرية قال 

لا يوجد نص بالقانون يحكم بوضع اي انسان تحت الإقامة الجبرية

الا اذا تم هذا بقانون الطوارئ ولكن لا يتم بحكم قاضي مدني

مرة تانية باشكرك على طرحك الهام*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *أعتذر لعودتي أحمد
> 
> ولكن دار حوار بيني وبين أخي وهو محامي حبيت أنقل ملخصه
> 
> سألته نفس سؤالك وكان رده غريب جدا بالنسبالي
> 
> قال أحكم بالبراءة
> 
> سألته عن السبب قال لأنه حاليا فاقد الأهلية بحكم مرضه وشيخوخته
> ...


أهلا يا فراشة
لا داعى للإعتذار
بالعكس فأنا سعيد للغاية لعودتك للموضوع ومرحبا بك فى كل وقت وحين
الإقامة الجبرية ليست من أحكام القانون الجنائى هذه معلومة يجب أن تأخذ فى الإعتبار
حقيقة لم أكن أعلمها فلست قانونى بالطبع
لكن كون إن مبارك فاقد للأهلية بسبب المرض والشيخوخة فهذه معلومة سأسعى للتأكد منها..
بأقولك إيه
ما تقولى لأخوكى ينضم معانا فى المنتدى
أكيد ح نسعد جدا به و حنستفيد من آراءه وتخصصه القانونى
تحياتى لك يا فراشة
وبلغى سلامى لأخيك الفاضل
 :f2:

----------


## اسكندرانى

*اخى العزيز احمد ناصر 

ارق تحياتى لك دائما 

انا شخصيا حاحكم بالبراءه

وحيثيات حكمى بسيطه قووووى 

مين اللى صنع الديكتاتور 

حسنى مبارك لم يصدر قانون بتعديل الدستور 

اللى قدمه وناقشه ووافق عليه احنا مش هو 

اللى عمل اتفاقية تصدير غاز وكتبها وناقشها 

احنا 

اللى اتجمع وبكى وصرخ وخرج فى مظاهرات يوم محاولة اغتياله فى اثيوبيا 

احنا 

اللى استقبل ابنه جمال بترحيب وتقبيل الايادى 

احنا 

مبارك لم يضع سيف على اعناقنا ولم يجبرنا على شىء 

احنا اللى صنعنا الديكتاتور 

احنا اللى عملنا التمثال وسجدنا له 

احنا المتهمين 

احنا المذنبين 

احنا اللى نستحق العقاب 

تخطر دائما على بالى قصة طريفه 

عن سيدنا معاوية ابن ابى سفيان رضى الله عنه وعن صحابة سيدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

كانت الامه تخرج عليه وتصرخ وتطلب منه ان يكون مثل  ابو بكر وعمر 

فقال لهم مره 

كونو فينا كمان كان قوم ابو بكر وعمر اكون فيكم كما كان ابو بكر وعمر 

هذه القصة دائما تخطر على بالى ومعها سؤال 

هل كان حسنى مبارك عقابا لنا 

ولما حينما نحب يبقى كل شىء جمييييييييييييييييل 

وعندما نكره يصبح كل شىء قبيح 

 كلمة الشيخ شعراوى  الله يرحمه حينما قال له*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

انا اخترت الاعدام ولو انى متاكد ان القاضى مش هيحكم بكده ممكن القرار ده يكون اقل من كده لو كانت المحكمات اسرع من الاول خالص لكن الصراحه لما الفساد بان كل يوم عن القبليه فعلا حسيت بمدى الظلم الى وقع علينا الفتره الى فاتت كلها الابتسامه والشعور بالامر الى حسيت بيهم الناهرده الصبح فعلا انا محستش بيهم من زمان لما احس ان فيه حاجه اتغيرت مبقاش الواحد يشتغل ويقول اهو شغل وخلاص بقى يقول يشتغل علشان خاطر بكره يبقى احسن 
انا اخترت الاعدام فعلا لانى هحس ان الاعدام هيريح قلوب ناس كتير قوى و يعرف ناس اكتر ان القانون فوق الجميع ويخلى ناس اكتر واكتر تدخل جحورها يا تهاجر من البلد بلا راجعه

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *اخى العزيز احمد ناصر 
> 
> ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
> 
> انا شخصيا حاحكم بالبراءه
> 
> وحيثيات حكمى بسيطه قووووى 
> 
> مين اللى صنع الديكتاتور 
> ...


أهلا بك يا نادر
بأشكرك جدا على مشاركتك القوية والجميلة دى
وبتنقل وجهة نظر موجودة بالفعل فى الشارع المصرى
أنا سمعتها من ناس كتيرة جدا 
متفق مع جزء منها
ومختلف مع جزء تانى
الشعب كان مقسم لأقسام
قسم صغير هو وحده المستفيد من النظام وفساده
دول بقى اللى كانوا بيهللوا لحسنى مبارك فى كل مكان
وجزء صغير برضه كان معارض وبيجاهر بالمعارضة دى
ودول بقى اللى كانوا بيتنكل بهم على كل صنف ولون
وجزء مش كبير ولكن برضه مش قليل كان أحلامه بسيطة وقانع وراضى ومغرر به
وجزء كبير جدا كان رافض للنظام وممارساته لكنه كان يائس من إمكانية تغيير هذا النظام
فإضطر هذا القسم للتلميح دون تصريح برفض النظام والشكوى من الظلم 
ثم تحولت التلميحات إلى إبداء الضيق والتبرم من الفساد المستشرى
وأصبحت هناك حالة سخط عام أدت إلى إلتحام جزء كبير من الشعب مع المظاهرة الإحتجاجية التى نظمت فى يوم 25 يناير 2011
وتحولت إلى ثورة حقيقية يوم 28 يناير
وبعد إنكسار شوكة الشرطة فى ذلك اليوم وإنسحابهم المريب من كل أماكن عملهم
إنضمت أعداد رهيبة  من الناس بعد أن أيقنوا أن الموضوع أصبح جادا وأنه يمكن التخلص من الظلم بقوة الشارع
من المسئول الأول عن الفساد؟
الراعى أم الرعية؟
بالتأكيد المسئولية مشتركة
لكن القسم الأكبر من المسئولية يقع على الراعى بكل تأكيد
أشكرك من كل قلبى يا نادر على مشاركتك
والتى سعدت بها كثيرا
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> انا اخترت الاعدام ولو انى متاكد ان القاضى مش هيحكم بكده ممكن القرار ده يكون اقل من كده لو كانت المحكمات اسرع من الاول خالص لكن الصراحه لما الفساد بان كل يوم عن القبليه فعلا حسيت بمدى الظلم الى وقع علينا الفتره الى فاتت كلها الابتسامه والشعور بالامر الى حسيت بيهم الناهرده الصبح فعلا انا محستش بيهم من زمان لما احس ان فيه حاجه اتغيرت مبقاش الواحد يشتغل ويقول اهو شغل وخلاص بقى يقول يشتغل علشان خاطر بكره يبقى احسن 
> انا اخترت الاعدام فعلا لانى هحس ان الاعدام هيريح قلوب ناس كتير قوى و يعرف ناس اكتر ان القانون فوق الجميع ويخلى ناس اكتر واكتر تدخل جحورها يا تهاجر من البلد بلا راجعه


أهلااااااا يا زيزو
كويس إنك إخترت الإعدام علشان كنت فاكرك فلول
 :: 
لأ طبعا بأهزر والله

تفتكر فعلا ممكن ياخد إعدام؟
مش عارف ليه يا زيزو حاسس إن الموضوع ده صعب شوية
بس كون إنه ح يريح قلوب ناس كتيرة فمعاك حق
ومعاك حق برضه فى إنه ح يخلى ناس كتيرة تدخل جحورها
كل ما أرجوه أن ينال جزاؤه الذى يستحقه
شكرا لك يازيزو على مشاركتك الجميلة
 ::

----------


## اليمامة

" الفِصال فى الشراء " ...تعرفه عندما تدخل أحد الأسواق وتجد أن هناك شيئا ثابتا في كل محل من محلاته ألا وهو مشهد امرأة تفاصل وبائع ينهال عليها بأغلظ القسم بأنه يبيعها برأس المال وأنه إذا خصم قرشا واحدا من سعر السلعة فسيدفعه من جيبه الخاص .. :: 

وهو سلوك معظم أبطاله من النساء ..الامر الذي دفع كثيرا من المحلات التجارية لاستخدام السعر الثابت من أجل التخلص من عناء الجدال والذي كثيرا ماينتهي بخروج المشتري غاضبا لأنه يشعر بأن البائع قد خدعه بالسعر..

وبرغم أن النساء هم من يتصدرون هذا المشهد غالبا إلا أننى عرفت رجالا يساومون البائع بمهارة وثقة أيضا ولا أجدع ست ابتداء من الأثات وحتى اسعار الخضروات والفواكه  :: 

هذا الإستطلاع لمعرفة آرائكم حول ثقافة المفاصلة ..وموقفكم منها ..

فشاركونا الرأى والخبرة والمشاهدة 


---------------
*نتيجة الإستطلاع النهائية* 
    المفاصلة شىء أساسى وضرورى لأن التجار يرفعون سعر السلع لأكثر من أضعاف سعرها الحقيقى
    1 7.69%

    برستيجى يمنعنى لأننى أشعر بالحرج بالرغم من تأكدى من أن البائع ربما يكون غلبنى فى السعر
    1 7.69%

    لا أحب الفصال أساسا واتجه للمحلات التى تبيع بالسعر الثابت
    10 76.92%

    لى رأى آخر سأذكره داخل الموضوع ..
    1 7.69%

----------


## the_chemist

اليمامة

صباح الخير واليمام

الفِصال لا أحبه وخايب جداً فيه وفاشل بدرجة رائعة

أؤمن بقول رسول الله "صلي الله عليه وسلم" في حديثه الشريف (رحم الله عبداً سمحاً إذا باع سمحاً إذا اشترى سمحاً إذا إقتضي)

ولكن لى ملحوظة:

السبب في الفصال الذى نراه في الأسواق وحتى في المحال التى تُعلق لافتة بالسعر ولا تقبل به ناتج من إنعدام الثقة بين الناس والإحساس بأن الأسعار مُبالغٌ فيها بشدة حتى ولو كانت الأسعار بين المحال مُوحد وعندنا مقولة نقولها "كلهم تفين في بق بعض" بمعنى أنهم قالوا الكلمة والسعر لبعضهم البعض

وصدقينى فعلاً هذا يحدث فالأسعار في مصر لا ضابط لها ولا رابط

بمعنى أن التاجر المصري يتحرى سرقة الزبون بأى طريقة

فما يتكلف 10 جنيهات يبيعه التاجر بـ 50 جنيهاً بدعوى أنه يدفعه أجور وضرائب وايجارات وخلافه

ياريتنى شاطر في الفِصال

والمشكلة أن زوجتى مثلي مجرد أن تسمع اليمين من البائع أنه هيخسر كده بتصدقه

ههههههههههههههههه

شكراً علي الموضوع اللى مفيهوش فِصال

----------


## zizoYAzizo

انا اخترت ده يا ندى 
لا أحب الفصال أساسا واتجه للمحلات التى تبيع بالسعر الثابت

علشان برتاح اصلا وخلاص عاجبنى الحاجه بشتريها وانا عارف سعرها لانى اصلا مبعرفش افاصل  ::

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*
الفصال  مضيعة للوقت  وغش تجاري  ومهانة للطرفين الشاري والبايع....الأفضل التعامل مع الأوكازيونات وأسعارها المخفضة بدلا من آخر كلامك كام وعشان خاطري بكام ....وعجبي!

كنت في شارع بولاق أبو العلا بالأمس ورأيت محلات الملابس الجاهزة معلقة على حواملها الخشبية  وكل حامل محدد عليه سعر ثابت  إشي بـ  10 جنيه وإشي بـ 20  وإشي بـ 30  وهكذا بدون فصال ووجع دماغ  وهناك أيضا محلات كل حاجة عندنا بـــ  20 جنيه مثلا مثلا  ....وعجبي!

**
*

----------


## ابن البلد

أنا مبحبش الفصال الحقيقة 
وبروح للمحلات اللي السعر ثابت فيها أو على الأقل متأكد أنه مش رافع في الأسعار

أما لو بروح اشتري من سوق عام زي مثلا سوق غزه أو من الأماكن اللي عارف أن الناس بترفع السعر فيها 
بأخد حد من اصحابي اللي بيعرف يفاصل هههههه
ونفاصل لحد ما نجيب الشيء ده لو كنت مضطر أشتري حاجه من البائعين اللي بيرفعوا السعر

في مصر بصفة عامة الفصال أساسي نتيجة أن الناس بتحب تفاصل فالبائع بيرفع مسبقا السعر

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أهلا بك يا ندى
وشكرا لك على طرح الإستطلاع
لا أحب الفصال أساسا واتجه للمحلات التى تبيع بالسعر الثابت
هذه هى القاعدة بالنسبة لى
والإستثناء فى الفصال هو النادر
فهناك خدمات معينة تقدم لا تخضع للائحة أسعار وإنما تخضع للتقدير
مثل إجرة الإصلاح التى يتقاضاها ميكانيكى السيارات أو السباك
غالبا أسئله فى البداية عن أجره فإن قبلته جعلته يقوم بالإصلاح
وإن رأيت أن الأجرة كبيرة ومبالغ فيها غالبا أستعين بغيره

----------


## اليمامة

> اليمامة
> 
> صباح الخير واليمام
> 
> الفِصال لا أحبه وخايب جداً فيه وفاشل بدرجة رائعة
> 
> أؤمن بقول رسول الله "صلي الله عليه وسلم" في حديثه الشريف (رحم الله عبداً سمحاً إذا باع سمحاً إذا اشترى سمحاً إذا إقتضي)
> 
> ولكن لى ملحوظة:
> ...


اهلا بك أبو أمنية 

لديك الحق فعلا فى أن التجار يرفعون السعر كثيرا بلا رابط او ضابط من أجل الحصول على أعلى مكسب من الزبون الا من رحم ربى ..وعمل بالحديث الشريف الذى تكرمت وذكرته فى سياق ردك  (رحم الله عبداً سمحاً إذا باع سمحاً إذا اشترى سمحاً إذا إقتضي)..

وطبعا تتجلى الأسعار النار فى المواسم والأعياد وشهر رمضان الكريم ...وكلما زاد الطلب على المعروض زاد سعره ..وأيضا كلما قل زاد سعره ..وان دل هذا على شىء فإنما يدل على اتاحة كل الطرق والوسائل لنهش الزبون ومحاولة الإستنفاع منه بأى طريقة ممكنة 

ماتحاولش يا أبو أمنية 

الفصال له ناسه :: 


شكرا لك

----------


## اليمامة

> انا اخترت ده يا ندى 
> لا أحب الفصال أساسا واتجه للمحلات التى تبيع بالسعر الثابت
> 
> علشان برتاح اصلا وخلاص عاجبنى الحاجه بشتريها وانا عارف سعرها لانى اصلا مبعرفش افاصل


هى دى النقطة فعلا يا زيزو 
طالما عجبتك الحاجة ..مابتترددش انك تدفع فيها المطلوب وخاصة لو كانت بالجودة المطلوبة 
انا زيك كدا تمام 
اشترى مباشرة وبقرار فورى وسريع طالما الشىء عجبنى ومقتنعة بيه 
وبعطى تبس كمان ..اكرامية التعب وحسن الإستقبال 
وطبعا أغلبية المحلات ذات السعر الثابت هى التوكيلات مثلا وبالتالى بتكون البضاعة ممتازة فعلا
المصرى أحلى بكتير ..لكن هو فين ؟
فين الصناعة المصرية ..اظن انقرضت 

شكرا لك

----------


## اليمامة

> *
> الفصال  مضيعة للوقت  وغش تجاري  ومهانة للطرفين الشاري والبايع....الأفضل التعامل مع الأوكازيونات وأسعارها المخفضة بدلا من آخر كلامك كام وعشان خاطري بكام ....وعجبي!
> 
> كنت في شارع بولاق أبو العلا بالأمس ورأيت محلات الملابس الجاهزة معلقة على حواملها الخشبية  وكل حامل محدد عليه سعر ثابت  إشي بـ  10 جنيه وإشي بـ 20  وإشي بـ 30  وهكذا بدون فصال ووجع دماغ  وهناك أيضا محلات كل حاجة عندنا بـــ  20 جنيه مثلا مثلا  ....وعجبي!
> 
> **
> *


اهلا دكتور جمال
شكرا على أخبارك الحصرية عن البضائع والأسواق 
طيب ..اذا كان الفصال غش ومهانة
لماذا يخفض التجار الأسعار لدرجة تصل لنصف القيمة تقريبا أمام سيدة شاطرة فى الفصال ؟
ألا يعنى هذا ان الأسعار فعلا مبالغ فيها 
الحقيقة انا مقتنعة ان التاجر مهما كان ..وبعد الفصال كسبان يعنى كسبان
ولا يمكن ان بيبع بضاعته بخسارة او دون مكسب 


ومع ذلك ..لم افكر ابدا ولا مرة أن أفاصل 
لأننى الحقيقة لا أجيد هذه اللغة ابدا


شكرا لك

----------


## اليمامة

> أنا مبحبش الفصال الحقيقة 
> وبروح للمحلات اللي السعر ثابت فيها أو على الأقل متأكد أنه مش رافع في الأسعار
> 
> أما لو بروح اشتري من سوق عام زي مثلا سوق غزه أو من الأماكن اللي عارف أن الناس بترفع السعر فيها 
> بأخد حد من اصحابي اللي بيعرف يفاصل هههههه
> ونفاصل لحد ما نجيب الشيء ده لو كنت مضطر أشتري حاجه من البائعين اللي بيرفعوا السعر
> 
> في مصر بصفة عامة الفصال أساسي نتيجة أن الناس بتحب تفاصل فالبائع بيرفع مسبقا السعر


أهلا بك ابن البلد
انت كدا تمام
مسكت العصاية من الوسط
وفعلا لكل مقام مقال 
الأسواق والمحال التجارية كثيرة ..المهم أنا أحدد وجهتى وبغيتى
مادخلشى مثلا توكيل اديداس وأفاصل !
انما فى الأزهر مثلا ممكن أفاصل وهكذا ..
الطريقة دى معروفة ومعقولة على فكرة
طريقة انى آخد حد معايا متخصص فى الفصال ( يعنى بيطلع عين البائع ) وأنا أفضل بعيد ..
وخاصة لما اكون عارف ان البائع طبعا رافع السعر لفوق ..والشراء بيحب الشطارة 
على فكرة الأجانب بيفاصلوا ...على غير المعتاد والمتوقع ..وحريفة كمان فى الفصال
وهما عادة ناس بيخافوا جدا على فلوسهم وبيحسبوها بالسِنت ..بس بيكرموا بمزاجهم على هيئة البقشيش
اهم حاجة بمزاجهم ومش غصب عنهم ..ولما يحسوا بالخداع وان حد بيستغلهم وبيستكردهم ..بيتحولوا وبيغضبوا بعنف وبيتكلموا مابيسكتوش ..

فى مصر يا ابن البلد ..كل واحد عايز يحقق أعلى مكسب من التانى ..ولذلك كل واحد بيتعب التانى جدا لأن مفيش ثقة معقولة فى المكسب المستحق والضمير مابين البائع والشارى ودا طبعا لغياب الرقيب والمتابعة ..
المفترض مايكونش فيه تفاوت فى الأسعار بالشكل الرهيب اللى بنشوفه ..وعلى نفس البضاعة ..ودا ان دل على شىء فبيدل على لخبطة السوق وغياب الرقابة ..


شكرا لك

----------


## nova_n

*اليمامة الجميلة

لو قلتلك هتضحكى جدا جدا عليه انا ساعات لو ملقتش السعر 
على اللى انا عايزاه باسكت شوية واتشجع وأسأل
وساعات لو مشيت ورحت لشيئ تانى أشوف نظرات البائع أتخض
ههههههههههههههههههههه
طبعا مش باعرف نهائى افاصل علشان كده
مش من هواة نزول الاسواق ولا الشراء

شكرا للموضوع
*

----------


## اليمامة

> أهلا بك يا ندى
> وشكرا لك على طرح الإستطلاع
> لا أحب الفصال أساسا واتجه للمحلات التى تبيع بالسعر الثابت
> هذه هى القاعدة بالنسبة لى
> والإستثناء فى الفصال هو النادر
> فهناك خدمات معينة تقدم لا تخضع للائحة أسعار وإنما تخضع للتقدير
> مثل إجرة الإصلاح التى يتقاضاها ميكانيكى السيارات أو السباك
> غالبا أسئله فى البداية عن أجره فإن قبلته جعلته يقوم بالإصلاح
> وإن رأيت أن الأجرة كبيرة ومبالغ فيها غالبا أستعين بغيره


جميل أحمد
يبدو ان جميعنا لا يستطيع خوض مشقة الفصال 
ربما لضيق الوقت ..ولقطع المهاترات قطعا باترا 
ما تقوله صحيح بخصوص الأجور التقديرية 
وحتى ان لم نسأل فى البداية السباك او الكهربائى ورجال هذه المهن عن اجورهم 
تجدهم احيانا هم من يبادروا بدعم المعرفة ويفصحون عن اجرهم قبل الشروع فى العمل ..واللى أوله شرط آخره نور
هذا شىء يحترم طبعا ..وخاصة ان الخيار لى فى النهاية
هذا هو اسلم حل على ما يبدو 


أشكرك أحمد على رأيك 

 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

> *اليمامة الجميلة
> 
> لو قلتلك هتضحكى جدا جدا عليه انا ساعات لو ملقتش السعر 
> على اللى انا عايزاه باسكت شوية واتشجع وأسأل
> وساعات لو مشيت ورحت لشيئ تانى أشوف نظرات البائع أتخض
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> طبعا مش باعرف نهائى افاصل علشان كده
> مش من هواة نزول الاسواق ولا الشراء
> 
> ...


أهلا يا نوفا ..

يعنى انتى هاتعملى ايه بقى لما تضطرى تنزلى للأسواق وتعملى الشوبنج ؟
هههههههه
لأ يا نوفا ..لازم تكونى شجاعة شوية فى التعامل مع البائع وفى الشراء عموما
هذه طبيعة الدنيا نفسها يا عزيزتى ..عرض وطلب
ودا شىء لا يكسف ولا يزعل ..انما هو شىء واضح جدا ومباشر 
شوية تدريب وتكونى زى الفل

بشكرك جدا يا نوفا على رأيك
وأتمنى لك كل التوفيق

 :f:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

*افتكرت ياأم آدم نكتة الراجل اللي بعت ابنه يشتري كيلو برتقان ووصاه انه لازم يفاصل وبالنص كمان فراح الولد للفكهاني وقوله بكام كيلو البرتقان قاله بـ 4 قام يفاصل ويفاصل ويفاصل معاه لغاية مازهق وقاله يابني احنا في آخر الليل خد الكيلو ببلاش قام الولد قاله طب هات 2 كيلو

أنا بقى زي أخينا* **

----------


## nova_n

> أهلا يا نوفا ..
> 
> يعنى انتى هاتعملى ايه بقى لما تضطرى تنزلى للأسواق وتعملى الشوبنج ؟
> هههههههه
> لأ يا نوفا ..لازم تكونى شجاعة شوية فى التعامل مع البائع وفى الشراء عموما
> هذه طبيعة الدنيا نفسها يا عزيزتى ..عرض وطلب
> ودا شىء لا يكسف ولا يزعل ..انما هو شىء واضح جدا ومباشر 
> شوية تدريب وتكونى زى الفل
> 
> ...


*
 والله انا مشكلتى عويصة جدا جدا ونفسى فعلا أتعود على الشراء
لانى باتذل علشان أشترى اى شيئ لتغسى
هاقولك موقف بسيط حصل لى اول ما رجعت مصر
طلب بابا منى انزل من العربية واشترى حاجات من السوير ماركت وكان قاصد
يكسر حاجز الخوف والكسوف عندى
كنا متعودين ننادى عامل السوبر ماركت يا رفيق لو منعرفش أسمه
دخلت انادى يا رفيق مخدش رد يا حضرتك مفيش
فى الاخر لقيت راجل كبير فى السن فقلتله ممكن يا أونكل
تدينى جبنة رومى وساعتها لقيت المحل كله بيضحك
وهو قالى نعم يا خفيفة أونكل
مش هتصدقى من ساعتها مشترتش جبنة تانى ولا اى طلب من اى سوبر ماركت
خلااااااص حرمت
يبقى أعمل ايه بس يبقى ينفع افاصل
هههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا
*

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

ههههههههه 
حلو الموضوع يا أستاذة
صوت ب برستيجى يمنعنى لأننى أشعر بالحرج بالرغم من تأكدى من أن البائع ربما يكون غلبنى فى السعر

مبعرفش افاصل فى اى شىء
مشكلة كبيرة الفصال ده 
كأن السوق كله بقووه كلهم متفقين على الزبون  ..مول كمبيوتر او شادر او حتى سوق العبور 
زمان كان لى صديقة فى الكلية بتستعرض قوتها فى شراء اى شىء بسعر خرافى يعنى لو شىء ب 50 تجيبه ب 20
ولما قولت هاتجوز قولت يا سلام لو تبقى زى البت دى هاتوفرلى وهنعملهم  :: 
بس النصيب بقا جت زى عادل البرستيج والاحراجات والحركات دى ..

----------


## nariman

تم التصويت ..لا أحب الفصال أساسا
معنديش طاقة له وبشوفه مضيعة للوقت
بشتري بالسعر اللي قدامي وأسيب التاجر لضميره

----------


## اليمامة

> *افتكرت ياأم آدم نكتة الراجل اللي بعت ابنه يشتري كيلو برتقان ووصاه انه لازم يفاصل وبالنص كمان فراح الولد للفكهاني وقوله بكام كيلو البرتقان قاله بـ 4 قام يفاصل ويفاصل ويفاصل معاه لغاية مازهق وقاله يابني احنا في آخر الليل خد الكيلو ببلاش قام الولد قاله طب هات 2 كيلو
> 
> أنا بقى زي أخينا* **


ههههههههههه
حريف فصال يعنى ؟
انا بعتبرها نوع من الموهبة عموما يا حسن 
أو على طريقة " سيب وأنا أسيب "
وطبعا البائع هو اللى بيسيب معاك فى النهاية بس علشان يومه يعدى وينزاح الكابوس ..ههههههههه


شكرا جدا يا حسن على البرتقال

----------


## اليمامة

> *
>  والله انا مشكلتى عويصة جدا جدا ونفسى فعلا أتعود على الشراء
> لانى باتذل علشان أشترى اى شيئ لتغسى
> هاقولك موقف بسيط حصل لى اول ما رجعت مصر
> طلب بابا منى انزل من العربية واشترى حاجات من السوير ماركت وكان قاصد
> يكسر حاجز الخوف والكسوف عندى
> كنا متعودين ننادى عامل السوبر ماركت يا رفيق لو منعرفش أسمه
> دخلت انادى يا رفيق مخدش رد يا حضرتك مفيش
> فى الاخر لقيت راجل كبير فى السن فقلتله ممكن يا أونكل
> ...


رفيق مين يا نوفا اللى داخله تندهى عليه !
هههههههههه
أنا مش شايفة فى مشكلة عموما ..حتى لو قلتى له " عظمتكم أو جلالتكم "
بس طبعا طالما ابتديتى البداية دى مع البائع ..لازم تعرفى انه طبعا لا يمكن تفاصلى معاه ابدا ..بل بالعكس وجب عليكى البقشيش  :: 
ماينفعش اتكلم بالطريقة دى فى سوق شعبى مثلا ..وانما بشكل عام عادى جدا 
بعدين لازم تتسوقى بثقة وانتى محددة انتى عايزه ايه ..وميزانيتك كام
انصحك دائما بتكرار الشراء ..وياحبذا لو حضرتى قائمة الشوبنج بتاعتك وفلوسك 

اهنئك يا نوفا ..
ماتحاوليش تفاصلى ابدا علشان وشك هايحمر 

شكرا يا قمر

----------


## اليمامة

> ههههههههه 
> حلو الموضوع يا أستاذة
> صوت ب برستيجى يمنعنى لأننى أشعر بالحرج بالرغم من تأكدى من أن البائع ربما يكون غلبنى فى السعر
> 
> مبعرفش افاصل فى اى شىء
> مشكلة كبيرة الفصال ده 
> كأن السوق كله بقووه كلهم متفقين على الزبون  ..مول كمبيوتر او شادر او حتى سوق العبور 
> زمان كان لى صديقة فى الكلية بتستعرض قوتها فى شراء اى شىء بسعر خرافى يعنى لو شىء ب 50 تجيبه ب 20
> ولما قولت هاتجوز قولت يا سلام لو تبقى زى البت دى هاتوفرلى وهنعملهم 
> بس النصيب بقا جت زى عادل البرستيج والاحراجات والحركات دى ..


ههههههههه
يا بريستيجك يا عادل 
كله كوم ..والبرستيج كوم تانى 
بس تعرف فعلا كلامك مضبوط ..فيه ناس متمكنة جدا فى الفصال ..والغريبة انها بتنجح والبائع بيستجيب
لى صديقة غير عادية ..لو بتشترى حاجة ب300 ..تقوله ب120 ..والله هذا حقيقى
وبتاخدها مثلا فى النهاية على 150 ..
يعنى النص ..
وبتنجح ..
حصل ادامى الموقف لدرجة انى كنت هاتجنن واعتبرت نفسى أكثر أهل الأرض مضحوكا عليهم ..هههههههه
وقلت لنفسى ..طيب طالما هى قدرت تجيبها كدا ..يبقى اكيد السعر عالى جدا لان البياع لازم يكون كسبان كمان ..
بس طبعا مستحيل اقدر اعمل كدا وأفضل أشد واشاكس فى كام جنية وفى كام خلية عصبية عندى ..وخاصة لما يكون الإنسان غير مادى أساسا ..

هى دى الناس اللى ممكن تعملهم فعلا على رأيك ..وإلا فلا ..

دمت بخير

----------


## اليمامة

> تم التصويت ..لا أحب الفصال أساسا
> معنديش طاقة له وبشوفه مضيعة للوقت
> بشتري بالسعر اللي قدامي وأسيب التاجر لضميره


بصرة يا ناريمان 
انا بآخد الحاجة فى صمت ..والسلام عليكم
واقفل الباب ورايا

 :f:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> هى دى النقطة فعلا يا زيزو 
> طالما عجبتك الحاجة ..مابتترددش انك تدفع فيها المطلوب وخاصة لو كانت بالجودة المطلوبة 
> انا زيك كدا تمام 
> اشترى مباشرة وبقرار فورى وسريع طالما الشىء عجبنى ومقتنعة بيه 
> وبعطى تبس كمان ..اكرامية التعب وحسن الإستقبال 
> وطبعا أغلبية المحلات ذات السعر الثابت هى التوكيلات مثلا وبالتالى بتكون البضاعة ممتازة فعلا
> المصرى أحلى بكتير ..لكن هو فين ؟
> فين الصناعة المصرية ..اظن انقرضت 
> 
> شكرا لك


انا فعلا ياندى اسرع واحد ممكن يشترى اى حاجه وللاسف يعنى يمكن ده عيب ومبعرفش كمان اراجع على الحاجه للاسف الى بشتريها ولما برجع البيت بلاقى ان ممكن يكون فيها عيب واضطر انى اروح ارجع الحاجه تانى واتخانق مع الراجل بس دى الحاله الوحيده الى انا برجع ارجع الحاجه لو فيها عيب 
موضوع المصرى انا الصراحه فى حاجات كتير بحاول اجيب الحاجات المصرى بقول هى سبب انها بتفتح بيوت ناس يعنى عن البضاعات الصينى الى فى السوق بقول ديما ادام هشترى حاجه  تؤدى الغرض وفى كلا الحلات هتترمى و مش معمره يبقى اشترى المصرى وخلاص لكن طبعا فيه حاجات مش بتشتريها غير صنع بلدها طبعا ودى الاغلبيه العظمى اثناء الشراء زى الاجهزه الكهربائيه وغيرها طبعا من اساسيات البيت على فكره نزل فى السوق من 4 سنين كان لاب توب اسمه كيو ماكس وكان صناعه مصرى وكان بيتباع فى المولات بتاعه الكمبيوترات والناس طبعا مفكرتش انها تجيبه لانه مصرى للاسف وكان نازل عن طريق شركه احمد بهجت وجربت انى استخدمه ولقيت انه جميل قوى جحتى انا كنت فاكر الجلمله الى كنت بقولها لنفسى كنت اقول الغشيم لما يطور يعمل المعجزات بس طبعا محدش اشتراه على الرغم من جودته انا كمان مشترتوش لان الصراحه قلت اشترى حاجه مضمونه 
النقطه فعلا الى احنا مفتقدينها كمان هو الثقه فى المنتج بتاعنا وللاسف ده حالى وحال الجميع خصوصا ان غياب الضمير هو صفه بقت موجوده وعرف بيتعمل بيه كمان 
معلش انا خرجت شويه عن الموضوع بس كنت حبيت اوصل نقطه كانت ديما بضايقنى بردو وانا بشترى الحاجات المصرى هو غياب الثقه والشراء بدافع ان الشركه فاتحه بيوت ناس مصرين 
شكرا ليكى ياندى وديما منوارانا

----------


## اليمامة

> انا فعلا ياندى اسرع واحد ممكن يشترى اى حاجه وللاسف يعنى يمكن ده عيب ومبعرفش كمان اراجع على الحاجه للاسف الى بشتريها ولما برجع البيت بلاقى ان ممكن يكون فيها عيب واضطر انى اروح ارجع الحاجه تانى واتخانق مع الراجل بس دى الحاله الوحيده الى انا برجع ارجع الحاجه لو فيها عيب 
> موضوع المصرى انا الصراحه فى حاجات كتير بحاول اجيب الحاجات المصرى بقول هى سبب انها بتفتح بيوت ناس يعنى عن البضاعات الصينى الى فى السوق بقول ديما ادام هشترى حاجه  تؤدى الغرض وفى كلا الحلات هتترمى و مش معمره يبقى اشترى المصرى وخلاص لكن طبعا فيه حاجات مش بتشتريها غير صنع بلدها طبعا ودى الاغلبيه العظمى اثناء الشراء زى الاجهزه الكهربائيه وغيرها طبعا من اساسيات البيت على فكره نزل فى السوق من 4 سنين كان لاب توب اسمه كيو ماكس وكان صناعه مصرى وكان بيتباع فى المولات بتاعه الكمبيوترات والناس طبعا مفكرتش انها تجيبه لانه مصرى للاسف وكان نازل عن طريق شركه احمد بهجت وجربت انى استخدمه ولقيت انه جميل قوى جحتى انا كنت فاكر الجلمله الى كنت بقولها لنفسى كنت اقول الغشيم لما يطور يعمل المعجزات بس طبعا محدش اشتراه على الرغم من جودته انا كمان مشترتوش لان الصراحه قلت اشترى حاجه مضمونه 
> النقطه فعلا الى احنا مفتقدينها كمان هو الثقه فى المنتج بتاعنا وللاسف ده حالى وحال الجميع خصوصا ان غياب الضمير هو صفه بقت موجوده وعرف بيتعمل بيه كمان 
> معلش انا خرجت شويه عن الموضوع بس كنت حبيت اوصل نقطه كانت ديما بضايقنى بردو وانا بشترى الحاجات المصرى هو غياب الثقه والشراء بدافع ان الشركه فاتحه بيوت ناس مصرين 
> شكرا ليكى ياندى وديما منوارانا


اهلا يا زيزو ..اشكرك على العودة للنقاش ..سعدت بها وباستزادتك 
تصور اننا متشابهان ..لا أدقق عادة كثيرا فيما اشترى 
ولكننى تغيرت ..تعلمت ان أفحص ما ابتاع جيدا قبل مغادرة المحل لأننى مثلك كنت اكتشف " ديفوهات " وكان يصعب علىّ العودة للوقت ..ولمجابهة صاحب المحل ..فتعلمت فعلا ان انتقى بعناية ..
اليوم بالمصادفة قالت لى صديقة عن تليفزيون اسمه " تليمصر " ..وهو مصرى..تقول انه اشترته العام الماضى من معرض مصرى ب600 جنية ..و21 بوصة ..الحقيقة ماصدقتش ..21 بوصة وب 600 جنية ..وتقول انه يعمل جيدا ..طبعا دا لقطة ؟ وللأسف اختفى هذا العام ولم يعد موجودا ..ذكرنى هذا الحوار باللاب توب " كيو ماكس " ..صراحة لم اسمع عنه ..لاننى عندما قررت أن اشترى منذ حوالى 7 سنوات لم يخطر بذهنى سوى "توشيبا " ..وحتى الآن عندما يسألنى اى شخص عن اى لاب توب اقول " توشيبا " دون تردد ..طبعا لنفس السبب الذى ذكرته ..السمعة وكونه مستورد وبالتأكيد سيعمل بكفاءة ومع مثل هذه الأجهزة لا يمكن للفرد أن يجازف ..

الثقة فى المنتج المصرى تحتاج لان يكون المنتج المصرى على المستوى وتحتاج منا كشعب تكاتف لتشجيعه ولو على عيبه حتى تسترد الصناعة المصرية عافيتها ..هذا البلد لن ينهض ولن يعتمد على نفسه سوى بالصناعة والزراعة ..وطبعا الدعايا تلعب دورا مهما فى نشر المنتج المصرى الذى لا نسمع عنه مثل هذا اللاب توب ..

شكرا لك يا زيزو ..وعلى فكرة العربية اللى فى التوقيع جامدة جدا ..

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> اهلا يا زيزو ..اشكرك على العودة للنقاش ..سعدت بها وباستزادتك 
> تصور اننا متشابهان ..لا أدقق عادة كثيرا فيما اشترى 
> ولكننى تغيرت ..تعلمت ان أفحص ما ابتاع جيدا قبل مغادرة المحل لأننى مثلك كنت اكتشف " ديفوهات " وكان يصعب علىّ العودة للوقت ..ولمجابهة صاحب المحل ..فتعلمت فعلا ان انتقى بعناية ..
> اليوم بالمصادفة قالت لى صديقة عن تليفزيون اسمه " تليمصر " ..وهو مصرى..تقول انه اشترته العام الماضى من معرض مصرى ب600 جنية ..و21 بوصة ..الحقيقة ماصدقتش ..21 بوصة وب 600 جنية ..وتقول انه يعمل جيدا ..طبعا دا لقطة ؟ وللأسف اختفى هذا العام ولم يعد موجودا ..ذكرنى هذا الحوار باللاب توب " كيو ماكس " ..صراحة لم اسمع عنه ..لاننى عندما قررت أن اشترى منذ حوالى 7 سنوات لم يخطر بذهنى سوى "توشيبا " ..وحتى الآن عندما يسألنى اى شخص عن اى لاب توب اقول " توشيبا " دون تردد ..طبعا لنفس السبب الذى ذكرته ..السمعة وكونه مستورد وبالتأكيد سيعمل بكفاءة ومع مثل هذه الأجهزة لا يمكن للفرد أن يجازف ..
> 
> الثقة فى المنتج المصرى تحتاج لان يكون المنتج المصرى على المستوى وتحتاج منا كشعب تكاتف لتشجيعه ولو على عيبه حتى تسترد الصناعة المصرية عافيتها ..هذا البلد لن ينهض ولن يعتمد على نفسه سوى بالصناعة والزراعة ..وطبعا الدعايا تلعب دورا مهما فى نشر المنتج المصرى الذى لا نسمع عنه مثل هذا اللاب توب ..
> 
> شكرا لك يا زيزو ..وعلى فكرة العربية اللى فى التوقيع جامدة جدا ..


تسلم ايديكى يا ندى وانا معاكى فى كل حرف انتى كاتباه كل الشكر والتحيه ليكى 
وبمناسبه العربيه عملتلك تقرير عنها اهو ابقى زوريه 
Audi R8

----------


## ندى الايام

_انا نفسى اتعلم اشترى الاول وبعدين ابقى اتعلم افاصل_
_شىء مضايقنى جدا فشلى فى الشراء بأستسناء الملابس معرفش اشترى اى حاجة_
_تقريبا الموضوع تعود وانا متعودتش عليه عند ماما هى اللى كانت مسؤلة عنه_
_وفى بيتى برضه جوزى المسؤل عنه يوم ما بغلط وانزل السوق بحس البياعين بيفرحو ويقولوا الست الهبلة اللى بتشترى بضعف التمن اهيه_
_ساعات بعمل زى لينا لما جابت الفرخة بخمسين قرش والقفص بخمستاشر جنية_
_جبت الفرخة ب25 وبامية ب18 جنية ماكنتش اعرف انها لسه نازلة وانى المفروض الناس مش بتجبها فى الاول_
_ وتستنى لما ترخص وتخزنها هههههههههههههه جوزى فرح بيا اوى يومها_
_والبياع لما بيحس اللى قدامه مش عارف سعر الحاجة بيظبطه هههههههههههههههههه_
_امال الفصال بحسه وجع قلب وده يحلف وده يحلف فبروح لمحلات سعرها ثابت واريح دماغى_
_تقبلى تحياتى_

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> _انا نفسى اتعلم اشترى الاول وبعدين ابقى اتعلم افاصل_
> _شىء مضايقنى جدا فشلى فى الشراء بأستسناء الملابس معرفش اشترى اى حاجة_
> _تقريبا الموضوع تعود وانا متعودتش عليه عند ماما هى اللى كانت مسؤلة عنه_
> _وفى بيتى برضه جوزى المسؤل عنه يوم ما بغلط وانزل السوق بحس البياعين بيفرحو ويقولوا الست الهبلة اللى بتشترى بضعف التمن اهيه_
> _ساعات بعمل زى لينا لما جابت الفرخة بخمسين قرش والقفص بخمستاشر جنية_
> _جبت الفرخة ب25 وبامية ب18 جنية ماكنتش اعرف انها لسه نازلة وانى المفروض الناس مش بتجبها فى الاول_
> _ وتستنى لما ترخص وتخزنها هههههههههههههه جوزى فرح بيا اوى يومها_
> _والبياع لما بيحس اللى قدامه مش عارف سعر الحاجة بيظبطه هههههههههههههههههه_
> _امال الفصال بحسه وجع قلب وده يحلف وده يحلف فبروح لمحلات سعرها ثابت واريح دماغى_
> _تقبلى تحياتى_


ههههههههههههههههه انا بجد قاعد اضحك على المشاركه دى مش عارف ليه بس عامه يا دعاء هو ربنا يكون فى عونه  ::

----------


## اليمامة

> _انا نفسى اتعلم اشترى الاول وبعدين ابقى اتعلم افاصل_
> _شىء مضايقنى جدا فشلى فى الشراء بأستسناء الملابس معرفش اشترى اى حاجة_
> _تقريبا الموضوع تعود وانا متعودتش عليه عند ماما هى اللى كانت مسؤلة عنه_
> _وفى بيتى برضه جوزى المسؤل عنه يوم ما بغلط وانزل السوق بحس البياعين بيفرحو ويقولوا الست الهبلة اللى بتشترى بضعف التمن اهيه_
> _ساعات بعمل زى لينا لما جابت الفرخة بخمسين قرش والقفص بخمستاشر جنية_
> _جبت الفرخة ب25 وبامية ب18 جنية ماكنتش اعرف انها لسه نازلة وانى المفروض الناس مش بتجبها فى الاول_
> _ وتستنى لما ترخص وتخزنها هههههههههههههه جوزى فرح بيا اوى يومها_
> _والبياع لما بيحس اللى قدامه مش عارف سعر الحاجة بيظبطه هههههههههههههههههه_
> _امال الفصال بحسه وجع قلب وده يحلف وده يحلف فبروح لمحلات سعرها ثابت واريح دماغى_
> _تقبلى تحياتى_


ازيك يا ندى 
مشاركتك جميلة هههههههههه
وفعلا دا بيحصل ..والبياعين بيقدروا يميزوا ما بين الست اللى بتعرف تشترى وتفاصل ومابين الست اللى ضاربة لخمة 
بصراحة انا زيك تقريبا ..مابشترييش خضار ولا كلام ولا بنزل اسواق ..زوجى هو من يتكفل بكل شىء 
وفى مرة نزلت معاه ..كنت أعجوبة يعنى ههههههههههه
اللى بقدر اعمله هو الشرا من محلات محترمة اوى فى مناطق كويسة ..ومابتقبلشى غالبا بالفصال ..وباخد القرار على طول واشترى طالما الحاجة عجبتنى

شكرا بجد يا ندى على مشاركتك الحلوة

 :f:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> ازيك يا ندى 
> مشاركتك جميلة هههههههههه
> وفعلا دا بيحصل ..والبياعين بيقدروا يميزوا ما بين الست اللى بتعرف تشترى وتفاصل ومابين الست اللى ضاربة لخمة 
> بصراحة انا زيك تقريبا ..مابشترييش خضار ولا كلام ولا بنزل اسواق ..زوجى هو من يتكفل بكل شىء 
> وفى مرة نزلت معاه ..كنت أعجوبة يعنى ههههههههههه
> اللى بقدر اعمله هو الشرا من محلات محترمة اوى فى مناطق كويسة ..ومابتقبلشى غالبا بالفصال ..وباخد القرار على طول واشترى طالما الحاجة عجبتنى
> 
> شكرا بجد يا ندى على مشاركتك الحلوة


ليه هو انا لما اتجوز هشترى انا من السوق ؟ 
دنا مبعرفش انقى حاجه انا اصلا مره مروح ولقيت راجل بيبيع بلح قاعدت انقيه الراجل كان شويه وهيحدفنى بيه وقعد يقولى والله مابيتنقاش انا افتكرته بيضحك عليا وقفت انقيه بالواحده  ::  الراجل فى الاخر خطف منى الشنطه يا ندى  :: وقالى امشى مش بنبيع بلح

----------


## اليمامة

> ليه هو انا لما اتجوز هشترى انا من السوق ؟ 
> دنا مبعرفش انقى حاجه انا اصلا مره مروح ولقيت راجل بيبيع بلح قاعدت انقيه الراجل كان شويه وهيحدفنى بيه وقعد يقولى والله مابيتنقاش انا افتكرته بيضحك عليا وقفت انقيه بالواحده  الراجل فى الاخر خطف منى الشنطه يا ندى ;( وقالى امشى مش بنبيع بلح


هههههههههه
فيه حاجات مابتتنقاش طبعا يا زيزو وبتتاخد على بعضها
زى البسلة 
والبامية غالبا
والبلح كمان 

يعنى الراجل كان عنده حق
جيت فى البلح وتنقى وتفاصل وتعمل فيها بقى البريمو  :: 

لأ لأ يا زيزو 
لازم تتشكر كدا علشان تتدرب من دلوقتى على السوق وبلاويه
واللى بيجرى فيه 
دى مسئوليتك  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> هههههههههه
> فيه حاجات مابتتنقاش طبعا يا زيزو وبتتاخد على بعضها
> زى البسلة 
> والبامية غالبا
> والبلح كمان 
> 
> يعنى الراجل كان عنده حق
> جيت فى البلح وتنقى وتفاصل وتعمل فيها بقى البريمو 
> 
> ...


والله انا لاكنت عايز اعمل بريومو ولا حاجه انا بس قلت الراجل بدل مايخمنى قاعدت انقيه وخلاص ثانيا انتى فكرتينى بموقف لما غسلت لسان العصفور مره عشان لقيته شبه الرز  ::  
عامه ربنا يستر بس الى متاكد منه ان زوجتى هتقولى ريح انت متعملش حاجه  ::

----------


## ندى الايام

> ههههههههههههههههه انا بجد قاعد اضحك على المشاركه دى مش عارف ليه بس عامه يا دعاء هو ربنا يكون فى عونه


_دا ايه السخسخه دى ضحكة فى اول السطر وضحكه فى اخره_
_عموما هو ربنا كرمه من اوسع الابواب عقبالك_

----------


## ندى الايام

> ازيك يا ندى 
> مشاركتك جميلة هههههههههه
> وفعلا دا بيحصل ..والبياعين بيقدروا يميزوا ما بين الست اللى بتعرف تشترى وتفاصل ومابين الست اللى ضاربة لخمة 
> بصراحة انا زيك تقريبا ..مابشترييش خضار ولا كلام ولا بنزل اسواق ..زوجى هو من يتكفل بكل شىء 
> وفى مرة نزلت معاه ..كنت أعجوبة يعنى ههههههههههه
> اللى بقدر اعمله هو الشرا من محلات محترمة اوى فى مناطق كويسة ..ومابتقبلشى غالبا بالفصال ..وباخد القرار على طول واشترى طالما الحاجة عجبتنى
> 
> شكرا بجد يا ندى على مشاركتك الحلوة


_اهلا بيكى يا ندى يارب تكونى بخير_
_الاجمل من مشاركتى هو موضوعك_
_ه الافضل فعلا الشراء من الاماكن المحترمة والسوبر ماركات_
_بحيث يبقى الكل مدبس ومضحوك عليه زى بعضه ماحدش واخد غالى والتانى رخيص هههههههههههه_
_اما موضوع تحمل الزوج مسؤلية طلبات البيت على قد ما هى ميزة تتمناها سيدات كتير غيرنا_
_على قد ما بتخلى الزوجه تعتمد اعتماد كلى عليه ولوانشغل   عنها بتحتاس هى جامد فالاحسن تبقى مشاركة بينهم_
_وشكرا ليكى_

----------


## الغريب41عام

*يا حرام كلكم ظلمتم التاجر
يالا ظلمتو التاجر وقلتو وعدتو عليه مشعارف ايه العيب فيكم يافى زباينكم ام التاجر   ربنا يحميه

الزبون هو من يجبر التاجر على ذالك

وان كنت كشخص اذهب دائما الى مكان ثقه لافصال فيه

وكتاجر بسيط. اول الزبون ما يبدء فى هوايته الفصال
بقوله. كلمتى واحدة
ولا اذيد*

----------


## فراشة

*ب**صي ندى 

أنا فعلا أذهب للمحلات التي تعلق تسعيرة لأنى أكون متطئنة أن البائع لن يعطيني بسعر ولغيري بسعر آخر

ولو إضطريت للذهاب لمحل يفاصل أتمنى أكون باعرف أفاصل لكن للأسف 

أقصى كلمة ممكن أقولها ( أنا مش هافاصل لكن بيني وبينك ربنا) 

هههههه أقول لو عنده ضمير هايخاف من ربنا ولو ماعندهوش يبقى ربنا يخلف عليا

تسلمي على الطرح الواقعي جدا .. ارق تحياتي*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

ما هى أولوياتك فى مشاهدة التلفزيون حاليا؟
من فضلك قم بوضع تصويت
 :f2: مشاهدة نتائج الإستطلاع: ما هى أولوياتك فى مشاهدة التلفزيون حاليا؟

المصوتون
    10. هذا الإستطلاع مغلق

    الأفلام والمسلسلات
    3 30.00%

    الأغانى والمنوعات
    0 0%

    البرامج الدينية
    0 0%

    البرامج الثقافية
    1 10.00%

    الأخبار والبرامج السياسية
    5 50.00%

    القنوات الرياضية
    0 0%

    لى رأى آخر سأذكره
    1 10.00%

----------


## جيهان محمد على

بصراحة يا احمد انا مابقتش اتابع التليفزيون خااااااالص الا نادرا
وعلى فكرة بقيت بنقى البرامج الخفيفة جدا او الافلام والمسلسلات 
يعنى مثلا اخر حاجة كنت متابعاها كان مسلسل الكبير اوى  :: 
هههههههه اول مرة اشوفه.. وكان فعلا بيخلينى اضحك من قلبى والاهم دماغى بتبقى متوقفة تماما عن التفكير :: 
بالنسبة لمتابعة الاخبار والشأن العام كفاية عليه النت ووكالات الانباء بتقوم بالواجب واكتر ::(:

----------


## فراشة

*ههههههه الأولاد احتلوا التليفزيون والريموت وباضطر أخضع لرغباتهم

ولكن لو أتيح لي أن أقلب في القنوات .. أحاول ان ابحث عن برامج تقدم تحليلات سياسية

وبعد فترة بسيطة ضغطي يعلا وأطفيه خالص وأشغل الكمبيوتر

تم التصويت .. مع أرق تحياتي*

----------


## اليمامة

اهلا أحمد 
استطلاع شيق 
تم التصويت بالبرامج والأخبار السياسية 
بس مش بمزاجى هههههههه
بالرغم من انى مقلة جدا فى مشاهدة التليفزيون 
الا انى ساعة لما باقعد بلاقى زوجى فاتح على القنوات الاخبارية السياسية ومنهمك فى الاستماع ..وبيوصل الامر بقى اننا بنتناقش 
فالمهم يعنى باسمع وامرى لله
اوقات اخرى ..بلاقى الاولاد فاتحين على الكرتون ..توم جيرى بقى وسبونج بوب ..بانبسط وبضحك وبسمع برضو وأمرى لله

اما بقى لو تصادف ودا نادرا انى افتح التليفزيون بنفسى 
فابجيب مثلا روتانا زمان ..بحب الأفلام والأغنيات القديمة وأفلام السبعينيات والتمانينات ..اقعد اسمع مستمتعة وبكون مشغولة برضو بأى حاجة بعملها ..تسلية يعنى ..وساعات بجيب القنوات الثقافية زى الديسكفرى ..وكدا

غالبا غالبا بفتح الراديو فى التليفزيون على اذاعة القرآن الكريم وبسمع ..

وبقيت بعتمد على الانترنت والجرايد والمناقشات العملية فى متابعة الاخبار وامدادى بيها 

شكرا يا أحمد

 :f:

----------


## الغريب41عام

_الأفلام والمسلسلات_


_اييييييييه 
_
_وما الدونيا الا مرسحاً كبير
_

----------


## ندى الايام

بتفرج على مسلسل فاطمة وروبى  ::

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

تلفزيون مفيهوش قناه النكد اللي هيا الجزيره يبقي مش تلفزيون ;d
متابعه قناه الجزيره هي تقريبا ماتجعلني احتاج تلفزيون
لكن الفيس بوك ومصادر الاخبار المتنوعه هنا وهناك .. ولينك الجزيره الموجود اساسا علي الانترنت يجعلني في حل من التلفزيون عموما

انا مبحبش التي في خالص علي فكره .. ومش بهتم بوجوده في البيت 
حتي لما سكنت هنا وجبت حاجاتي الاساسيه اللي بحتاجها كان اولها لاب توب وتوصيل نت باقصي سرعه
والي الان مجبتش ومش جايب تلفزيون ..
واليوتيوب هنا فعلا تلفزيون .. اي برنامج او فيلم او مسلسل بلاقيه علي طول علي اليوتيوب هنا . والنت سريع جدا 
فيصبح بالنسبه لي موقع يوتيوب كانه تلفزيون بحد ذاته 

مباريات الدوري فقط هي التي احتاجها في التلفزيون .. ومباريات دوري ابطال اوربا قطعا لازم بشوفها بره علي اي كافيه

انما عموما بالنسبه للتلفزيون : 
بحب فقط اتفرج علي اي فيلم وقت الغدا ..وقت الاسترخاء ..وروتانا زمان هي القناه المفضله 
ولو لقيت حفله لام كلثوم بكون مستمتع جدا الصراحه ..ويمكن ده سر حبي للقناه دي


متميز احمد ناصر باستطلاعاتك
كل الحب

----------


## عصام كابو

*انا بقالي فترة زهدت في مشاهدة التليفزيون 

بس الغريب بقى اني بعد ما كنت مشاهد منتظم للقنوات و البرامج الرياضية.. بعد الثورة اصبح اهتمامي الاول بالقنوات و البرامج السياسية و الأخبار 

بقيت باحس إن أنا مش أنا *

----------


## أحمد ناصر

جيهان
 :f: 
فراشة
 :f: 
ندى
 :f: 
الغريب
 :f: 
ندى الأيام
 :f: 
محمد حسين
 :f: 
عصام كابو
 :f: 
أشكركم كثيرا وأشكر كل من سيشارك فى الموضوع خلال هذا الأسبوع قبل إغلاقه فى نهاية يوم الخميس القادم
أستميحكم عذرا فى أننى سأوجل ردودى عليكم إلى ما قبل إغلاق الموضوع بقليل إن شاء الله

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> بصراحة يا احمد انا مابقتش اتابع التليفزيون خااااااالص الا نادرا
> وعلى فكرة بقيت بنقى البرامج الخفيفة جدا او الافلام والمسلسلات 
> يعنى مثلا اخر حاجة كنت متابعاها كان مسلسل الكبير اوى 
> هههههههه اول مرة اشوفه.. وكان فعلا بيخلينى اضحك من قلبى والاهم دماغى بتبقى متوقفة تماما عن التفكير
> بالنسبة لمتابعة الاخبار والشأن العام كفاية عليه النت ووكالات الانباء بتقوم بالواجب واكتر


أهلا بك يا جيهان
الحقيقة إنى عملت الإستطلاع ده مش حبا فى التلفيزيون
لكن علشان كنت عايز أقيس مدى متابعة الناس للشأن السياسى
وهل قل الإهتمام بالسياسة نتيجة للإحباط الذى أصاب عدد من الناس مما يحدث فى الشهور الأخيرة
فكون إنك متابعة عن طريق وكالات الأنباء فهذا شيء رائع
شكرا لك يا جيهان
 :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *ههههههه الأولاد احتلوا التليفزيون والريموت وباضطر أخضع لرغباتهم
> 
> ولكن لو أتيح لي أن أقلب في القنوات .. أحاول ان ابحث عن برامج تقدم تحليلات سياسية
> 
> وبعد فترة بسيطة ضغطي يعلا وأطفيه خالص وأشغل الكمبيوتر
> 
> تم التصويت .. مع أرق تحياتي*


أهلا يا فراشة
إحتكار الأولاد للتليفزيون مشكلة كل بيت
بس الحمد لله إنى حليت المشكلة بعد ما أحد أصدقائى أهدانى ريسيفر آخر خصصته للبنات
أنا سعيد بمتابعتك للتحليلات السياسية
ومعلش إذا كانت أحيانا بترفع الضغط
لكن الوعى بما يحدث على الساحة السياسية مهم جدا وبالذات فى هذه الفترة الحرجة من تاريخ مصر
شكرا لك يا فراشة
 :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> اهلا أحمد 
> استطلاع شيق 
> تم التصويت بالبرامج والأخبار السياسية 
> بس مش بمزاجى هههههههه
> بالرغم من انى مقلة جدا فى مشاهدة التليفزيون 
> الا انى ساعة لما باقعد بلاقى زوجى فاتح على القنوات الاخبارية السياسية ومنهمك فى الاستماع ..وبيوصل الامر بقى اننا بنتناقش 
> فالمهم يعنى باسمع وامرى لله
> اوقات اخرى ..بلاقى الاولاد فاتحين على الكرتون ..توم جيرى بقى وسبونج بوب ..بانبسط وبضحك وبسمع برضو وأمرى لله
> 
> ...


أهلا يا ندى
زوجتى بتعانى من نفس المشكلة
لإنى ديكتاتورى فى موضوع التليفزيون
والبنات برضه ديكتاتوريين جدا
لكن متابعتك للشؤون السياسية سواء قسرا فى التليفزيون أو إختيارا عن طريق الإنترنت حاجة كويسة جدا من وجهة نظرى
شكرا ندى
 :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> _الأفلام والمسلسلات_
> 
> 
> _اييييييييه 
> _
> _وما الدونيا الا مرسحاً كبير
> _


أهلا بالغريب
طيب والسياسة أخبارها إيه
واضح من ردودك فى المنتدى إنك متابع جيد
تحياتى لك
 :f:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

انا مش متابع التلفزيون خالص لان تواجدى خارج البيت والسفر المتكرر هو واخد الوقت كله والكمبيوتر اخد فعلا الوقت كله فى الجزء المتبقى من النوم 
بس انا اخترت البرامج الثقافيه لانى متابع لقناه National Geo وبجيبها لو صادف انى هاكل فباكل قدامها لو هنام بشغلها وانام بردو  ::  
لكن ممكن اجيب نشره لو سمعت ان فيه مصيبه حصلت فقلب اجيب الجزيرة او العربيه او النيل للاخبار  :: 
تسلم ايديك يا ا. احمد على الموضوع الخفيف ده  :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> بتفرج على مسلسل فاطمة وروبى


أهلا يا ندى
فاطمة وروبى دول مسلسل واحد أم مسلسلين؟
مسلسلات تركى دى؟
أنا إتفرجت على سنوات الضياع وبعدين قررت أمتنع عن مشاهدة المسلسلات التركى
علشان الحلقات طويلة قوى
ببس فيه مسلسل لفت نظرى بييجى مرة واحدة فى الأسبوع إسمه نساء حائرات
لفتت نظرى أول حلقة فيمكن أتابعه
شكرا لك ندى الأيام
 :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> تلفزيون مفيهوش قناه النكد اللي هيا الجزيره يبقي مش تلفزيون ;d
> متابعه قناه الجزيره هي تقريبا ماتجعلني احتاج تلفزيون
> لكن الفيس بوك ومصادر الاخبار المتنوعه هنا وهناك .. ولينك الجزيره الموجود اساسا علي الانترنت يجعلني في حل من التلفزيون عموما
> 
> انا مبحبش التي في خالص علي فكره .. ومش بهتم بوجوده في البيت 
> حتي لما سكنت هنا وجبت حاجاتي الاساسيه اللي بحتاجها كان اولها لاب توب وتوصيل نت باقصي سرعه
> والي الان مجبتش ومش جايب تلفزيون ..
> واليوتيوب هنا فعلا تلفزيون .. اي برنامج او فيلم او مسلسل بلاقيه علي طول علي اليوتيوب هنا . والنت سريع جدا 
> فيصبح بالنسبه لي موقع يوتيوب كانه تلفزيون بحد ذاته 
> ...


أهلا يا محمد
والله برافو عليك إنك قمت بتوصيل الإنترنت أول حاجة
أكيد المنتدى والفيس بوك بيهونوا عليك الغربة شوية
تخيل الحال من غيرهم كان حيبقى إزاى
إنت بتحب روتانا زمان زى اليمامة
وزى ناس كتيرة بتحب الفن القديم الجميل
وطبعا لازم تحب حفلات أم كلثوم علشان بلدياتك
 :: 
طبعا أجمل حاجة إنك متابع كويس للشأن السياسى
بغض النظر عن المصدر الذى تعتمد عليه
شكرا لك يا محمد
 :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *انا بقالي فترة زهدت في مشاهدة التليفزيون 
> 
> بس الغريب بقى اني بعد ما كنت مشاهد منتظم للقنوات و البرامج الرياضية.. بعد الثورة اصبح اهتمامي الاول بالقنوات و البرامج السياسية و الأخبار 
> 
> بقيت باحس إن أنا مش أنا *


أهلا يا عصام
بالعكس يا دكتور
متابعتك للأوضاع السياسية شيء طبيعى وصحى ومطلوب
بصراحة كده فيه ناس نفسها تزهقنا وتخلينا نحبط علشان الثورة تموت
فمن المهم إننا نفضل متابعين ومراقبين بدقة لكل ما يحدث على الساحة السياسية
حتى الكرة إمتزجت بالسياسة 
شكرا يا عصام
 :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> انا مش متابع التلفزيون خالص لان تواجدى خارج البيت والسفر المتكرر هو واخد الوقت كله والكمبيوتر اخد فعلا الوقت كله فى الجزء المتبقى من النوم 
> بس انا اخترت البرامج الثقافيه لانى متابع لقناه National Geo وبجيبها لو صادف انى هاكل فباكل قدامها لو هنام بشغلها وانام بردو  
> لكن ممكن اجيب نشره لو سمعت ان فيه مصيبه حصلت فقلب اجيب الجزيرة او العربيه او النيل للاخبار 
> تسلم ايديك يا ا. احمد على الموضوع الخفيف ده


أهلا يا زيزو
تصدق أنا كمان بأعشق قناة
National Geographic
وغالبا برضه بأحول عليها عندما أستعد للخلود إلى النوم
القناة دى جميلة جدا ورائعة
ربنا يكون فى عونك ويبارك لك فى نشاطك 
وشكرا يا زيزو على المشاركة
 :f:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

أنا دايما الريموت يضيع مني وأدور عليه وسط غابة من الأشياء ولم ألاقيه أشغل التليفزيون وأقلب في المحطات وأخليه صامت وبعدين على الكمبييوتر عدل 
بطلت من زمان أتابع البرامج لكن مايثير اهتمامي البرامج الثقافية والعلمية أو لقاء مع أحدهم أوبعض الأفلام الأجنبية وبحب جدا قناة فتافيت . طبعا ساعات مايشتغلش خالص وساعات أنام وهو شغال

أبو لبني هانيء يومك وشاكر لموضوعك

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أنا دايما الريموت يضيع مني وأدور عليه وسط غابة من الأشياء ولم ألاقيه أشغل التليفزيون وأقلب في المحطات وأخليه صامت وبعدين على الكمبييوتر عدل 
> بطلت من زمان أتابع البرامج لكن مايثير اهتمامي البرامج الثقافية والعلمية أو لقاء مع أحدهم أوبعض الأفلام الأجنبية وبحب جدا قناة فتافيت . طبعا ساعات مايشتغلش خالص وساعات أنام وهو شغال
> 
> أبو لبني هانيء يومك وشاكر لموضوعك


أهلا يا أبوعلى
واضح إن أغلب من شارك بالموضوع مثلك 
يحتل الكمبيوتر المرتبة الأولى عندهم
طبعا عارف قناة فتافيت
لكن بصراحة مش متابع جيد لها
حتى مشاهدتك للتلفزيون إنت لك فيها ذوق خاص
المبدعين دول لهم عالم خاص فعلا
شكرا يا أبو على 
 :f:

----------

